
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (March 2020) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
davidhanover
Location: San Francisco

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: WebDev (React, Vue, Node, Express, GraphQL, SQL), OOP (Java,
C++, Python)

Resume:
[http://davidhanover89.com/DavidHanoverResume.pdf](http://davidhanover89.com/DavidHanoverResume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidhanover](https://www.linkedin.com/in/davidhanover)

GitHub:
[https://www.github.com/davidhanover](https://www.github.com/davidhanover)

Website: [http://davidhanover89.com](http://davidhanover89.com)

Email: davidhanover89@gmail.com

I'm an adequate engineer looking for an entry level role. I refuse to lie to
you and tell you I'm some superstar ninja. I'm having a tough time of it
getting a junior developer position anywhere, and kind of hate the rat race.
I'm inches away from taking a cashier job at a grocery store, even though I'm
confident I can excel at a junior engineer position. It's just too stressful
trying to get my foot in the door. I have soft skills and I take lots of
showers. My references will likely speak well of me. I can complete most LC
mediums with a little bit of time(lol). I've even completed some hards! I love
to learn new technologies, I'm a passionate tech generalist with a passion for
scalable systems, I love engineering novel solutions to drive customer
engagement, I'm an elite 100x programmer who will literally make your business
the next unicorn, yada yada yada, et cetera.

------
jsqu99

      Location: Charleston, SC, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No, but occasional travel to the home office is fine
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, React, AWS/serverless (Lambdas, API Gateway), 
                    git, Docker, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://tinyurl.com/sdug28t 
                 (outdated, but working on updating)
      Email: see my resume
      

Looking for a long-term senior-level technical role.

I'm a generalist with lots of exposure to different technologies including
python (current), kubernetes, a year of Go (2017), 6 months in elixir (2016),
and 10+ years of Java/C.

I'm competent in Javascript and actually enjoy working in React.

Books I've (re)read recently (last 2 months):

    
    
      - Metaprogramming in Ruby
      - Ruby Under a Microscope
      - Programming Machine Learning
      

I've recently gotten quite interested in machine learning and have been going
back through khan academy to brush up on my math.

I'm in no hurry but will act immediately if we are a good fit!

------
techno-pixel
SEEKING Co-Op / Internship | Any role within the software development life
cycle | Located in TORONTO, CANADA (Willing to relocate however) • Github:
[https://github.com/techno-pixel](https://github.com/techno-pixel)

• LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jseaidoun/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jseaidoun/)

Hey, I'm Jad - a second semester student studying computer science at Georgian
College / McMaster University.

I have currently taken / am taking courses such as: SQL, PHP, OOP using Java
and C# .NET, OOJS, HTML, CSS, and maintain above 93.6% average.

I am interested in finding a co-op placement for the summer 2020 (starting in
May), preferably as a back-end developer or full-stack, however I am open to
getting experience in any role within the life cycle.

I have experience working part-time as a full stack developer before I had
entered into school, by learning on my own and shadowing a local company,
doing basic static website work, querying databases, etc, and that's what got
me interested to make a career change (I currently still work in Marketing).

I have also built personal projects found on my github such as an automatic
sudoku solver using Java, planning to implement it into an app in the future
for fun, and a chrome extension using JS and Json that will alter the text of
a twitch chat when a certain word appears.

Hey, I'm Brendan - a UX/UI & product designer working remotely.

I have over 7+ years of experience designing and developing sites and UX/UI
for small business owners and startups. Websites, web applications, and mobile
apps.

From SaaS startups to B2C applications to small business websites - I've been
blessed to have worked with many wonderful entrepreneurs and clients over the
past years.

I hope to hear from you soon, I can be reached at: jseaidoun@gmail.com

Thanks for your time and consideration!

Jad

~~~
laszlok
Maybe you meant to post in the other thread?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465474](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465474)

~~~
dang
We've moved it there now (from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22465476))

Thanks for watching out for a fellow user!

------
zkarcher
Location: Portland, Oregon USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Let's get to know each other first!

Technologies: AngularJS, Arduino, Autodesk EAGLE, C, C++, e-Paper, embedded,
ESP32, FreeRTOS, JavaScript, Node.JS, Objective-C, OpenGL, Python React, SQL,
Three.js, TypeScript, WebGL, Webpack

Résumé/CV: [http://zacharcher.com](http://zacharcher.com)

Email: zkarcher [at] gmail [dot] com

Developer of interactive experiences, graphics, and embedded software. I've
worked as a freelancer for 13 years. I'm looking for a full-time opportunity
with unique challenges, and a culture where I can always be learning, as well
as mentoring.

Some of my work involves graphics and visuals, here's a video reel:
[http://controlzinc.com/](http://controlzinc.com/)

------
kodadele
Location: Remote, or Italy Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Only towards Italy
Technologies: Python, HTML5, Javascript, CSS3, Hugo, Wordpress, Sql Résumé/CV:
[https://dueacaso.it/about/cv_adelina.pdf](https://dueacaso.it/about/cv_adelina.pdf)
Email: doncheva.adelina@gmail.com

About me: I am a Computer Science and Engineering student at the Polytechnic
of Milan, Italy. My interests range from computer graphics, artificial
intelligence, operational research, compilers and algorithms in general, to
interior design and web development. In my spare time I like to solve
challenges on HackerRank, automate by using scripts operations that otherwise
I have to do by hand, and at the moment I'm working on the development of my
e-commerce with Ruby-on-Rails, and a Home planner with WebGL. Apart from the
IT and programming world, I love crafts, scrapbooking and cardmaking, reading,
soccer and photography. I love cycling in nature with my boyfriend and taking
pictures of the wonders I meet. I love my family, spending time with them and
make them smiling. I am curious about everything, that is why one of my
passions is learning always, both in IT and in life.

------
northern-lights
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Maybe, depends on the work profile.

Willing to relocate: Yes to Europe. Will consider US.

Technologies: Embedded systems (mostly C, some C++), Cloud Backend
Microservices (mostly Go, some Java Spring Boot), Security protocols - IPSEC,
TLS and VPN in general. Experience with standard cloud tech - Kubernetes,
Docker, Redis/Hazelcast, Kafka/RabbitMQ, Cassandra etc.

Resume/CV: Can email on request. Gist of it - About 7 years of experience with
a Product Company in Fortune 100, working on Embedded Systems as well as Cloud
Backend in a Microservices architecture. Most recently, built multiple backend
microservices at scale and looking for Cloud backend roles - preferably in
Go/Java but open to learning others.

Had phone screen with Google (was the absolute first interview scheduled after
many years, did not go as well as I'd hope for). Since then, had onsite with
Twitter (waiting for result) and onsite scheduled with Microsoft, Amazon and a
couple of others.

------
wcunning
I'm a powertrain controls engineer for one of the big three, working on DAT
systems on the powertrain side of the interface, and I am now looking to move
further into the autonomous vehicle space. I have experience with automotive
standards and practices, underlying vehicle architectures and the reams of
documentation and safety analysis required of modern systems. I have a
Master's in EE: Systems with a focus in controls and signal processing and
prior experience with machine learning, though that knowledge is a little
rusty.

Location: Ann Arbor, MI

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, SysML, Model Based Design, ISO26262, Embedded system
design, controls and signal processing, some machine learning

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-
cunningham-6b63a656/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/william-
cunningham-6b63a656/)

Email: wdocunningham@gmail.com

------
syngrog66
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes or onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes (USA)

Technologies: Python, Java, web dev, SQL, Linux, Docker, cloud, C/C++, git,
distributed systems, threading, performance & scalability,
cryptocurrency/blockchain

domain experience: travel, real estate, education, foreign online adversarial
disinfo/propaganda (APD), gaming, cryptocurrency/blockchain

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amW...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=13e3tdkKYcaNx6X34nd5BtK7amWytVRVQ)

Email: groglogic+hn2hire20203@gmail.com

decades of programming. solid computing system fundamentals. problem solving.
brainstorming. prototyping. communication. technical team lead. software
architect. SRE-ish. author of cheatsheet on Software Performance &
Scalability. tech research, due diligence and consulting for US State
Department. indie game engine creator since childhood

------
JJDeviloper

         Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA
         Remote: Available
         Willing to relocate: Yes, prefer USA, Canada, or Europe
         Technologies: 
              Python, Javascript, Java, C#, Scala, Kotlin, Swift, TypeScript, Android, 
              iOS, Unity Engine, Multithreading, Game Programming, Databases
         Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/JJ_Reibel
         Email: jj.f.reibel@gmail.com
         Background: Published independent app developer with high level of education.
         Objective:  Seeking full time software engineering career.
         Work Authorization: US Citizen, EU Citizen
         Education: Bachelors, with some graduate study
         Current Projects: Unity game, native Android game, new programming language
         LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/jj-reibel/
         Spoken Languages: English, French, Spanish

------
theothermelissa
Location: Alabama

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Github: theothermelissa

resume: [https://bit.ly/38h8ABE](https://bit.ly/38h8ABE)

email: melissapearlmorgan@gmail.com

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Redux, HTML, CSS, Illustrator

Skills & Interests: front-end development, UI/UX design, product management

I'm a self-taught front-end developer seeking a junior dev position or paid
internship. I'm launching a career in tech after several years as a stay-at-
home mom. I have some experience with design, from print media to technical
illustration to wireframing and mockups, sales experience in Real Estate, and
a bachelor's degree in English writing. I'm seeking a great company to grow
with. I'm especially excited by opportunities where I can help bridge
communication gaps between technical and non-technical teams.

------
era1

      Location: Seville, Spain
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, Flask, Django, Java, Jersey, JS, Angular, Jupyer, ScikitLearn, Keras, Spark,  Kafka, Flink, Elasticsearch, AWS, Redis, Nginx, MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Docker, 
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1B2JOwZbTn1coYDNZy2r_fq3-CiwYGGLl
      Email: ezequielra1 [at] gmail
    
    

MS in Software Engineering at the University of Seville with an emphasis of
Data Science and Data Engineering. I am a senior SE with 5 years experience
focusing in bakend development (mostly with Java and Python frameworks like
Jersey, Flask, Django) and data intensive applications (building data
pipelines and ETL processes).

------
neilacharya
PPC Expert :
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/neilacharya/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/neilacharya/)
Location: India Remote: Yes. I'm okay with any timezone.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: My background is digital sales and I have 7+ yrs of experience
in Digital Marketing services for U.S. and European markets. I have worked
with some of the top players in the market such as ASK.com, BHG.com,
Forbes.com, msn.com. I have recently done similar kind of work for a Ask Media
Group(Ask.com), forbes.com, bhg.com. I have managed budgets from $500 upto
$30000 per month for Ask.com. I can provide detailed reference of my work as &
when needed.

Thanks for having a look! Neil

------
jorgemf

      Location: Spain
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: No right now
      Technologies: Deep Learning, Machine Learning, TensorFlow, Data Science, Python, Java, Kotlin,
      Résumé/CV: http://jorgemf.github.io/cv.pdf
      Email: (see CV)
    

I am a Deep Learning Researcher & Engineer. I started my career in Artificial
Intelligence with my degree in Computer Science Engineering, which I graduated
with first-class honors in 2006. I continued my education with a Ph.D. in
Artificial Intelligence and an MBA. I have worked mostly with startups from
San Francisco, London and Madrid. Only on remote roles since 2015.

------
ViolentSnugglez
Location: Salt Lake City, UT

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Vue/Vuex, Angular/ngrx, Node, Express, MongoDB, Java, C++, PHP,
MySQL

Website:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com)

Résumé:
[https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf](https://chrissannar.herokuapp.com/Resume.pdf)

Email: Chris.sannar.dev@gmail.com

Full-Stack Developer that recently graduated from University. 1.5 years of
development experience and worked as a CS tutor. Looking for interesting
upcoming technologies or solid industry experience to launch my career. Also a
Divemaster if that has any credit :-)

------
kumard
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, PHP/Laravel, JavaScript, Swift / iOS, AWS. Wordpress /
Woocommerce, Mysql/ DynamoDB / Firebase, PyTorch

I got a PhD in engineering (informatics related) in the bay area, but then
moved on to web and app development, and ran a startup using ml/data
science/web tech at scale. I have 6+ years of experience building web apps,
scaling backends on AWS/GCP, data science, and machine learning. Interested in
both startups and larger companies. Resume available on request.

Email: kumarmd@protonmail.com

------
jhamilton
IT Support and Project Manager with 5+ years experience in the FEC industry.
Planned and executed large scale AV and network renovations, increased
software sales by over 120%, and created support ticket workflows that
increased customer satisfaction by over 75%. Outgoing and auto-didactic,
always willing to learn the skills needed for any project and then disseminate
that knowledge to others. Can discuss software solutions provided at my
current employer that I otherwise cannot demonstrate on Github due to NDA.

    
    
      Location: Southwest Florida
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python3, HTML5, CSS3, JS, Git, Linux, Windows Server, SQL
      Résumé/CV: https://momo.software/resume.pdf
      Email: hello[at]momo.software or jessenhamilton[at]gmail.com
    

Not yet listed in the CV are my side projects. Most can be found on my site at
[https://momo.software/portfolio.html](https://momo.software/portfolio.html),
and within the past week I launched a newsreader app on the Google Play Store
(awaiting acceptance on iOS App Store) and am currently working with another
client to get her event coordination/vacation booking site running.

Ideally, I'd be working in the Buffalo/Niagara Falls area, either onsite or
remote, but I am open to positions all over the US and Canada.

------
xelxebar
Hiring me will inject clarity and organization into your team's project. I am
someone who can rapidly ramp up on new ideas, communicate clearly across
various levels of technicality, and be that "someone" for "problems someone
should address:"

    
    
        Location: Hokkaido, Japan
        Remote: Only
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: J[0], Haskell, Scheme, C, POSIX shell, x86 assembly, Linux userspace internals
        Résumé/CV: https://wilsonb.com/cv.pdf
        Email: (See CV)
        GitHub: https://github.com/xelxebar
    

My professional background is ~5 years of backend and mobile development. My
academic background culminates with a Masters degree in pure mathematics
(algebraic geometry). My personal tinkering lies mostly in managing Linux
desktops and servers (~20 years), _e.g._ I run my own email server, including
various others.

Character-wise, you might label me as an Organizer of All Things. This means
that I tenaciously attack intractible problems with zeal. It means that
anything I produce tends to be neat and tidy. It also means that I do not do
well in "just hack it together" environments. I very much enjoy teams that
value quality in production and quality in communication.

If this sounds like someone you and your team could use, then I can promise
that I will not disappoint.

[0]:[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J_programming_language](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/J_programming_language)

------
okomestudio
Location: San Francisco, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Only for the most compelling opportunity

Technologies: Python, AWS (EC2, RDS, EMR, S3, etc.), DevOps (Linux, Docker,
CircleCI, Ansible, Bash), databases (PostgreSQL), messaging (RabbitMQ),
microservices, scraping, API integration

Résumé/CV: [https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net)

Email: hn {at} okomestudio.net

I am a DevOps/backend engineer with a wide range of experiences in data
processing in startups, working with data scientists and occasionally doubling
as one to make use of my training in academic science. My recent projects have
been largely based on the tech stack above and their adjacent technologies,
but I pick things up as needed. The early-stage startup environment has suited
me very well for my versatility and mindset, but I have some interest in
growth in other directions as well.

I'd also be open to part-time/consulting opportunities. I could be useful for
adding more coding power in Python, building microservices to be integrated
into your existing systems, doing some Linux/AWS DevOps work, just to name a
few.

Please visit my website ([https://okomestudio.net](https://okomestudio.net))
and tell me about your needs to see if there is a match. Thank you!

------
blcksmth
Location: Los Angeles, US / Paris, France

Remote: Yes, and have previous experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility

Technologies:

    
    
      * Proficient: React, JavaScript, TypeScript, Node, Redux, HTML, CSS, SASS, Express, Webpack, Babel, AWS, Docker, Git, create-react-app, styled-components, GitHub, Jest
    
      * Developing proficiency: WebGL, Three.js, Next.js, Bulma
    
      * Previously used/Misc worth mentioning: Ruby, SQL, Ruby on Rails, MySQL, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Relay, GraphQL, JIRA, Lerna, CircleCI, npm/yarn
    

Email: andrewrkowalczyk@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrewrkowalczyk/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/frodosamoa](https://github.com/frodosamoa)

\-------------------------------------

I'm a full stack software engineer with ~4 years experience developing full
stack applications. If you need React work done, chances are I can help!

My experience includes building responsive and performant user interfaces
using React/Redux from designs or from scratch as well as creating robust APIs
using TypeScript/Node.

Some other things I enjoy: modernizing codebases using tools like ESLint and
Prettier, autogenerating documentation, optimizing build times in CIs,
refactoring code, adding tests.

Fluent in English/French/Polish.

------
westoncb
Location: Tucson, AZ

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: probably not

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Java, Objective-C, real-time rendering /
computer graphics: opengl / webgl / three.js.

Résumé/CV:
[https://symbolflux.s3.amazonaws.com/resume.pdf](https://symbolflux.s3.amazonaws.com/resume.pdf)

Email: westoncb@[google's email service]

I've been programming for over a decade, have been a founding engineer at a YC
startup, and a lead software engineer for a 3D printer startup. During the
past couple years I've mostly worked on a contract basis, helping clients
develop web apps centered around interactive 3D graphics and geometry. I'm
interested in a wide range of domains though—it doesn't need to be
graphics/geometry related. I have more experience on frontend, but I have good
CS fundamentals and am comfortable learning whatever is necessary/useful.

I'm primarily seeking a remote position with a small to small-ish company, but
I'm also open to contract work.

I have long experience with a wide array of UI-related tech on web, mobile,
and desktop, but I am fairly new to React. I'm currently learning it more
thoroughly by building this:
[https://github.com/westoncb/mymex](https://github.com/westoncb/mymex)

My projects: [http://symbolflux.com/projects](http://symbolflux.com/projects)

------
skyriser

      SEEKING WORK | Montreal, Canada | Remote
      Technologies: iOS/macOS/watchOS, Objective-C/Swift
      Web: http://chriscomeau.com
      Resume/CV: http://chriscomeau.com/resume
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/christiancomeau
      GitHub: https://github.com/chriscomeau
      Portfolio: https://github.com/chriscomeau/Portfolio
      Email: chris.comeau@skyriser.com

------
oldboyFX
Location: Central Europe (EU, CET+0)

Remote: Yes, since the beginning of my career.

Willing to relocate: No, but I can visit often.

Technologies: React.js, JS/TypeScript/Babel, Node, Webpack, GraphQL, ESLint,
Cypress.io, styled-components etc.

Email: ivor@codetree.co

\---

I'm a seasoned web development expert with a knack for UX design. I specialize
in front-end(React), but also do back-end(Node).

I have extensive experience in architecting, building, and delivering large
custom-made web applications.

Over the last decade I helped several US/EU based clients build Airbnb-like
platforms, real-time GPS vehicle tracking suites,
healthcare/finance/construction apps, and more.

I mostly collaborate with tech companies, but also have a lot of positive
experiences assuming CTO-for-hire roles to work with non-technical founders.

• Read more on my website: [https://getivor.com](https://getivor.com)

• View recent project - Jira Clone (4,5k stars):
[https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone](https://github.com/oldboyxx/jira_clone)
| Live demo: [https://jira.ivorreic.com](https://jira.ivorreic.com)

• Passion project from 2014 (100k monthly visitors):
[https://movieo.me/movies](https://movieo.me/movies)

------
rasikjain
Location: Greater New York (US Citizen)

Remote: Yes (Remote Only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies:

    
    
        • Web: ReactJs | ES6/7 | TypeScript | Redux | Node.js | Express.js | AngularJs | HTML5 | Bootstrap
    
        • Microsoft: .NET Core | C# | Asp.Net MVC | Web API | Linq | Entity Framework
    
        • Data: SQL Server | NoSQL | MySQL | MongoDB | Redis | CouchDB
    
        • Cloud: AWS | Azure | Docker | IAM | S3 | EC2 | SQS | RDS | Aurora | DynamoDB
    
        • Packages & Tools: Axios | GraphQL | Redux | WebPack | Babel | NPM | Git | Jenkins | Splunk | SumoLogic | Jira | Sitecore
    
    

Email: jainrasik [at] gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/](https://www.rasikjain.com/resume/)

Stackoverflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-
jain](https://stackoverflow.com/users/1993944/rasik-jain)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rasikjain/)

Github: [https://github.com/rasikjain](https://github.com/rasikjain)

ABOUT: Experienced Software Engineer & Enterprise Architect with experience in
FULL-STACK applications in React.js / TypeScript / C# / AWS / Cyber Security.
Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development, Solution &
Enterprise Architecture, Security & Cloud.

------
Aleksefo
Location: US, preferably Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React Native, ReactJS, TypeScript, JavaScript, Redux, Android,
iOS, HTML, CSS

Résumé: [http://bit.ly/AlexFomushkinResume](http://bit.ly/AlexFomushkinResume)

Email: aleksefo@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksefo/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aleksefo/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Aleksefo](https://github.com/Aleksefo)

Website: [https://www.aleksefo.com/](https://www.aleksefo.com/)

I'm a Cross-platform Engineer specializing in React and React Native with
additional knowledge in web, native iOS, and Android.

My total experience: 3.5y React Native and React, and 6.5y total(web and
mobile). I have experience working in the finance sector (payments and credit
card financial applications), and with multiple apps under one customer for
country-specific markets (Finnish, Swedish and Norwegian). I worked with both
the public and private sectors with various team sizes and roles (including
leading, scrum-master and a bit of product management).

At the moment I live in Helsinki, Finland, but I would like to relocate to the
US. I can travel to the States for an on-site interview.

Fluent in English and Russian, have limited proficiency in Finnish and
Swedish.

------
aliahsan1994
Looking for Summer Internship Location: Anywhere in USA Remote: No Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies: JavaScript (React), Python, Go(lang), Docker.
Website: [https://aliahsan.tech](https://aliahsan.tech) Email:
ali.ahsan@utdallas.edu LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/aliahsan07](https://www.linkedin.com/in/aliahsan07)

------
nunoarruda
Front-End Angular Developer

Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, remote only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML, CSS, Sass, DOM, JavaScript, ES6/7/8, TypeScript, JSON,
AJAX, HTTP, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, Bootstrap, Angular, RxJS, NgRx, Ionic,
Angular Material, Wijmo, Karma, Jasmine, Protractor

Résumé/CV:
[https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf](https://nunoarruda.com/resume.pdf)

Email: nuno@nunoarruda.com

I'm only interested in part-time remote opportunities. No relocation/short-
term/freelance/contract, please.

===

Hi, I'm Nuno, a Result-Oriented Front End Angular Engineer with a strong
technical skill-set, attention to detail, and 18 years of experience. I have a
passion for translating beautiful designs into functional user interfaces and
building great web applications.

I actively seek out new technologies and stay up-to-date on industry trends
and advancements. Continued education has allowed me to stay ahead of the
curve and deliver exceptional work to each employer I’ve worked for.

I've successfully delivered projects like a CSS UI library used by 17,000
employees, a mobile app that has 120,000+ users, and a web app serving over
100 million images. I've done frontend work for Adobe, Webflow, Bayer, among
other companies.

I'm originally from Portugal but I've been working remotely for the last 7
years for companies worldwide. I can be flexible in order to have overlapping
working hours with a distributed team.

------
ag_user123
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: JavaScript, ES6+, Node.js, Koa(Express), React.js, Gatsby,
GraphQL, Redux, D3.js, Wordpress, React Native, Webpack, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Heroku, Firebase, TypeScript and more.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ngTkTVeDaakyFxEmPyyqyMuKxD6MR_ja/view)

Email: mail@andrejgajdos.com

I am a freelance full-stack web developer with over six years of experience
delivering software. I have worked for clients all around the world in many
different industries. I have delivered solutions for startups, digital
agencies and big companies, such as Apple. I have background in computer
science and am able to create everything from small business websites to
custom web applications.

Personal Website: [https://andrejgajdos.com](https://andrejgajdos.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrejgajdos)

Github: [https://github.com/AndrejGajdos](https://github.com/AndrejGajdos)

------
onlinehead
Location: Poland

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, the main option (EU, Canada)

Technologies: Main profile - DevOps/SRE. Linux 10+ years, Kubernetes ~4 years,
AWS/GCE, bigdata/large scale (1000+ metal servers/large cloud/hybrid
orchestration), Python, Go, Bash, MQs(Redis/ZeroMQ/Kafka), Monitoring
(Prometheus/Sensu/CloudWatch/Zabbix/etc), architect skill and many more:)

Resume/CV: please write to onlinehead {/at/} gmail {/dot/} com. Almost all
info can be easily googled by a nickname, like '$nickname stackoverflow' etc.

Email: onlinehead {/at/} gmail {/dot/} com

About me: Over 10 years in industry. Started from a Network Administrator, now
Principal SRE/DevOps engineer. Focused on microservices/containers
orchestration from 2016, started to work with K8s at the same time. Willing
for a new position with interesting tasks and projects somewhere in a
different place, where I can fully apply my knowledge. Something with
K8s/containers/high-load/automation etc. If you have some - please write me,
that is at least a good chance for interesting conversation.

------
JonasKS
Location: San Bruno

Remote: Yes (US only)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Ruby, Java, Javascript, Netbeans, PHP, Python, SQL,
Xcode, Slack, JSON, SQLite, CodeIgniter, Eclipse, MySQL Workbench, Android
Studio, Git, Github

Résumé/CV: [https://angel.co/jonasks](https://angel.co/jonasks). If unable to
create an account, please see
[https://portfolium.com/JonasKS/access/5998c63d0e93a](https://portfolium.com/JonasKS/access/5998c63d0e93a)
instead.

Stack Overflow:
[https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3127548](https://stackoverflow.com/users/story/3127548)

Github: [https://github.com/JonasKVJ](https://github.com/JonasKVJ)

Email: jonaskaneborg@gmail.com

About: Recent Computer Science graduate, who completed two college projects
where a lot of collaboration was done remotely with Slack and Github + Git. I
am now hoping for an opportunity to learn, and create high-quality code in a
remote environment-- startups are welcome.

------
dvt
SEEKING WORK | Los Angeles | Remote

I'm an expert engineer and data professional interested in consulting and
architecting data pipelines. At Edmunds.com, I worked on a fairly successful
ad-tech product and my team bootstrapped a data pipeline using Spark,
Databricks, and microservices built with Java, Python, and Scala.

These days, I work for a "new media" company you probably heard of and, over
the past year, I re-built an ETL Kubernetes stack, including data loaders and
extractors that handle >10,000 API payload extractions daily.

My area of expertise includes data interoperability with Facebook Marketing,
Facebook Graph, Instagram Graph, Google DFP, Salesforce, etc. That I'm a top-
tier developer goes without saying. I'm interested in flexing my consulting
muscle and can help with best practices, architecture, and hiring.

Would love to connect even if it's just for networking!

Blog: [https://dvt.name/](https://dvt.name/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/dvx](https://github.com/dvx)

Resume/contact: [https://dvt.name/resume/](https://dvt.name/resume/)

------
Sparkenstein

      Location: Pune, India.
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: Only in Europe, depends on USA.
      Technologies: Nodejs, JavaScript, Postgres, Mongo, GraphQL, Typescript, Rust are preferred.
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1JwclpQkMv48kIN54GY0rgu3_VdThwxE5YLUvvE8Igjs/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: prabhanjan@fosslife.com
    

Littlebit about myself: I am a full stack NodeJS developer. also knows Python
well. Worked on Multiple open source projects (github.com/fosslife). I am also
a tech Writer/Speaker. Have given multiple talks on JavaScript in local
meetups. Checkout my LinkedIn for some of them
([https://www.linkedin.com/in/Sparkenstein](https://www.linkedin.com/in/Sparkenstein)).
Currently, I am learning Rust. I was the winner on National level Hackathon by
Govt. of India leading a team of 6 people in my college, worked with Ministry
of AYUSH, India as well. I also host my own services like pastebin/storages/my
own blog etc. Looking for a remote opportunity preferably in
NodeJS/TypeScript.

------
Fej
Location: NYC metro area/NJ/New Jersey/NY/New York (US)

Remote: if you like, but physical presence is preferred

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: HTML5/CSS3/ES7 (JavaScript), Python, Java, C

Email: j at the domain immediately below

Résumé: [https://fej.io/resume](https://fej.io/resume)

A bit more info: [https://fej.io/about.html](https://fej.io/about.html)

GitHub: [https://github.com/nuclearfej](https://github.com/nuclearfej)

Recently graduated from the Stevens Institute of Technology in NJ, right next
to NYC - CS bachelor's degree with a minor in philosophy. Worked with Node.js,
Vue.js, and Postgres in the web ecosystem, plus a bit of PHP and React; I use
Python for everyday scripting and a heavier language (C++ or Java) for larger
tasks. I'm currently working with a professor on writing a mobile (responsive)
version of an existing web app and fixing legacy PHP code.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.
I love to learn new things and branch out.

Serious recruiters also welcomed.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
kunjan_aggarwal

      Location           : Gurgaon, IN seeking relo to Vancouver, Canada or Singapore
      Remote             : Yes, for some time
      Willing to relocate: Only to Vancouver, Canada or Singapore
      Technologies       : Java, Android, Node.js, SQL, NoSQL, Javascript, C/C++, AWS, Bash, Jenkins. Familiar with Python, Go.
      Résumé/CV          : https://bit.ly/kunjan_resume
      Email              : kunjbhai@gmail.com
      Patent             : https://pdfpiw.uspto.gov/.piw?PageNum=0&docid=08868506
      Linkedin           : https://www.linkedin.com/in/kunjan-aggarwal/
      Github             : https://github.com/kunjan-a
    

Generalist with > 8 year experience building internet based software products
(end to end starting from scratch).

Mostly worked in startups with small development teams, wearing multiple hats
from front-end development (Android, Java, Actionscript, Javascript, C++,
HTML/CSS) to back-end development (Java, Node.JS, Microservices, JSP),
building automated test suite (Python, Perl) and finally handling CI/CD
pipelines (AWS/Jenkins).

Have been actively involved in design phases and have seen through entire
product lifecycles with products failing, being pivoted multiple times and
then finally becoming successful consumer applications. Successful products:
[https://evolphin.com/](https://evolphin.com/) ,
[https://flock.com](https://flock.com) ,
[https://www.ringo.co/](https://www.ringo.co/)

Looking for sponsored relocation to Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada or
Singapore.

------
fd238
Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (US, Canada, London...)

Technologies: Python, Django, HTML/CSS/Bootstrap, Javascript ES6+,
ReactJS/Redux, Bootstrap, RESTful APIs, SQL, Git... Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/16zN_w0L6OmFDToivNa6ypIHm...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/16zN_w0L6OmFDToivNa6ypIHmveGzzl0QP4SRa4MoOxg/edit?usp=sharing)

Links to Linkedin, Github, Portfolio are on Résumé.

Please, send email to: fd238@codebyfernanda.tech

About me: I am currently transitioning from a career as a Lawyer, but I do
have a Bachelor's Degree in a quantitative field to back me up.

I have been coding off and on as a hobby for a few years and thought I'd make
the jump. I have very strong knowledge of CS fundamentals, am pretty good at
math and briefly attended an Ivy League University in the US.

I absolutely love Software Engineering, so I am willing to learn new
technologies. In fact, I am looking for a company that supports and encourages
learning.

I speak English, Portuguese, Spanish (a little rusty on the last one).

As I said, I am willing to put in the time to master any modern technology out
there.

------
Jane0617
Location: San Francisco Bay Area, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

I am seeking an entry-level data analyst or data scientist position. I’m
passionate about data and extracting value from data, and good at advanced
analytics skills and marketing campaign (funnel analysis and cohort analysis).
Also, I am very curious, detail-oriented, fast-learning, problem-solving and
proactive.

Technologies: R, SAS, MySQL & PostgreSQL, Python, Tableau, Power BI, GitHub,
Excel, PowerPoint, LaTeX, EViews, SPSS, MapInfo

Skills: Theory of Point and Interval Estimation and Hypothesis Testing,
Bayesian Methods, Experiential Designs (ANOVA, ANCOVA, AB testing, Multiple
Comparisons and Latin Square Designs (LSD)), Linear Regression, Machine
Learning (KNN, Logistic Regression, Naïve Bayes, K-means Cluster, SVM,
Decision Tree, Random Forest), Data Visualization (ggplot2, Tableau, Seaborn),
Deep Learning (Keras, TensorFlow, RNN, LSTM, CNN), Natural Language Processing
(Sentiment Analysis, N-grams, TF-IDF, Topic Modeling), Advanced SAS (SQL and
Macro), Advanced Statistical Theory (MLE, LRT, Monte Carlos), Data Synthesis,
Data Pipeline, Data Mining, Data Wrangling, Data Visualization, Statistical
Modeling, Machine Learning, Regression-based Models, Hypothesis Testing, Text
Mining, Cohort Analysis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtA...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1K6hbKv6Go8fv5QSpANJoRsoVDtAhdoBJ/view?usp=sharing)

Email: jane06172019@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/JaneLiu0617](https://github.com/JaneLiu0617)

------
Kliment
Location: Cologne, Germany

Note! Not looking for full time positions - I only take on project work.

Remote: Yes, strongly preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Embedded C++, Embedded C, Python, Electronics (design, layout,
prototyping, testing), 3D printing, electromechanical and robotic design and
prototyping

Résumé/CV: Email if needed

Email: kliment at 0xfb.com (yes, with a zero)

IRC: Kliment on the freenode network

I do custom electronics, robotics, and embedded software development - I
specialize in quickly turning ideas into prototypes. I've built custom
automation equipment for chemistry labs, sensors that are in use in
household/utility applications, control circuitry for construction equipment,
3d printing electronics, data acquisition equipment. No project too small. Few
projects too large. Deep discounts for open source hardware work.

I would also be happy to come over (anywhere in Europe) and teach any of the
above skills to a small group of interested people. I've taught courses in
electronic assembly (SMD), 3d printing (building/using printers, iterative 3d
model design using programming) and robot design and construction. I've taught
courses at several universities, hackspaces, company events and conferences.

------
adamjroth
SEEKING WORK | Connecticut, USA

Remote: Yes (15 years remote: efficient, productive and highly available)
Willing to relocate: For the right position; remote w/ occasional travel much
preferred

Open to FT or PT freelance projects, development work, source code audits,
reworking codebases left in poor shape. Specializing in Rails & React Native,
Node, React, Javascript.

Experience in all phases of software development: architecting solutions from
the ground up (from concept to shipping), reworking/rebuilding/refactoring
existing projects (those left in poor shape, or reliant on outdated
libraries), and contributing to existing modern codebases.

Technologies: React Native (core contributor), React, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
JavaScript, Perl, Objective-C, Java, Swift, C, C#, Python, Node.js, Express,
PHP, GraphQL (Apollo) Mobile Development: Native: iOS / Xcode, Android /
Android Studio, Hybrid: Cordova/Ionic, HTML5 / Canvas,
CreateJS/ImpactJS/Phaser, Flux (Redux, Alt.js, Mobx), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, RSpec, Cucumber, Selenium, Mocha, Jasmine, Sphinx, Solr,
Lucene, Elastic Search, AWS (S3, EC2, Lambda, Amplify, RDS, etc), Linux,
Apache, Git / GitHub workflow, Dev Ops, Heroku, JIRA, Confluence, BitBucket,
MongoDB

Full stack & mobile software developer with over 15 years of professional
experience architecting and building a wide range of products on web and
mobile platforms using diverse languages and tools.

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/199KfsZXtPBEq60eCXIJxKlj9fpNKpPAuPqOku19HqK0/view)

adamjroth@gmail.com

------
akavuri
Location: Buffalo, New York, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

• PROGRAMMING LANGUAGES: Python 3, Java, Shell Script

• LIBRARIES: Pybullet, Scikit-Learn, NumPy, Pandas, TensorFlow, Keras, Django

• DATA MANAGEMENT: MySQL, MongoDB, Apache Cassandra, AWS, Redis, ExpressJS,
Restful web services

• WEB TECHNOLOGIES: HTML5, CSS3, XML, PHP, Bootstrap, React, NodeJS,
JavaScript (Native | Meteor | Socket.io)

• OTHERS: Git, Apache SOLR, Datadog, SendGrid, Algolia

Résumé/CV: shoot me an email (or) ask me on LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinavkavuri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/abhinavkavuri/)

Email: akavuri@buffalo.edu

Github: [https://github.com/abhinavkavuri](https://github.com/abhinavkavuri)

Portfolio:
[https://abhinavkavuri.github.io/](https://abhinavkavuri.github.io/)

Entry-level Developer with prior internship experience of 6-8 months,
excellent problem-solving skills and strong CS fundamentals. Current Graduate
student at the State University of New York at Buffalo, looking for a Full-
time opportunity. My key areas of knowledge & interests include Machine
Learning & Artificial Intelligence, Computational and Synthetic Biology, Web
Development, Web and Information Retrieval, Natural Language Processing,
Algorithms Design, and Analysis. Open to relocation anywhere in the US. Think
we should work together? I’d love to hear from you at akavuri@buffalo.edu

Thank you.

------
mjgs
Location: Currently South East Asia (UTC+7) Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, happy to relocate to same city as business or just
to a more convenient timezone. I am British/Irish.

Technologies:

\- Front-end: Javascript Revealing Module Pattern, JQuery, Bootstrap

\- Back-end: NodeJS, ExpressJS, MongoDB, Mongoose, PassportJS, Mocha, Async,
Joi, Webhooks, Message Queues, Nginx, Redis, Linux, Git, Bash

\- Cloud: Amazon Web Services, Digital Ocean, Letsencrypt, Mailgun, Stripe

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith](https://www.linkedin.com/in/markjgsmith),
email me for my complete up to date CV

Email: markjgsmith@gmail.com

I'm a Senior Web Developer with 5 years experience building web based
applications, APIs, and integrating cloud services, and with an 8 year
background in building file data ingest pipelines for Fortune 500 companies in
the Media and Entertainment industry across the EMEA region. 5 years
experience working remotely.

I'm looking for both full-time and/or contract work, and currently available
for hire.

Website: [https://markjgsmith.com](https://markjgsmith.com) \- social medias,
github, etc

------
diogoreis
Java Full-stack or Backend engineer

CONTRACTOR only!

More than 11 years of full stack Java experience, mostly with Spring and
Angular 2+ on microservices architecture. Hands-on experience with
architecture design and development of highly available and scalable systems
over AWS (or Openshift), Netty, Kafka, Redis, Spring Cloud Netflix stack. Team
leadership and mentoring skills, with strong sense of ownership.

Location: Planet Earth

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Java (11+), Spring boot/cloud (netflix stack), Netty, Angular
2+, Microservices, AWS, Openshift, Docker, Kubernetes, Kafka, Atlassian stack
(Jira, Fisheye, Bamboo, ...), TDD, test frameworks (jUnit/Mockito/PowerMock),
message brokers (Kafka/ActiveMQ/SQS), SQL, NoSQL and in-memory databases
(Oracle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Mongo, Aurora, Redis), CI/CD pipeline (Jenkins),
Avro, Apache Thrift.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/diogofacin/)

Email: diogoreis.ca . gmail . com

I can easily learn new techs if you need something specific in mix with my
expertise.

Feel free to add me on LinkedIn or send me an email :)

------
bryanmgreen
Location: Los Angeles (LA)

Remote: Onsite or Remote (and willing to time shift)

Willing to relocate: Not at this time

Résumé:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bryanmgreen/)

Website: [https://www.BryanMGreen.com](https://www.BryanMGreen.com)

Email: in bio

\---

Bio: Was laid off last year after company was sold. 8+ year full-stack
professional marketing leader with product management and design experience.
Have worked with both global and local organizations. My skills and
experiences are broad as I have always sought just-get-it-done problem-solving
opportunities. Very process focused and love identifying opportunities to
improve workflows and resources. Storytelling is always at the heart of my
work.

Looking For: Preferably senior roles in marketing or any opportunity in
product management, but open to hear what you need. No job is too small and LA
rent is $$$$. Full-time or contract.

\---

Even if you don't have an opportunity, but have a question about branding,
marketing, or product, I'm happy to talk you through it free of charge! Would
love to just be helpful and connect. Thanks!

------
unixsheikh
I'm looking for new opportunities, only remote and preferably part time, but
if what you are doing is really interesting I will consider full time too.

I have many years of experience with Linux (different distributions) and
FreeBSD and OpenBSD system administration.

I also enjoy programming in Go and PHP, and I have more than 20 years of
experience doing PHP, SQL, and other programming stuff too.

    
    
      Location: Europe/Copenhagen
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Debian/Devuan/Ubuntu Linux, Arch Linux, Alpine Linux, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, Apache, NGINX, MySQL/MariaDB, Galera, Sphinx, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Redis, SQLite, OpenSSH, Git, Mercurial, Shell scripting, DHCP, DNS (DNSMasq, Bind, Unbound), NTP, PF, iptables, ZFS, Btrfs, GlusterFS, NFS, Samba, OpenSMTPD, Postfix, SpamAssassin, Dovecot, GnuPG, rsync, ProFTPD, PureFTPd, PHP, Go, Python, HTML, CSS, XML, JSON, SQL, NoSQL, Make and Hardware troubleshooting (x86), and many other things.
      Website: https://unixsheikh.com
      Resume/CV: Request via email
      Email: [job] at [unixsheikh dot com]

------
ryankemper

      Location: Santa Barbara, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, Chef, Elasticsearch, Kibana, Prometheus, Python, Ruby
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/ryankemper/resume_public/blob/master/Resume_RyanKemper_Scrubbed.pdf
      Email: ryankemper.cs@gmail.com
      Desired Role: Infrastructure Engineer, Site Reliability Engineer, Backend Engineer, etc
    
    

I've got strong experience operating Kubernetes/Chef-based production
infrastructure, architecting/scaling Elasticsearch, monitoring&alerting,
improving CI/CD, coaching developers/operators on incident management and
development best practices, performing root cause analysis and blameless post-
mortems.

I'm looking for a US-based remote position, or a on-site position in Santa
Barbara, CA.

You might be interested in checking out this article I recently released on
debugging:

[https://www.ryankemper.io/post/2020-02-29-debugging/](https://www.ryankemper.io/post/2020-02-29-debugging/)

------
scomu
Location: Chicago USA (UTC -5)

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies (always growing and can pick up a new technology as needed):

    
    
        - Backend: NodeJS, PHP
        - DB: MySQL, PostgreSQL, NoSQL
        - Frontend: Responsive HTML5, Javascript, React
        - Mobile: React Native, Swift
        - Platform: AWS, Heroku, Netlify, Linux VPS
        - CMS: Wordpress, Jekyll, Static Site Generators
    

Resume / CV: [https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-
Resume.pdf](https://scottmakes.tech/SMT-Resume.pdf),
[https://scottmakes.tech](https://scottmakes.tech) (portfolio)

Email: scottmakestech@gmail.com or
[https://scottmakes.tech/contact](https://scottmakes.tech/contact)

\------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Senior full-stack developer with 15 years of experience, including agency,
startup, and Fortune 50 experience.

Lead developer for many projects, so I can work with a team of
designers/writers/PMs/UX professionals, or on my own / with a lean dev team.

Strong communication and time-management skills.

------
dudus
Location: CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes within the US

Technologies: Python, Node, JavaScript, Web Analytics, full stack, cloud Dev,
angular, django, front end dev, product manager

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEV...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1bauo_Rvh8behw-9RnyhdlXEVOawMdcpfLASYG_9qhGQ/edit?usp=drivesdk)

Email: eduardocereto (a) gmail

------
gfynbo
Location: SF/Oakland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Mostly no, but open if it's the right opportunity.

Technologies: React, JavaScript, HTML/CSS, Python

Résumé/CV: [https://gavinfynbo.com/](https://gavinfynbo.com/)

Email: gavin@gavinfynbo.com

Github: [https://github.com/gfynbo](https://github.com/gfynbo)

\---

I have experience working with a large company and communicating with product
and design teams to deliver a product. I'm still in an entry/junior level role
looking to work somewhere I can provide a bigger impact ideally at a smaller
company. I can deliver quickly when needed but prefer maintainability. I am
happy to work on whatever is needed including documentation as well as
delivering good code and I am open to help/criticism via code reviews and will
work hard. Due to my age I don't have extensive experience in anything but am
a good learner and see myself mentoring someone else in front-end and back-end
engineering in a few years. My interest is mostly in a 'full-stack' or
generalist role, but open to most!

------
milesresume
Location: Gainesville, Florida, USA Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes
Technologies: Languages I have used: C, C++, ARM Assembly, x86 Assembly, C#,
MATLAB, Python, VHDL, Verily, Java, HTML/CSS SOFTWARE: Technical Software:
Linux command line tools (gdb, readelf, objdump, etc.), Ghidra, Compiler tool-
chains, git, Slack, SMT Solvers Résumé/CV:
[https://1drv.ms:443/t/s!BPqujSleZyI8rGXS5rp1EKjpRSLD?e=iAWKB...](https://1drv.ms:443/t/s!BPqujSleZyI8rGXS5rp1EKjpRSLD?e=iAWKBef9vEOFrRLgYiREPw&at=9)
Email: muletmiles@gmail.com About: Hi! My name is Miles Mulet, and I am a
recent Master's Graduate looking for a position as a firmware engineer. I try
to stay well rounded, having programmed in many different languages (I am
language agnostic and willing to learn), and have performed research in IoT
security. I am willing to relocate within the US. Let's solve tomorrow's
challenges together!

------
tfehring
Location: Minneapolis, MN, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Professional experience is mostly R (including Shiny), T-SQL,
SQLite, and C++ with some Python scripting mixed in. I've also used a bit of
PostgreSQL and Julia (plus more Python) in side projects.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pfnvy8ljsf3lre/Tom%20Fehring%20-%...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/9pfnvy8ljsf3lre/Tom%20Fehring%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: tom@fehri.ng

I'm a former actuary looking to branch out. I'm currently in a very generalist
role, including statistical analysis, financial modeling, data modeling and
engineering, data visualization, and presentation of results all the way up to
the C-suite. I have a strong background in math and traditional statistical
modeling, especially survival/churn analysis, and know enough ML to be
dangerous. Looking for a role where I can continue to be a generalist; open to
considering anything within the wide swath of roles that qualify as "data
science," or possibly one or two steps removed from that.

------
braunshizzle
Location: Ontario, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Laravel Spark, Laravel Forge, Javascript, jQuery,
Vue.js, Node.js, HTML, CSS, MySQL, AWS, WordPress, Linux, Vagrant, Docker,
Redis, SASS, LESS, Web APIs, RESTful APIs. (Experience with many Integrations
& API's)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Website: [https://braunson.ca](https://braunson.ca)

Linkedin: [https://linkedin.com/in/braunson](https://linkedin.com/in/braunson)

Email: braunson [at]] braunson [[dot] ca

GitHub: [http://github.com/braunson](http://github.com/braunson)

I'm a developer with 15 years experience as a designer and full stack
developer and have managed small-med teams. I've run my own agency for the
past 11 years working with small businesses to F500 companies on a variety of
projects. Currently looking for a position with a focus on Laravel/PHP in any
industry.

------
perryrjohnson7
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Machine Learning Libraries (NumPy, Scikit-learn, Pandas,
PyTorch, fastai, TensorFlow, Keras, Turi Create), Web Application Frameworks
(Dash, Flask), MongoDB, MySQL, PostgreSQL, API’s, Geographic Information
Systems, Heroku, Google Cloud Platform, Bash, Git, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/perryrjohnson/)

Personal site: [http://perryrjohnson.com](http://perryrjohnson.com)

Email: perryrjohnson7@gmail.com

I'm a data scientist and full-stack engineer with 3+ years experience in
e-commerce, quantitative finance, farm tech, and working with early stage tech
companies on leading data science initiatives. I am really passionate about
leveraging data, machine learning and software to solve meaningful problems.

Here are a few of my recently published public projects:
[https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7](https://medium.com/@perryrjohnson7)

------
fahey3
Location: Las Vegas, NV

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Unlikely

Technologies: JavaScript, React, C, C++, Python, Node, AWS, VueJS, ExpressJS,
MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Grunt, Bower, Django, Bootstrap, QT, MySQL, GO, HTML,
CSS, PHP

Résumé/CV: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HTYi_UwIqbC-
aAox1SRqM8pdPDl...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HTYi_UwIqbC-
aAox1SRqM8pdPDlyvW5F/view?usp=sharing)

Email: Fahey085@gmail.com

I've been programming over a decade, starting with web programming when I was
just 12. Since then I have been involved in 6 startups, 2 of which ended in
successful acquisitions. From these startups I've gained significant
experience wearing many hats and ensuring the most important features not only
get put on top of the stack but also get done correctly. Most recently I've
been involved in full-stack developer roles, but I am not afraid to wear
whatever hat needs to be worn. I'm primarily seeking a full-time remote
position with a small to medium-size company. I am also open to part-time
remote contract work.

------
frenchman_in_ny
Perhaps off the usual beaten path for HN & apologies in advance -- leverage
finance investment banker looking for a career pivot, have spent a fair bit of
time looking at the tech space.

    
    
      Location: NYC, NY
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      "Technologies": CFO, finance, banking, accounting, FP&A
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2IdEMva

------
netfunk81
Location: EU

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Rust, C, PostgreSQL, web development,
distributed systems, Apache Kafka, streaming, audio development

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: netfunk81@protonmail.com

\---

Hi HN,

I'm a seasoned developer with previous as co-founder and CTO of a funded
startup (8 years) in the web/audio space.

Currently I work as tech lead for a product team in a mid-sized EU startup (2
years). I'm a productive, polyglot programmer with plenty of direct experience
in backend web dev, DevOps, mobile and desktop development and real-time
audio/streaming tech. Frontend skills are probably a bit out-of-date these
days, but I'm happy to dive in there too if needed.

I'm also comfortable tackling the non-technical challenges faced by startups -
product mindset, process, project management, engineering management, etc...

I'm interested in opportunities where my skills, experience and mindset may be
a good fit. Must be remote-friendly, but I can travel within Europe for
interviews and meetings.

Example roles that I'd consider:

\- Backend or full-stack web development (f/t or contract)

\- Audio/video/streaming dev roles

\- TL/EM positions

\- Technical co-founder opportunities

\---

Throwaway account, full CV available on request.

Thanks!

------
renaudg

      Location: London
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Summary : Senior DevOps / SRE, tech lead. Ex-Facebook. Freelance or permanent, ideally 3-4 days/week.
      Technologies: AWS, GCP, Kubernetes / Cloud Native, GitOps, Ansible, Linux/Unix, Python, Bash ...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin
      Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net
    

20 years experience building and operating online services, including at
Facebook, major ISPs and many startups.

My core skillset is in DevOps, Site Reliability Engineering, Linux, AWS, GCP
and Kubernetes, but over time I've been involved in most aspects of
architecting, building, running and scaling online services. Keen interest in
the business / product areas as well.

I was one of the first 6-7 Facebook SRE hires in Europe (2010-2011), have
experience at many startups and before that in larger orgs in the ISP/hosting
world.

Happy to provide hands-on DevOps expertise to solve your infrastructure /
performance / cost / reliability challenges. I can also be relied on for
technology vision, systems design, technical operations, mentoring and general
engineering wisdom. I excel at understanding short vs long-term trade-offs,
identifying performance bottlenecks & future technical debt, quickly learning
and assessing new pieces of technology.

Available for freelance assignments (part-time / short-term projects welcome),
but I'll also consider employment for principal roles (head of infrastructure,
DevOps lead, co-founder / CTO / VP Eng ) at startups.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin](https://www.linkedin.com/in/renaudguerin)
(PDF available upon request)

Email: jobs at renaudguerin.net

------
tomonocle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: devops, cloud, aws, culture, delivery, alignment, recruitment,
retention, ways of working, development, strategy, communication, evangelism,
oversight, sourcing, operations, architecture, planning, budgeting

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/2utNSRb](http://bit.ly/2utNSRb)

Email: (see profile)

Hi, I'm Tom. I'm a smart and kind engineering leader who enjoys operating at
the intersection of tech, product and delivery. My speciality is building
happy, high performing teams that deliver quality work.

I was previously at ITV where I created the platform which hosts their most
important products and services, from the ITV Hub (30M+ users) to airtime and
content sales (£3bn+ revenue). I also recruited the best team in the universe
to develop it.

Prior to that I've held platform engineering and software development roles
with the BBC, Global Radio and multiple startups.

I'm currently looking for a CTO, VP Engineering or Director of Engineering
position at a series A+ startup/scaleup/SME

------
fjones
Location: Roanoke, VA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Gatsby, Jekyll, HTML, CSS, SASS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.fredjones.dev/](https://www.fredjones.dev/)

Email: fred@fredjones.dev

Hi people, I'm looking for an internship or entry level developer position.
I'm happy to relocate at the drop of a hat (0.7Mbps up internet here, it's a
real struggle). Cheers!

------
ohyash
Location: Mumbai, India. Remote: Okay but prefer not to. Willing to relocate:
Yes. Technologies: Azure cloud stack, .Net, Python, SQL, C/++. Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cgh53-WfLZy-
XtZ4YJqvAME2ISv...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1cgh53-WfLZy-
XtZ4YJqvAME2ISvl9MYl/view?usp=drivesdk) LinkedIn: www.linkedin.com/in/OhYash
Email: yashyadav.710@outlook.com

Hi, I am a recent graduate having completed my Bachelors in Technology in 2019
with Computer Science major. I have been working with Microsoft technology
stack along with Azure cloud resources at my current workplace. I'm looking
for a job change due to corporate politics and generally unhappy office
atmosphere in the current one. I'm open to learning new technologies as
needed. If you're looking for a junior/mid dev and any of the skills match
then do connect; Lets discuss interests.

------
hostedmetrics
Location: United States (Puerto Rico) GMT-4

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: data analytics and monitoring, see bottom for details

Email: heliodor [ a@t ) [ hostedmetrics ) d-o-t c-o-m

I offer two services:

1) Design and implementation of data processing systems/pipelines.

2) Data analytics and business intelligence to measure and improve the
business performance of growing products.

I will instrument your software to produce the necessary metrics, measure
conversion rates, set up insightful dashboards, and best of all: optimize and
grow! Both now and down the road.

About me: My passion for metrics and data analytics goes more than nine years,
when I joined as one of the first handful of engineers on the Data Analytics
team at Squarespace. More recently, I have performed traffic, conversion, and
profit analysis for an affiliate marketer.

Available on a contract/consulting basis.

A few keywords for people using search: business intelligence, data analytics,
data warehousing, ETL, data visualization, reporting, time series, Django,
InfluxDB, Prometheus, Graphite, Grafana, Segment, TimescaleDB, RedShift,
contractor, consultant.

------
teetertater
New Grad Data Scientist / Machine Learning Engineer (May 2020) with experience
at 2 startups.

    
    
       Location: Vienna, Austria
       Remote: Yes or On-Site
       Willing to relocate: Vienna or nearby
    
       Tech: Python, Scala, R, C++, PyTorch, fast.ai, SQL, Docker, Kubernetes, GitHub/BitBucket LaTeX, NumPy
       Experienced with digital transformations, big data pipelines, data security, deep learning
    
       Languages: English/Russian Native Speaker, German B2 (Conversational)
    

Résumé/CV: [https://www.yury.cc/resume.html](https://www.yury.cc/resume.html)

Website: [https://www.yury.cc/](https://www.yury.cc/)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/yzhuk)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Teetertater](https://github.com/Teetertater)

Email: yuryivz {@} hotmail {.} com

------
kavad
Location: California

Remote: Yes (Only Remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Memcached, Git, Javascript, and
others to a lesser degree

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2TlLiVT](https://bit.ly/2TlLiVT)

Email: hire.brittain@gmail.com

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-
brittain-48407851/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/nicholas-brittain-48407851/)

\--------------------

Looking for:

Leaders that understand the difference between management and leadership.

Leaders that put more effort into preventative activities than firefighting.

Leaders that know how to balance short term against long term goals.

Leaders that know how to manage their fear, that aren’t afraid to fail, if
that’s what it takes.

Leaders that understand the best way to build a quality product, is to first
build a quality team.

Leaders that think for themselves, from first principles, instead of jumping
on the bandwagon.

Leaders that actively seek out honest, constructive criticism, and actually
act on it.

Inspire me to aspire to be more than I am. Or at least aspire to inspire me,
and we can lift each other up. You bring me that, and I’ll bring my loyalty,
my creativity, my passion. I have a lot of current experience with backend
product development, integrations, and cleaning up legacy code bases, but you
bring the above and I’ll learn whatever technologies, whatever domain is
needed to get the job done. I want to be part of a team that will never settle
for the status quo, and that requires leaders that won’t either.

------
quietriot
Cyrus Yunker : Master's and Ivy engineering degrees holder seeking
opportunities to design systems that require collaboration across multiple
disciplines or functional domains.

Location: Raleigh/Research Triangle Park, NC, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: embedded systems, product development, BSD admin, media
production/TelePresence/streaming systems architecture, broadcast engineering,
RF systems, controlled environment agriculture, environmental/greenhouse
instrumentation and controls, cGMP/biopharmaceutical production, python,
hydroponics, aquaponics, data acquisition, telephony/VoIP,
agricultural/biological systems engineering

Resume:
[https://linkedin.com/in/cyrusyunker](https://linkedin.com/in/cyrusyunker)

Email: cyrus at cyrusyunker.com

Highly motivated systems architect with over twenty years of experience in
life systems, data systems administration, and instrumentation/control
engineering. Collaborative communicator focused on product quality and
stakeholder alignment throughout the project life cycle. Proven rapid
assimilation of technical content and sustained ability to flexibly synthesize
different perspectives into a cohesive and effective plan with long-term
strategy and metrics that correspond to development goals.

    
    
      2019-10 : Cisco Certified Entry Networking Technician [Cisco ID: CSCO13484045]
      2019-08 : Linux Professional Institute LE-1 : Linux Essentials Professional Development Certificate
      2018-07 : Federal Communications Commission Amateur Extra Class radio operator license [ULS: AK4XC]
      2010-02 : BSD Certification Group BSD Associate Unix Systems Administrator Certification
      2003-06 : NCEES Fundamentals of Engineering Exam qualification [Engineering Intern: A-20377]

------
tdevito
Location: New York City

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, Ruby, Python, Node.js, Express.js,
TensorFlow.js, HTML5, CSS3, SASS, Git, GitHub, React, Angular, Ionic, Ruby on
Rails, SQL, NoSQL, Database Modeling, Web API Integration, Postgres, Firebase,
and NPM.

Résumé/CV: Request via email

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdevito/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tdevito/)

GitHub: [https://github.com/tommyd2377](https://github.com/tommyd2377)

Website: [https://tomdevito.org/](https://tomdevito.org/)

Email: tdevito [at] icloud [dot] com

I am an experienced and creative full-stack software engineer that is looking
to join a mission driven company with interesting technical challenges. I have
built complex web apps, designed algorithms, built a deep neural network using
TensorFlow and can pick up new languages and frameworks in a short period of
time.

------
tzatziki
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: No

Willing to Relocate: YES

Technologies: React, React Native, Angular, JavaScript, TypeScript, HTML/CSS,
Python, C++, Elm, Scala, AWS, Firebase

Résumé/CV:
[https://michaelnicolaou.com/resume](https://michaelnicolaou.com/resume)

Email: Michael.nicolaou@protonmail.com

Website: [https://michaelnicolaou.com/](https://michaelnicolaou.com/)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-
nicolaou/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-nicolaou/)

I'm graduating in CS at CU Boulder. I'm looking for a position as a software
developer. I have extensive experience in Front-End development working with
react, as well as Software Development experience working at Panasonic, where
I developed a code pipeline monitoring application from scratch. Take a chance
with me as a new graduate! I learn fast. I adapt quickly. I won't disappoint.

------
cereniyim
Ceren, changed careers from enterprise consulting to data science. Looking for
full-time/part-time/contract data scientist or data analyst position

Location: Turkey (GMT+3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python 3.0+ (numpy, pandas, scipy, statsmodels, matplotlib,
seaborn, plotly, scikit-learn) and SQL

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MmLa0mhwg9FiuWRYBCcpIvpl...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MmLa0mhwg9FiuWRYBCcpIvpl8jQuTZxmkPa2QSx9rAc/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: iyimceren[at]gmail

Linkedin: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ceren-
iyim](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ceren-iyim)

Portfolio/GitHub: [https://github.com/cereniyim/Data-Science-
Projects](https://github.com/cereniyim/Data-Science-Projects)

Blog:
[https://towardsdatascience.com/@cereniyim](https://towardsdatascience.com/@cereniyim)

Kaggle profile:
[https://www.kaggle.com/cereniyim](https://www.kaggle.com/cereniyim)

Data Science Background: Completed several data science and machine learning
courses. Applied learnings to end-to-end machine learning projects. Did
several exploratory data analysis projects. Publishing articles on a Medium
publication Towards Data Science to contribute to the community.

Consultant Background: 4 years of work experience as a consultant and business
analyst. Worked in Accenture and well-known technology consulting companies
across Europe. Participated in several SAP projects, at times as a team lead.
Worked remotely in some projects.

------
rootxnet

      Location:            Poland
      Remote:              Yes (EST/PST timezones OK)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies:
        * Python, Django, Django Rest Framework, GraphQL
        * AngularJS, MERN (MongoDB, Express.JS, React+Redux, Node.js), React Native, Vue.js
        * Airflow, Kafka, ELK, TensorFlow, NLP/NLTK
        * AWS, Docker, Kubernetes
    
      Résumé/CV:           https://michallech.info/static/Michal-Lech-Resume.pdf
      Email:               michal [AT] michallech.info
      Website:             https://michallech.info
    
    

I am Full Stack Developer with 10+ years of commercial experience (esp.
FinTech, Healthcare) in prototyping, MVP, backend and frontend development as
well as maintenance and DevOps. Good communication skills, Startup experience,
team leadership, passionate about programming, self starter, OK with
freelance/consulting as well as full time work.

------
wa_tech_exec
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Nearly Any + Operational Executive Experience

Resume / Email: available on request

This is a unique request - we are a pair of executives (CTO and COO) currently
in a private equity ecosystem and looking to move on. For over a decade we've
built companies from the ground up, including most functions across the
business - product, engineering, IT, HR, Finance, Accounting, Recruiting,
Business Development, Consulting, etc. We've scaled from 0 to hundreds of
employees, landed and run product and consulting business with companies of
all sizes, including Fortune 50 and up. We've built technology with legacy
enterprise roots and modern AI/ML analytics platforms.

We're looking for an opportunity to move beyond the current ecosystem we're
in, and happy to help scale an aspiring startup or even take a company with
traction to the next level operationally.

If this sounds interesting to you, reach out to us at
wa_tech_exec@outlook.com.

------
BenoitP
Machine learning engineer, specialized in Explainable AI / ML

Recent Highlights:

* Implementation in Spark/Scala of treeinterpreter, currently used in production

* Participation to the FICO-Google Explainable Machine Learning Challenge

* Intuitive, visual data/signal explorer (work in progress, partial view at [http://explicable.ml](http://explicable.ml) (the 3D background view))

Location: Paris, France

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: for the right job, yes

Technologies: SHAP, RuleFit, Random Forest, Word2Vec, PCA, t-SNE, LSH, ROC,
Scikit-Learn, Spark, Weka, Databricks, BigQuery, Hive, Postgres, MySQL,
Oracle, AWS, Linux, Maven, Git, Java, Scala, Python, CAML, Elm, Javascript,
Spring, Primefaces, d3.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/benoitparis/)

Github: [https://github.com/benoitparis/](https://github.com/benoitparis/)

Email: benoit@explicable.ml

------
sntran
Location: Houston, TX USA

Remote: Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Professionally, web technologies such as CSS, Javascript, ES6,
Node.js, etc... I have client projects in various web framework such as
Vue.js, Riot.js, Mithril.js, but not React due to legacy browsers support. On
the side, I have been writing in Erlang, Elixir, Python, and some other
languages that I can't say I'm fluent yet. Have worked with MSSQL, PostgreSQL
and managed SQL Server.

Résumé/CV: [http://github.com/sntran](http://github.com/sntran)

Email: hn@sntran.com

I'm looking for a fully-remote position that does not requires some certain
timezone. Even though I have been a professional in web for about 8 years, I
like to experiment with Elixir/Erlang or even Rust. I like the idea of using
the right tool for the job and would love the company to be the same. What I
don't know I can learn.

If you see something interesting in my profile, let's get in touch.

------
saelamin
\----------------------------------------------------------

* Location: Atlanta, GA USA

* Remote: Yes

* Willing to relocate: No

* Technologies: Full stack developer and designer. PHP, Laravel, Javascript, ES6, React, jQuery, HTML/CSS, SASS, LESS, MySQL, AWS, Linux, Web APIs, RESTful APIs, WordPress, Elasticsearch, Algolia

* Resume/CV: [http://23andwalnut.com](http://23andwalnut.com)

\----------------------------------------------------------

15 years total programming experience, 10+ years building for the web, 5 years
technology and strategy consulting. I provide full service software
development and combine strategy, technology, and design to solve complex
business challenges. Extensive experience taking projects from concept all the
way through launch and have worked with clients of all sizes, from individuals
and startups to multinational enterprise companies.

\----------------------------------------------------------

* Email: projects [at] 23andwalnut.com

\----------------------------------------------------------

------
mstaoru
Location: Shanghai, China (expat)

Remote: yes, can work another TZ

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python/Django, SQL/NoSQL, ELK, AI/ML stack, DevOps (Docker,
k8s), Vue.js, simple hardware (RPi stack), China tech infrastructure: Wechat,
mini-apps, Aliyun/Tencent clouds, local CDNs, colocation, regulations etc.
Will NOT work with: PHP, React, mobile dev, AWS, GCP, blockchain.

Resume:
[https://sea.smartmeal.cn/f/2ffcd1b540394ce385fe/](https://sea.smartmeal.cn/f/2ffcd1b540394ce385fe/)

Email: michael@smartmeal.cn

Adtech, fintech, insurtech, blockchain companies please do not contact.
Strongly prefer food/agritech and companies with positive impact.

Will not solve DS/algo puzzles, but will gladly take a reasonably sized
homework test.

20+ years software and project experience, 12 years in China, founded several
businesses as a hands-on CTO, ex-team lead and CTO for MLG, had projects with
Wework, Camel group, Nature Bridge etc.

------
adl1995

        Location: Germany
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Python, C++, Go, Puppet, OpenCV
        Résumé: https://adl1995.github.io/personal/resume.pdf
        GitHub: https://github.com/adl1995
        Email: [please see résumé]
    

A recent CS grad who worked at CERN in computer security and did two Google
Summer of Code projects, in C++ (Boost) and Python (Open Astronomy).

My preference is to work at a startup that aims to solve a challenging
problem, preferably in the automotive, AI, or medical industry.

I love blogging ([https://adl1995.github.io](https://adl1995.github.io)),
open-source software, and automation; I recently published a tool for planning
trip itinerary
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21335366](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21335366)).

------
dpezely
Daniel Pezely — Authorized to work for any employer in US or Canada

Location: Vancouver

Remote: Negotiable, experienced

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: Rust, Python, Cython, JavaScript, Common Lisp, Erlang, C; AWS,
GCP; Ubuntu, Debian Linux, FreeBSD, macOS

Résumé/CV: Linkedin.com/in/dpezely or Pezely.com/daniel

Email: first name at last name dot com

Currently specializing in Rust:

\- Over 2.5 years as primary language, and began with 1.0-stable in mid-2015

\- Rust mixed with Kotlin for native Android app, where Kotlin handles just UI
via RecyclerView, ViewModel, etc. (otherwise, I'm relatively new to mobile
dev; Rust lib originally deployed in web app, and the plan is to use the same
Rust library with Swift for iOS)

Generalist from prior specializations in concurrency, exotic data storage,
dev-ops, Natural Language Processing

Samples:

\- GitHub.com/dpezely/anagram-phrases (using prime number factorization, in
Rust)

\- GitLab.com/dpezely/chat-server (mio as the only networking library, in
Rust)

\- GitHub.com/dpezely/Effective-serde-By-Writing-Less-Rust-Code

------
Aretas77
Looking for opportunities to relocate in the summer for full time positions -
could be backend or embedded programming. Dream locations: Switzerland or
Japan.

    
    
      Location: Kaunas, Lithuania
      Remote: No.
      Willing to relocate: Want to.
      Technologies: Embedded C, Linux Kernel and Linux/Bash, Lua, Go, Docker and Git. 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/aretasp/
      GitHub: https://github.com/aretas77
      Email: aretas.pau@gmail.com
    

Junior Embedded Software engineer with ~1.5 years of experience in debugging
and maintaining Linux hosted wireless embedded systems as well as implementing
new features into embedded devices. Also, in love with Linux and have some
personal projects using Go and some basic front-end. I enjoy working in a team
and usually initiate things - would love to manage someday. Btw, I use Arch.

------
birbcoon
Location: Savannah, Georgia, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
        LANGUAGES: JavaScript, Java, Beginner Python
    
        FRAMEWORKS: ReactJS, ThreeJS, NodeJS
    
        Database: MySQL, MongoDB
    

Résumé/CV: Ask me over email and/or linkedin

Email: russellandy98@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/Birbcoon](https://github.com/Birbcoon)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-r-580124b3/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/andrew-r-580124b3/)

I am an upcoming undergrad student at Valdosta State University graduating May
2020 trying to find something that will challenge me and help mentor me after
I graduate. I don't have too much professional programming experience just a
Co-Op position with packaging corporation of america that was mainly me
building out PCs to be updated and helping convert old VB6 code

------
malikwas

      Location: Waterloo, Ontario, Canada
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably to Toronto area, Bay Area, Seattle area, New York area
      Technologies:
        - Languages: TypeScript, JavaScript, Java, Kotlin, C++, PHP, Python
        - Tools: Node, Express, React, GraphQL, Backbone, Vue, Apache
      Resume: http://wasee.me/resume.pdf
      Email: username at gmail
      GitHub: username
    

\----

I'm a graduating Computer Science student from Brock University / University
of Waterloo looking for a new grad Software Engineering role. I love working
on anything that's ambitious. I have experience working on frontend and
backend at rapidly growing startups and am open to working across the stack.

You can see my resume at
[http://wasee.me/resume.pdf](http://wasee.me/resume.pdf). Feel free to reach
out at username at gmail. Thanks!

------
jdmg718
Location: Bilbao, Spain

Remote: Yes, I'd prefer to relocate

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, Python, Keras, Time Series Predictions, Reactive
Swift

Résumé/CV: Ask via e-mail

Email: javierdemartin@me.com

Website: [https://javierdemart.in](https://javierdemart.in)

Graduating in July, currently working as a freelance iOS developer & some
years of experience in other jobs and side projects. Telecommunications
Engineer, full knowledge of computer networks and Internet Protocol stack. I'm
looking for iOS and/or Machine Learning related jobs.

Can give work references of latest jobs and CV/LinkedIn via email.

Continuously building a bike sharing prediction system for multiple cities
using Machine Learning for Time Series Predictions. Available as a web
([http://neural.bike](http://neural.bike)) or iOS app
([http://app.neural.bike](http://app.neural.bike)).

------
janprill
Location: Hamburg, Germany

Remote: Yes! Would love to give it a try.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Seasoned Software Engineering Manager. Java. JVM. Ruby on Rails.
Vue.

Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/janprill - Full CV on email request

Side hustle: [https://janprill.com](https://janprill.com)

Email: jan.prill@gmail.com

I am an entrepreneurial, competitive software engineering manager and coder.

I take responsibility and take the initiative in the team. Human, respectful
and with the clear conscience of a person who gives his best, I encourage and
maintain the desire to perform.

I can stand back and listen. I consider it important to communicate crystal
clear. I am proud of my demonstrable success in numerous demanding projects.

I have many years of domain knowledge acquired in practice in the field of
Digital Asset Management (DAM) and Product Information Management (PIM),
especially in food retailing.

Especially interested in freelance and contracting work but open for all
opportunities.

------
inertiatic
Location: Europe

Remote: Yes, exclusively but okay with travel. I'm okay with any timezone.

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Most recently extensively used languages/frameworks are Python
(Django), Java (some Spring), and NodeJS. Significant experience with
Solr/Elasticsearch/Lucene. Various flavors of SQL (Postgres, MS and others)
and NoSQL (Redis, aforementioned Solr/ES and others). Queues (Kafka, SQS) and
containers running microservices.

Just to cover some main keywords without listing everything.

Résumé/CV: Email me (see profile), or ask me to contact you.

I've got around 6 years of experience developing mostly web applications. I've
had significant experience working on search systems. I'm only looking for an
opportunity to possibly get back to working on that sort of thing (information
retrieval, natural language processing or even more machine learning related
things that I have some experience in).

Thanks for having a look!

------
lardissone
Location: Argentina

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, Node.js, Express, Javascript, React,
React Native, Redux, Vue, MongoDB, PostgreSQL, Redis, GraphQL, Serverless,
Microservices, Docker, AWS, nginx, RESTful.

Résumé/CV: [https://leandroardissone.com/](https://leandroardissone.com/)

Email: leandro@ardissone.com

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone](https://linkedin.com/in/lardissone)

I’m a full stack developer who has worked professionally for around 18 years.
I've been working remotely for 10 years for clients in the US. I have been
doing back-end and front-end development of web apps, also on hybrid mobile
apps but more recently I’ve been working with serverless infrastructures in
the search of better performant and scalable applications. I am passionate
about new technologies and I am a quick learner.

------
rheffern
Location: Boulder / Denver, CO

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Yes, USA

Technologies: AR/VR, Vuforia, GraphQL, MySQL, C++ , Matlab, Mathematica,
Python, Java, LateX, Atmega micro-controllers, Solidworks, Labview, NI Circuit
Design Suite, PTC Vuforia, Lathes, Mills, MIG/TIG welding, Pneumatic Tools,
Micro Soldering, Nano-Optics, Spanish, Italian

Résumé/CV: [http://heffern.net/rob/](http://heffern.net/rob/)

Email: robert.heffern (at) gmail

MS in Bioengineering at the University of Colorado AMC with an emphasis on
super-resolution nano-bio-optics. With my background in engineering and
experience developing novel tools and designs, I am excited to help you
develop bleeding edge products that improve lives. My 10+ years of experience
in bioengineering, applied physics, and research makes me a good fit for your
company, and I look forward to discussing the future with you.

------
8bitstudio
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET [Core] (C#, F#); ASP.NET; JVM (Clojure, Java, Scala);
Python; AngularJS; Vue.js; React; iOS (Swift); AWS (wide range of services);
databases: Microsoft SQL Server, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Datomic, Couchbase,
Redis, Event Store

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: hello[at]8bitstudio[dot]dev

We are a three-person full-stack highly professional development team with
extensive experience in online advertising and fintech. We can consult on
architectural problems, work as a discrete unit or a part of another team on
implementing the solution.

Describe us your task, project or idea and we will provide a timely response
with estimates and a plan. We offer very flexible rates and will help you with
suggestions on how to best optimize the development effort.

For contact details and other information please visit:
[https://www.8bitstudio.dev/](https://www.8bitstudio.dev/)

------
tuckpuck
Location: Boulder, Colorado

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6, SASS/CSS, React, Gatsby, jQuery, User
Interfaces, Git/GitHub, Web Application Development, Developer Tools, Agile
Methodology, Node.js, Express.js, WordPress, and more.

Résumé/CV: Available on request.

Email: tuckertriggs(at)gmail.com

Website: [https://tuckertriggs.com](https://tuckertriggs.com)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs](https://linkedin.com/in/tuckertriggs)

Github: [https://github.com/tuckpuck](https://github.com/tuckpuck)

Full-stack developer (front-end focused) specializing in using Javascript,
React, and various other tools to build modern websites and web applications.
I have a versatile skillset and strong communication skills. Looking for
contract work or full-time employment.

------
Tanaya
Location: Washington, DC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, R, SQL, Hadoop, Supervised and Unsupervised Algorithms

Email: Kavathekar.tanaya@gmail.com

Resume: [https://www.slideshare.net/tanayakavathekar/tanaya-
jan-17-re...](https://www.slideshare.net/tanayakavathekar/tanaya-
jan-17-resume)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanayakavathekar/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanayakavathekar/)

I am a data scientist with +3 years of experience solving various interesting
business problems for Fortune 500 companies across Retail, CPG, and Technology
verticals. I thrive on building scalable solutions using big data and machine
learning algorithms. I have worked on several descriptive and predictive
analytical projects such as demand forecasting, demand transfer, and forecast
deviation analysis.

------
robbrown451
Role: Software Developer, Product manager, Designer

Location: San Francisco / Peninsula

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Sorry no

Technologies: Javascript, HTML/Css, Node.js, C/C++, Java

Portfolio: [https://pianop.ly/portfolio/](https://pianop.ly/portfolio/)

Email: rjbrown@gmail.com

Specialties: designing/building innovative user interfaces, highly dynamic web
apps, graphics/image processing, web video, 3d graphics, color theory, music
apps, Web Audio API, css, web framework/library design, web-based coding
environments, educational software, YouTube API, html video, Google Maps API

Although my portfolio page is still a bit incomplete (actively working on
it!), the videos on it can provide the best insight into my skills. My
educational background is industrial design, and while I have been coding for
over 30 years, I am always best in roles where design, creativity and
innovation are key.

------
rishiraj8824
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Anywhere in US)

Technologies: JavaScript/TypeScript(React/React Native/Electron/Redux,
Node.js, Express, Jest), Python, Docker GraphQL, MongoDB, Circle CI/CD, AWS,
GCP, redis

Resume/CV:
[http://rishiraj.co/assets/Resume.pdf](http://rishiraj.co/assets/Resume.pdf)

Linkedin -
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajrishime/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rajrishime/)

Email: rishiraj824@gmail.com, rr3575@nyu.edu

Profile - Full Stack Javascript and Python Developer; Currently - Research
Assistant in NYU TANDON; Past - Google Summer of Code 17 Intern, GDG, 3 years
in React/Redux/NodeJS, 1 Year SDE in [https://kubric.io](https://kubric.io)
(SF/Bengaluru based).

Mostly Looking for Summer Internships from May

------
tbojanin
Location: Columbus, looking to move to any of the following (in order of
preference) LA, SF, NYC, Chicago. (I have EU Citizenship as well so that is
also an option)

Remote: Yes, open to remote work as I have previously worked remotely.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, Python, Java, Go, Message Queues, Kafka. Interests:
Backend, iOS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dZCeQNeuou9-cU3s4aZl7jMGBI1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1dZCeQNeuou9-cU3s4aZl7jMGBI1os0MG/view?usp=sharing)

Email: tbojanin@gmail.com

Looking to relocate to any of the cities listed above! One year full time post
grad experience working as a backend software engineer in Java. Currently
rewriting the application in Go. I have a couple apps on the app store listed
on my resume and previous work experience as an iOS engineer so I'm open to an
iOS role as well!

------
rikiblu
Location: London, UK

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

    
    
      Languages: Java, Python, R, Some PHP and C++
    
      Data Science: Scikit-learn, Pandas, Tensorflow
    
      Data Engineering: SQL, Cassandra NoSQL, AWS DynamoDB, SPARQL
      
      Other: Docker, Apache Kafka, AWS, Flask, Spring Boot, Git, CI/CD
    

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yckXdr6QTiFvwvKAiJjAIlJXu75...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1yckXdr6QTiFvwvKAiJjAIlJXu75TqryA/view?usp=sharing)

Email: ricardo.ms.soares@hotmail.com

I’m looking for a permanent position about anywhere, as a Machine Learning
Engineer. I have a MSc in AI, and I've been working for the last year as a
Machine Learning Engineer in a fintech startup, not only working in Data
Science but also in Data Engineering, Dev Ops, Software Development.

Don't hesitate to contact me!

------
atomashpolskiy
Location: Remote (UTC+3)

Willing to relocate: Not now

Technologies: Java, Rust, P2P

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tomashpolsky/)

Github: [https://github.com/atomashpolskiy](https://github.com/atomashpolskiy)

Email: nordmann89 at google mail

I am a backend/systems developer with a strong affinity for data processing
and storage, messaging, distributed and decentralized systems.

I have a successful track record of leading and delivering complex projects at
well-known financial institutions and software product companies.

I would love to join a small focused team of experts, especially in the area
of systems development.

Additionally, I am the author of:

\- a popular BitTorrent library (Java),

\- a face detection library (Rust),

\- an application for EEG research, developed for a French medical research
institution (Java),

and a leading contributor to several other OSS projects.

------
erikdared
Location: Cleveland, OH, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kotlin, Java, Ruby, Python, JavaScript, Docker, Ansible, CI/CD,
Git, Gradle, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, MongoDB, AWS (EC2, Lambda, API Gateway,
Elastic Beanstalk, IAM, Cognito), Spring Boot, Ruby on Rails, Serverless

Résumé/CV: [https://erikthered.me/resume/](https://erikthered.me/resume/)

Email: erik.david.nelson@gmail.com

10+ years experienced engineer with past experience in building web apps and
REST APIs on the JVM. In my current role I'm working with some Ruby on Rails
apps and Serverless apps with Ruby running on AWS Lambda, in addition to some
DevOps responsibilities.

I'm open to both backend and DevOps roles (I recently read The DevOps Handbook
and it was awesome). I'd be game to do fullstack as well, but I'm a little
rusty on frontend outside of some light React work.

------
alexh1
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Backend/infrastructure/little bit of frontend - Javascript
(Node.js), Go (Golang), Terraform, AWS, PostgreSQL, Docker, Cosmos-SDK,
Ethereum

GitHub: [https://github.com/alexbharley](https://github.com/alexbharley)

Email: alexbruceharley@gmail.com

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ur5vBby8ae2HV0SUJ6QbWM0p8-i...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1ur5vBby8ae2HV0SUJ6QbWM0p8-iK5zub/view?usp=sharing)

Backend/infrastructure developer with three years of professional experience.
Confident with all things in those realms and have even delved into frontend
React work in the last couple of months, so would consider myself a junior on
that side of things.

------
MarcelOlsz
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: Frontend: react/redux/redux-
saga/vue/vue-x/graphql/webpack/typescript.

Backend: nodejs/express/sequelize/knex/typescript/postgres.

Résumé/CV: [https://olsz.me/docs/updated-
resume.pdf](https://olsz.me/docs/updated-resume.pdf)

Email: hi@olsz.me

Site: [https://olsz.me](https://olsz.me)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/molsz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/molsz/)

About: I've worked primarily with early stage startups in the finance sector,
worked for a few YC startups as well. I absolutely love building & designing
product at every stage. I've launched a few of my own SaaS projects as well!

Looking for frontend, backend, design, or a combination of either.

------
tj0
Hi there!

I'm a software engineer looking for appsec and/or pentesting opportunities. I
wear many hats in my current role including maintaining a legacy full stack
Linux/PHP/nginx/MSSQL codebase, aiding in incident response, and forcing a
20-year legacy development lifecycle into the 21st century.

I'm ready new opportunities. My CV contains much more information (please go
view it), but the highlights are below:

\---

    
    
      Location: Vancouver, Washington, USA
      Remote: Yes (100% preferable)
      Willing to relocate: Depends, but don't count on it.
      Technologies: Bash, Python, PHP, SQL, JavaScript, jQuery, Angular, Laravel, nginx, Windows, Linux, Mac, Azure, Gitlab,   phpstan, exakat, Nessus, nmap, BurpSuite, Docker, MySQL, Postgres, postfix, haproxy
      Resume: https://www.thomasjost.com/cv/
      Email: tjost@protonmail.com

------
alpha_squared
Location: Seattle, WA, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go(lang), Python, AWS (certified), Google Cloud Platform
(certified), Kubernetes, Docker

Resume: [https://bit.ly/2PDnKdW](https://bit.ly/2PDnKdW)

Email: hn@armaneous.com

\----

Developer with over 10 years of experience seeking a role in SRE (as defined
by Google). Most of my experience is in full-stack web dev and somehow wound
up in cloud deployment and security. I'm a Techstars alumni and have early
stage startup experience, including being acquired by a large tech company.
Co-inventor on a patent-pending approach to cloud security and my last project
was authoring a graph query language. Then I took a sabbatical (since April
2019) and just now starting to look for my next opportunity.

Career growth, industry & impact, team/org culture are all very important to
me and I will be asking about them in conversations.

------
Evgeniuz

      Location: Ukraine
      Remote: yes, preferred
      Willing to relocate: no, but depends on company;
      Technologies: Go, JavaScript/TypeScript, Python, NodeJS, React, Django, PostgreSQL, MongoDB, Docker, Kubernetes
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kW28ngKjg4HIA48wyyj94x6kYP-SWsRl/view
      Email: evgeniyfilatov@gmail.com
    

Kind of feeling I'm hitting the ceiling working locally (doesn't feel like I'm
doing impact, as local companies don't really have interesting problems to
solve), but not really willing to relocate right now. Looking for a place that
is technically challenging as I would like to improve my skills and learn
something new. And one that follows good development practices (CI/CD, testing
- passes Joel's test in a nutshell).

------
en3r0
Location: Mansfield, Ohio

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: SEO, Remote Team Management, ROI Focused Digital Strategy,
Technical SEO Analysis, Content Creation and Outreach, Thorough Keyword
Research, Google Analytics and Adwords, Front-End Web Development

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmontgomery/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dustinmontgomery/)

Email: montgomery.dustin [AT] gmail {DOT} com

I take SEO and organic growth seriously. I have over six years of experience
working in SEO specific roles. I am able to continue organic growth for
clients who already have thousands of pages, some increasing over 100%. I also
take clients from nothing to ~10,000 pageviews in six months time. This is
done with a combination of Ahrefs, spreadsheets, and a well planned content
strategy - three of my favorite things.

------
jdswain
Location: New Zealand (timezone quite good for most of US)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: iOS, Android, Swift, Objective-C, Kotlin, Java, C++, Embedded

Résumé/CV: Available on request

Email: Jason@1av.com

I've been living in UK for a long time and working on some very large
projects, mostly at architecture level. Now I live in a small town and am
looking for remote work. I have a lot of experience with iOS development, and
a bit with Android. I've been working with Objective-C since 1991 on NeXT
computers. Lately I've been doing contract app development but would like to
work on larger and more challenging projects. I've also been doing some more
diverse work lately, including a complete system including embedded
development, LoRa radios, and a Web management console running on Raspberry-
Pi. I've also built a lot of audio apps and know streaming technologies well.

------
speeder

      Location: Valinhos/Campinas, São Paulo, Brazil
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies:
        * C, C++, C#, Obj-C, Lua, Java, Html, PHP-GTK
        * SDL, Allegro, iOS, Android, OSX, Linux
    
      Résumé/CV: http://coderofworlds.com/short-resume/
    
      Email: mauricio.gomes at coderofworlds.com
    

My favourite thing to do, is code for games, but I can code anything else that
requires research or high performance, I haven't done much work with networked
code at all, "front-tend" or "back-end" or "full-stack" doesn't apply to me, I
mostly done desktop, mobile and some 'embedded' applications.

I also have a game-design degree, that in my country requires knowing design
in general too (for example the generals of how to design furniture)

------
griprir
I'm an undergraduate student with 1 year of full-time back-end software
engineer experience, looking primarily for an spring/summer/any other
internship. Also I'm ready to consider any other options.

    
    
      Location: Minsk, Belarus
      Remote: Available
      Willing to relocate: No, except a 3-6 month internship.     
      Technologies:
       Java/Spring (Spring Boot, Web, Security, Data, Cloud, Actuator, Integration),
       Containers(docker, docker-compose) & VM's (ec2)
       Databases(mysql, msSql(t-sql), postgresql, mongodb)
       AWS(S3,EC2)
       prometheus, grafana
       linux, unix, vim, nginx
       Python(numpy, scipy, pandas, boto3(AWS))
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/10purXIohMXvGl2RMPvvksiP2gSXdAaQ8/view?usp=sharing
      Email: (in cv)

------
astangl
Location: St. Louis, MO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but open to occasional travel

Technologies: Scala, Java, JavaScript, Akka, Spark, machine learning, AWS, S3,
SWF, EC2, Docker, Kubernetes, React, Jenkins, Kafka, PostgreSQL, Clojure, C++,
DevOps, microservices

Résumé/CV: [https://alex-stangl-resume.netlify.com](https://alex-stangl-
resume.netlify.com)

Email: alex.stangl@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexstangl)

GitHub: [https://github.com/astangl](https://github.com/astangl)

I'm a senior software engineer, experienced in a variety of languages and
technology stacks. I'm looking for interesting and rewarding work, especially
using modern functional programming languages such as Scala. I have experience
in developing web applications using various UI stacks, but prefer backend
development. I have experience as team lead, technical lead, and mentor. I am
especially interested in automation, striving to make life easier for both
developers and end-users.

Coworkers and friends look to me for programming advice and assistance in
solving complex problems. I relish challenging projects. I strive to write
exceptionally clean code, along with suites of thorough unit and integration
tests. I am pragmatic, and bear performance in mind, however. Multiple times
I've profiled and analyzed code and design, and identified opportunities to
speed up and/or reduce footprint by a factor of 1000x or more.

I enjoy working on interesting and challenging problems, especially science-
related ones, and on systems that impact large numbers of people. Contributing
to open source projects would be a huge plus. I have experience working
remotely, and with my background and abilities, I will be an asset to your
team.

------
mosseater

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: YES PLEASE!
      Willing to relocate: No, but willing to fly.
      Technologies: Python (Preferred), Javascript, Java, React, Django/Flask, SQL, MongoDB, AWS everything, Kafka, all Big Data Stack Stuff, Kubernetes/Docker, CI/CD
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1XU7vosdiOOwU1hqvZZNLx9z1HYdwCTMi/view
      Email: dylan.ketterer+hn@gmail.com
    

Just an all around Full Stack Dev, that specializes in back end systems. I've
done a lot of work supporting Data Scientists in Big Data environments, as
well as writing my own campaigns and such for digital marketing purposes. My
breadth of knowledge is large, but I'm trying to build up that peak and
specialize in something deep and challenging.

------
m-rost
Location: Denmark

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, very much.

Resume/CV: Master of Science in Software Development. Knowledge of and
experience with crypto currency. Working with C#, Java, Python, React, hosting
and sysadmin experience. CV and/or research with crypto currency will be
provided upon request.

Email: mrostgaard@protonmail.com

\---

Hello HN

I'm a software developer from Denmark. I've had experience with multiple
startups and have taken a lot of responsibilities regarding the code and the
companies.

I would be very open to relocate for the right job. I really enjoy programming
and it's also my hobby. I'm, however, also rather extroverted and would love
to not sit in front of the computer 24/7, for this reason

Positions i would be interested in: \- Frontend Developer \- Fullstack
developer \- Project management \- Sales and development hybrid \- Blockchain
research / developer

I hope to hear from you.

------
dgsan

      Location:
        Tucson, AZ   
    
      Remote:
        Yes, at least until spring 2021   
    
      Willing to relocate:
        Potentially, but not until spring 2021   
    
      Technologies:
        Ruby/Rails, PostgreSQL, MySQL/Maria, Redis, Node.js/ES6,  
        React, HTML, CSS (+SASS/LESS), Google Cloud (Kubernetes Engine),
        Kubernetes, Docker, Git, Linux, and less recently Backbone.js,
        Python/Django, PHP, Java.   
    
      Résumé/CV:
        Please ask, I dislike publicly linking my personal info.    
    
      Email:
        hire@dgsans.land
    

Full stack developer/engineer with a CS degree and around a ten years of
experience mostly in services (revenue generating & internal) and e-commerce
in both startup and institutional environments. Always up to learn new things.

------
karlkatzke
I’m an operations engineer with experience in the cloud in AWS and on-prem. I
have experience with compliance work like SOC, SOX, TAC, HIPAA and PCI. Most
of my roles have been building and maintaining core platform and network
services, especially for online and offline data processing. I’m looking for a
role that will let me gain container orchestration experience.

Location: Austin, TX, USA

Remote: Yes, 5 years+ experience working remote or distributed

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Cloud & Hybrid Cloud Infrastructure stack ...
Linux(Ubuntu/Centos/Rhel) AWS, Terraform, Python, Bash, networking, DNS

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UstuBLAlq2VCNXVukf5jYTnc...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1UstuBLAlq2VCNXVukf5jYTnctCnqZMTrlFUnstGLf-I)

Email: katzke@gmail.com

------
xTWOz
We are a small distributed development team, looking for mid-sized projects,
solving complex business problems.

Location: Belgium, Hungary, Bulgaria

Remote: only

Willing to relocate: no, but we can travel for meetings (ideally in Europe)

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PHP, Elixir, JavaScript, Ember.js, React.js,
Angular.js, Vue.js

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: hello@weareevermore.com

\---

Our experience is primarily with international non profit organisations, where
we have helped them transform their brand or build custom
intranet/collaboration platforms to ease their daily routine. Our ethos as a
team is to never cut corners and always make the extra mile, something which
we believe differs us from many companies on the market. You can definitely
rely on a positive vibe working with us.
[https://weareevermore.com/](https://weareevermore.com/)

------
Sanjay_143
Hello Everyone,

This is Sanjay and I am an expert level developer with 5+ years of experience
mostly in SASS and web app development. I have good eye for clean and artful
design, I have also superior UI skills and be able to translate high-level
requirements into interaction flows and artifacts and transform them into
beautiful, intuitive, and functional user interfaces.

    
    
      Location: Ahmedabad, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: React, Redux, Angular, Node, Javascript, 
      Typescript, CSS, HTML, jquery, UI/UX, d3, Wordpress, 
       Shopify
      Github: https://github.com/makasanas
      LinkedIn:https://www.linkedin.com/in/sanjay-makasana-freelancer-2aa64b49/
      Email:makasanas@yahoo.in or sm104030@gmail.com

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I develop Android apps for phones and tablets. I have published apps in the
Google Play store. I have full life cycle software development experience,
including: product concept development, product design, project planning,
research and development, algorithm development, programming, testing,
debugging, publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
RosanaAnaDana
Location: Remote/ Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data science, Machine learning

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/38mWnvq](https://bit.ly/38mWnvq)

Email: aron.a.boettcher@gmail.com

\-----

I work extensively in the development of technologies the world of machine
learning/ computer vision for remotely sensed technologies, and applying
derived insights.

I work principally on issues related to water use, prediction of irrigation/
irrigability, urban forestry, and disease monitoring (typically from remotely
sensed data). I'm extremely comfortable with most forms of remotely sensed
data and have built several pipelines to take remotely sensed data and turn it
into a deliverable product for clients.

Roles/opportunities I would be interested in:

\- Technical co-founder opportunities \- Technical expert/ Technical
leadership

------
cyanic

      Location: Europe (mostly)
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity
      Technologies: Go, Python, C, JavaScript, Linux, Bash, SQL, HTML, CSS, React, Docker, and more
      Résumé/CV: Upon request
      Email: hired+hn at cyanic dot gr
    

\-----

Principal software architect and engineer with a T-shaped personality, complex
problem-solving skills and more than 7 years of professional experience across
the whole stack. I'm a startup co-founder and project leader who built highly
profitable products from scratch. My coding is well thought-out and
intentional. I'm looking for a chance to solve significant and challenging
engineering problems and an opportunity to contribute to every aspect of
product development.

------
fgrezes
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AI/ML (Python, Tensorflow+Keras, PyTorch, CUDA) Research tools
(Jupyter, LaTeX) Distributed Computing (Oracle Grid Engine, Hadoop)

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/grezesf/Resume/blob/master/Resume_GREZES_...](https://github.com/grezesf/Resume/blob/master/Resume_GREZES_Felix.pdf)

Email: grezesf@gmail.com

About me: I'm a Machine Learning Engineer and Research Scientist looking for
post-doc jobs in AI/ML/NLP. I've worked on difficult problems for large
companies (Apple, AT&T). PhD interests: Neural networks Architectures
(Adversarial, Binary, Deep and LSTM, Reservoirs, Recurrent, Random), Speech
and Prosody Processing, Source Separation & Noise Reduction

------
devbug
Hi!

I really enjoy working on things that operate at scale (in users or data) or
provide a lot of leverage for my teammates. I'm open to a lot of roles. Most
recently I was the sole data engineer for several million MAU video game.

(I'm currently a Physics student, which means I can only commit ~30hrs/wk.)

    
    
        Location: Vancouver, Canada
        Remote: Yes (done it before), or On-Site
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies:
          C/C++, Python/Ruby, Erlang/Elixir, Java, and HTML/CSS/JavaScript
          MySQL/PostgreSQL, Redis, BigQuery, BigTable, ElasticSearch, RabbitMQ
          Win32/Linux/BSD, AWS/GCP, Docker/Kubernetes
        Résumé/CV: https://mtwilliams.io/#cv
        Email: me@mtwilliams.io

------
chuck8088
Location: Philadelphia, PA, USA

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Sorry, not at this time

Technologies: PHP, Python, Javascript, Laravel, Django, Angular

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AzU5VYBQHJB1KLhirGE0bqa0GN5...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1AzU5VYBQHJB1KLhirGE0bqa0GN54Kgq8/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/charles-
wolfe-8b86b331/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/charles-wolfe-8b86b331/)

Email: c@cwolfe.dev

\------

I'm looking for a Senior or Lead role at a small to medium sized company. I
have worn a lot of hats, as such, I have experience with both backend and
front end (full stack) and dev ops, as well as experience leading teams of
direct reports and contractors.

------
shaggyfrog
SEEKING WORK | Vancouver, BC, Canada | Remote OK

Willing to Relocate: No

Technologies: Everything. Last 3-4 years: Python (Django), Kotlin, Java
(Spring), JavaScript. Also last 11 years: iOS/OSX (C/C++/Objective-C), Bash,
Perl. MSc in AI (heuristic search).

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk](https://www.linkedin.com/in/thomashauk)

Stack Overflow: [https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-
frog](https://stackoverflow.com/users/161161/shaggy-frog)

Résumé/CV: See LinkedIn and/or request via e-mail

Email: thauk@ualberta.net

First Computer: Atari 800 (Logo and BASIC)

Cake: YES

Copy & Paste Messages: no thank you

I'm a proud generalist. I add value. I care about my work. I get stuff done. I
deliver. Send me an e-mail!

------
nlstitch
Location: Groningen, The Netherlands

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:nope

Technologies: Java, Robotics, Android, Home Automation, Embedded Software,
Entrepreneurship

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/2PG9mSg](https://bit.ly/2PG9mSg)

Email: marijn /@/ twingate.nl

In the past my work has;

\- Contributed in building full eCommerce landscapes with CRM, PIM and CDN

\- Enhanced the shopping experience for those that shop for Books, Clothes and
Furniture online.

\- Helped the elderly stay at home longer using smart home automation.

\- Kept coolers and heaters working in hospitals.

\- Kept vehicle tracking systems on track.

\- Helped recreational sailors discover new cool Point of Interests.

\- Made businesses more aware about app security.

\- Inspired kids to work with technology.

\- Formed a community

\- Helped to build fighting robots!

Looking for Startups/Initiatives/Projects that are seeking
pioneers/cofounders. Extremely hungry for something truely challenging.

------
dtw0617
Location: Detroit, MI seeking relo to Baltimore, MD (family)

Remote: sure!

Willing to relocate: must relo to Baltimore, MD

Technologies: PHP, MySQL, JS, C#, .NET, smattering of others

Resume/CV:
[https://jamison.bryant.ai/pages/resume](https://jamison.bryant.ai/pages/resume)

Email: jamison [at] bryant [dot] ai

FinTech DevOps engineer seeking to change industries and companies. Need to
relocate to Baltimore, MD for family reasons, current company doesn't support
full-time remote for my position. Looking for full-stack role with emphasis on
backend. Passionate about "fighting for the user" and "solving cool problems"
(e.g. just designing dashboards would not be my thing). See my website for
code samples, resume, more about me, etc. Thanks!

------
ccajas
Location: Chicago, IL USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends on location

Technologies:

(professional) JavaScript, Ruby on Rails, PHP, C#, MonoGame, MySQL,
PostgreSQL, MongoDB, WebGL, Three.js, CSS, SASS, HTML

(amateur) C, C++, Ethereum, Embedded, Node.js, React, Vue

Resume/CV: Available upon request

Email: chris.cajas.m -at- gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/ccajas](https://github.com/ccajas)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas](https://linkedin.com/in/chriscajas)

Mostly a web developer with a few years of remote work experience. Also
willing to return working on-site and full-time. Aside from delivering many
websites and web applications over the years, I have also professionally
contributed on two indie games that were launched on Steam.

------
eagerNewb
Location: Sofia, Bulgaria

Remote: Yes, have 3 years experience working remotely

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Mysql, Laravel, javascript, HTML, CSS, ExpressJs, NodeJs,
Linux, Git, Bitbucket, Jira, Trello, Open Project

I'm a full-stack developer primarily focused on backend. I'm searching for a
full-time opportunity to learn and grow as a developer. I seek to advance my
skills in one of the following technologies - Go, javascript,NodeJs.

I have 4 years of professional experience.

I'm open to all opportunities and suggestions where I can learn and further my
skills as a software engineer.

Email: kk DOT manoilov AT gmail DOT com

Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OibbCt-e5E9WjlqavkSl3tSrOC...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1OibbCt-e5E9WjlqavkSl3tSrOCo3FbUC)

------
benzesandbetter
\------

Software engineer focused in the Python/Django ecosystem. I've designed,
maintained, and supported mission-critical applications and services for
clients including Cisco, Eli Lilly, NIH, Stanford School of Medicine, as well
as several startups and federal agencies.

\------

    
    
      Location: California / Amsterdam (US Citizen)
      Remote: Yes (100%)
      Willing to relocate: No thanks
      Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, AWS, Postgres, SQLAlchemy, Plone, JS, Linux, MongoDB, Cassandra, Spark, Jupyter, R
      Email: HN2020@davidsiedband.com
    

[http://davidsiedband.com](http://davidsiedband.com)

[https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020](https://tinyurl.com/siebo-cv2020)

------
TiagoDuarte
Location: Portugal, Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React, HTML, CSS, JavaScript (ES6+), Styled Components, Emotion,
PostCSS, Next.js, Gatsby.js, Redux, MobX,GraphQL, Bootstrap, Figma, Sketch,
Node.js

Résumé:
[https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf](https://tiagoduarte.com/static/resume.pdf)

Email: hello@tiagoduarte.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/HelloTiago](https://github.com/HelloTiago)

I'm a seasoned front-end developer with extensive experienced working with
both designers and backend developers to implement modern and performant User
Interfaces. I enjoy working in a fast paced environment and preferably in
small teams, but I don't shy away from being part for a large team.

------
muffa
Location: Orange County

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Docker, flask, some machine learning

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/hugo-
sjöberg-56a31743](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hugo-sjöberg-56a31743)

Email: hugo.sjoberg88@gmail.com

Short about me, I will move to Los Angeles in 8 days, my wife just got a
transferred and I joined :D I will apply for a work permit as soon as I arrive
so I will latest be available at the end of March.

I am an energetic developer from Sweden who has mostly been working in
automotive with different things, started off with machine-learning then moved
on to build internal tooling and infrastructure all in python.

Drop me an email or add me as a contact on LinkedIn if my profile sounds
interesting or if you just want to chat.

Have a great day!

------
eugene_g
My experience over the last 13 years is mostly as independent remote worker,
but I enjoy being a part of a team, because I like building huge and complex
systems. Currently I'm interested in working on the backend and looking for
remote position. Preferably with F#, although I'm open for another languages
and stacks (C#, OCaml, Rust, Haskell, Elixir, Go, Swift, Kotlin - you name
it). Relocation is possible, but company should be remote-friendly.

    
    
      Location: Novosibirsk, Russia
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: negotiable
      Technologies: F#, C#, Postgres, GraphQL
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/eugenegrebeniuk/
      Email: eugene.s.grebeniuk@gmail.com

------
azdv
Remote: Yes !

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

* Crypto/Blockchain - building Crypto infrastructure (multiple Blockchains), customized libraries and APIs, as well as front-end (MetaMask) solutions - Highly motivated to continue working with this.

* NodeJS/Meteor/SailsJS

* Serverless (going heavy on that one)

* Cloud technologies (AWS/Azure/GCP) - a lot of Terraform work as of late

* Wordpress/CodeIgniter/Yii/Drupal (Components, Hacks, Themes) - less motivated, unless truly cutting edge (or WP VIP projects)

* CI & Unit testing - Jenkins, Mocha & Karma for JS, Toast for PHP, as well as Selenium

* Django (general Python too) - to a lesser extent

Resume: Upon request

Email: dev (at) azdv.co

Looking for Challenging projects. Most recently worked extensively with
Serverless & AWS APIs, building cloud-related prototypes, before that worked
as an AngularJS specialist

------
xinruima
Location: Seattle WA

    
    
      Remote: Open
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: React, JavaScript, Angular, HTML/CSS, AWS, Java
    
      Résumé/CV: https://maxinrui.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/03/Xinrui_Ma_Resume_703-581-7361.pdf
    
      Email: fullstackguy@gmail.com
    

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xinruima/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xinruima/)

Looking for SDE positions, I am Expedia SDE II. Any help appreciated,
Comfortable with Front End, but willing to do backend as well.

My personal website: [https://maxinrui.com](https://maxinrui.com)

I have 6 years full time SDE experiences.

------
pixelsnob
Location: Southern California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly, if it's within California, or Costa Rica

Technologies: HTML5, CSS, modern JavaScript, component-based development using
React+Redux, backbone.js, and other frameworks, as well as "plain JS" using
build tools like webpack+babel, grunt, gulp, npm, etc. Back-end experience
using node.js, express, mongodb, etc. Good eye for design, lots of experience
implementing responsive layouts and single-page apps. Some experience in
Typescript, past experience as a PHP (LAMP) engineer. Ad-tech experience,
experience working on remote teams. Fluent in English and Spanish.

Résumé/CV: [https://pixelsnob.com/](https://pixelsnob.com/)

Email: pixelsnob@gmail.com

------
doublenegroni
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, occasional travel OK

Technologies:

Specialties: Product Ideation and Development, Leadership, Product-Market Fit,
Pricing Strategy, Forecasting, Competitive Analysis, Product Analytics,
Customer Success, Sales and Marketing Strategy, Lean Business Practices.

Technical: Cloud Architecture, InfoSec, Containers, Microservices,
SaaS/PaaS/IaaS, Agile Software Development, APIs, IT Management, Social Media
Automation, Marketing Automation, CAD/CAM.

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: amzn-man {@} outlook {.} com

Seasoned founder/entrepreneur with 15 years experience over 2 ventures.
Looking for a technical product management role where I can use my business
savvy and broad technical knowledge to be a part of a team delivering
innovative new products and services.

------
supervandd
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Java, C, Python, Linux, Git, Raspberry Pi

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OhFYeNRRlhWo9fy-
RkftSFmr19t...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OhFYeNRRlhWo9fy-
RkftSFmr19tjPw6n/view?usp=sharing)

Website: [https://licody.github.io/](https://licody.github.io/)

Email: licody2000@gmail.com

I'm currently a 2nd Year/Sophomore Computer Engineering Student at The
University of British Columbia. Looking for a summer internship software dev
or testing role. My background is mainly in robotics(C++), microcontrollers
and android apps, but am willing and eager to learn new technologies

------
r0b05
I am a full stack developer generalist with entrepreneurial attitude and
excellent communication skills. I am most comfortable with .NET and Angular. I
am busy adding AI and Machine Learning with Python to my skill-set. If you are
looking for someone who is capable of handling any component of the software
stack, I'm your guy.

    
    
      Location: South Africa
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, very much
      Technologies: C#(proficient), Angular(proficient), Java(competent), React(upskilling), Javascript(proficient), TypeScript, HTML, CSS, Python, Node, SQL, Cloud
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/open?id=158tUZL8n1RAYxB10k-OkKD_knmcQeJOu
      Email: rovashan@gmail.com

------
f6v
Location: Gent, Belgium.

Looking for remote part-time work.

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: R, AWS, Ruby, SQL, Python to a lesser degree. Interested in data
analysis work.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorfilippov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorfilippov/)

Email: i.am.filippov@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorfilippov/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/igorfilippov/)

I have more than 8 years of experience in building software for various
platforms. Most recently I've been leading teams at a tech start-up in Berlin.
At the moment I study Bioinformatics. Interested in part-time remote work
related to data analysis, data engineering.

------
lmm
Location: Tokyo, Japan

Remote: Comfortable with onsite. Open to remote, but would need a Japanese
corporate entity able to meet visa requirements (or provide an adequately
long-term contract in the case of a contract role), or support for relocation.

Willing to relocate: Yes. UK and EU citizen.

Technologies: Scala, from Akka/Play to Cats/FS2 and everything in between;
Typescript, Python, and many other languages. Spark, Kafka, Cassandra, Redis,
and plenty of traditional SQL as well; comfortable with AWS, Docker,
Terraform, Puppet, and also with traditional system administration. Big
believer in monitoring/instrumentation/profiling e.g. New Relic, AppDynamics,
OverOps. Always open to learning but would like to focus on strongly typed
functional languages - if not Scala then Haskell, Rust, OCaml, F# or the like.

CV: Will email on request

Email: md401@srcf.ucam.org

Github: [https://github.com/m50d](https://github.com/m50d)

Senior developer with 10 years' professional Scala experience; contributor to
Shapeless and ScalaZ. Worked on "big data" systems for the majority of my
career - working with Hadoop since 2011, Spark since 2013 (before 1.0), Kafka
since 2014, and using event sourcing techniques and async/event-driven
programming even before that. Big believer in customer focus and Agile - I'm
experienced in advanced functional techniques like free monads, "final
tagless" style, recursion schemes, and iteratees, but believe they must be
balanced by a ruthless emphasis on delivering tangible business value.
Comfortable with full-stack responsibility, and effective in companies ranging
from Fortune 500 to being the second UK employee of a 70-person startup.
Everywhere I've worked I've shortened feedback loops by communicating more
closely with business representatives, automating testing and deployment
processes, and improving monitoring. Believe that sharing experience through
mentoring, pair programming, code reviews and so on should be top priority in
all but the most extreme business situations.

------
kewpiedoll99

      Location: northern New Jersey, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Java, Python, REST, Dropwizard or Spring Boot, 
                    MySQL, Hibernate, Jenkins, Rundeck, git, Docker
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/38t7aE8
      Email: please see resume
    

Looking for a long-term senior-level backend technical role. I'm a generalist
with lots of different technologies including 15+ years of Java, a recent
python/Docker project, a couple years of Scala. I like wearing lots of hats.
I'm currently working my way through the gawk manual in service of a side
noodle sorting images by date created.

Ready to act immediately if we are a good fit.

------
scarfacedeb
Location: Saint Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes, Netherlands or Czech Republic

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix, JavaScript, Elm, PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch

Résumé/CV:
[https://scarfacedeb.me/docs/resume.pdf](https://scarfacedeb.me/docs/resume.pdf)

Email: scarfacedeb@gmail.com

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scarfacedeb/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scarfacedeb/)

I have over 6 years of commercial experience with Ruby, JavaScript, and
Elixir. Throughout the course of my career, I developed multiple diverse
projects, such as fintech payment service, hardware monitoring web panel,
e-commerce websites, and various catalogs.

------
flyingdog

      Location: Denver, CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, C#, MySQL, Laravel, CodeIgniter, Vue, ExtJS, API's, PhantomJS, WordPress, Git
      Résumé/CV: http://kobatechnologies.com/Konrad-Baron-Resume.pdf
      Email: konradbaron [at] gmail
    

Hi, I'm a LAMP stack developer with over 10 years experience. I have
experience in web agency settings and in SaaS environments. Throughout most of
my career my job description is usually full stack, though I feel my strengths
are more back end. My current position where I have been for the last 5 years
is a fully remote role, so I'm comfortable working with distributed teams.

------
ppadron
Location: São Paulo, Brazil (UTC-3)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: php, pecl, composer, wordpress, lithium, ruby, smtp, puppet,
postgresql, grape, api, oauth2, e-mail marketing, css, javascript, sass,
sidekiq, swagger, redis, roundcube, plesk, ubuntu, red hat, augeas

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwkdehwon5w5umr/Resum%C3%A9%20-%20...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/nwkdehwon5w5umr/Resum%C3%A9%20-%20Pedro%20Padron%20-%20Software%20Developer.pdf?dl=0)

Email: pedro@templateria.com.br

Software developer with 15+ years of experience in the web hosting and e-mail
marketing industries. Seeking a remote software developer position after
working on his own company. Available for relocation.

------
tim4vierboom
Location: Berlin

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, UiPath (Robotic Process Automation)

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/tim-
vierboom](https://www.linkedin.com/mwlite/in/tim-vierboom)

Email: tim-vierboom@gmx.de

------
pknerd
Technologies: Python, AWS, Web Scraping, ETL(Airflow, Luigi, Bonobo, Spark),
Web Dev(Laravel, Django, Flask, Rails), BioPython.

I have a basic working knowledge of Apache Spark, Apache Beam, Apache Kafka,
and ElasticSearch

I also maintain a blog where I write on a variety of different interesting
topics; from ETL development to DNA Sequence Analysis.

A polyglot technologist who is curious and always up to learn new things. I am
available for all kinds of remote engagements.

Check my profile at [http://adnansiddiqi.me](http://adnansiddiqi.me) And blog
at [http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me](http://blog.adnansiddiqi.me)

Email: kadnan@gmail

------
mmPzf

      Location: Germany
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes, Absolutely. I'm explicitly looking for opportunities outside of Germany.
      Technologies: Android, Linux, Django, React, Docker, Squeak, AFL, Kali, Metasploit
      Résumé/CV: https://dimeo.dev/cv.pdf
      Email: contact@dimeo.dev
    

I am a German computer science student in the process of finishing my bachelor
degree. I'm very interested in cybersecurity and want to to take an internship
of ideally half a year, focused on cybersecurity, outside of Germany after
finishing my degree this June. I'm eager to pick up new tech and tools, and
willing to extensively prepare for a position.

------
heavymetalani
Location: Jersey City, New Jersey

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: 1\. Android: Kotlin, Java, RxJava, Dagger, Retrofit, XML 2\.
Database Systems: Firebase (Cloud Firestore, Firebase Database), MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, SQLite 3\. Web Technologies: React.js, Express.js, Node.js,
HTML, CSS, Bootstrap, Wordpress 4\. Other: Python, Flutter, Travis CI, Git,
JUnit, C++

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-T7WsnVXBzvBu96xpJUf...](https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/1-T7WsnVXBzvBu96xpJUfcy6dT_3a8-p5?usp=sharing)

Email: aniruddhapimple1996@gmail.com

Result oriented computer enthusiast with hands on approach to tackling
projects and accomplishing goals.

------
Maarius

      Location: Europe/Berlin, soon Australia/Brisbane
      Remote: Yes (Remote only)
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby on Rails, EmberJS, Javascript, Business Intelligence, Analytics
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2IglTYg (LinkedIn)
      Email: m [at] rius.cc
    

I have been involved with a variety of startups for 10 years as product
manager, developer and founder and am looking for full-time and part-time
remote positions, either in backend (Rails) or frontend programming or product
management. I also have experience in setting up the data pipeline, data-
warehouses and generally the business intelligence / analytics infrastructure.

------
cheinrichs
Location: Colorado, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Webdev - Javascript, MEAN Stack, LAMP stack, React, Vue, excited
to work with Java or Golang.

Résumé/CV:
[https://cheinrichs.github.io/images/CHeinrichs_Resume_2020.p...](https://cheinrichs.github.io/images/CHeinrichs_Resume_2020.pdf)

Portfolio: [https://cheinrichs.github.io/](https://cheinrichs.github.io/)

Email: See my resume

I’m a software engineer with 3 years experience building high quality,
scalable, maintainable applications.I take pride in my work, owning projects
from requirements and estimations, development, tests, logging, and monitoring
after release.

------
kylebenzle
Using R, Python, and SQL technologies my current research associate position
includes responsibilities in data management and analysis, plant
transformation, tissue culture, phylogenetic analysis, DNA isolation, sequence
data assembly and supervising full time staff to provide effective trials,
data collection and analysis.

    
    
      Website: KyleBenzle.com
      Location: Columbus Ohio
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Statistical programming language R, Python and Java Script. Wet lab biological techniques.
      Résumé/CV: https://www.pdf-archive.com/2019/08/23/benzleresume/benzleresume.pdf
      Email: kbe@mm.st

------
rng_civ
I am an undergraduate student with prior research experience (in
compilers/programming languages) looking primarily for a summer internship.

Location: San Diego, CA

Remote: Willing

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Heavily use Rust. Familiar with C, C#, Java, JavaScript,
TypeScript, and Pyret. Focusing on compiler construction and type systems but
have some experience with React, basic database management, and garbage
collectors.

Resume: (PDF)
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rsJPiHusRNuL0eGSMaF7gVCFyo...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1rsJPiHusRNuL0eGSMaF7gVCFyoqqPHmz)

Email: amv036@ucsd.edu

GitHub: [https://github.com/InnPatron](https://github.com/InnPatron)

------
micheda
Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: machine learning and data mining algorithms, experience with
Scikit-learn, TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, Joblib, Jupyter Lab, Apache
Zeppelin. Data engineering, static and streaming data processing, experience
with Cassandra, PostgreSQL, Parquet, HDFS, Hadoop, Spark, Apache Airflow,
Celery, Fabric, Docker, Flask, Alembic. Indoor and outdoor localization
methods, cellular network data analytics, urban traffic modeling and
optimization, experience with SUMO simulator. AWS EMR, S3, Lambda, CloudWatch.
Python, Java, Scala, C, C++. Graph Mining, experience with Neo4J, NetworkX.
Robotics, experience with ROS.

Résumé/CV: ask by email

Email: michele.dallachiesa@sigforge.com

------
emilyebetz26
Location: New York, New York

Remote: Both

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Hub spot, Sales Force, Facebook pixel, instagram ads, youtube
ads, linkedin ads, html, css, javascript, sql

Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilyebetz/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/emilyebetz/)

email: emilyebetz26@gmail.com

website: [https://www.emilyebetz.com/](https://www.emilyebetz.com/)

My name is Emily and I am a recent graduate from Seton Hall University with a
dual degree in English and Political Science, Magna Cum Laude. I am a
marketing specialist and growth hacker, looking for opportunities to take a
companies presence and brand to the next level.

------
alexkoay

        Location: Malaysia / Singapore
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Depends on location / package
        Technologies: Python, SQL (PostgreSQL and MS SQL), Javascript, Typescript, CSS, Qlik Sense, IT Audit
        Résumé/CV: Available upon request
        Email: alexkoay88 at gmail.com
    

I've been in multiple roles over the years, software development, ERP support,
internal IT auditor, and now in an data engineering role. I'm a proficient
polyglot who has been programming for since junior high (15+ years experience,
started out with C++ and Python).

Looking for managerial / senior / lead / consulting roles.

------
hypertexthero
Location: New York City. Looking for work primarily as a visual designer and
illustrator with some coding as a secondary responsibility. Willing to wear
many hats to get the job done.

Remote: Yes.

Willing to relocate: Eventually.

Technologies: Pencil, paper, Adobe Creative Suite, Sketch, HTML, CSS,
Git/GitHub/GitLab, some Bash shell, some Python (Django), some PHP
(WordPress), some JS.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf](https://www.simongriffee.com/resume.pdf)
(with thanks to Evin Revello —
[https://evinrevello.com/resume/](https://evinrevello.com/resume/))

Email: simon@simongriffee.com

------
olli101
Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes to NYC for the right opportunity

LinkedIn: [https://bit.ly/31pAB8c](https://bit.ly/31pAB8c)

Email: shinerclay@gmail.com

\---

Hi there. I'm a product management and design leader with 20 years of
professional experience, researching, concepting, designing and launching
digital products for global audiences both here in the US and in the UK.
Previous companies include: AKQA, Amazon, AT&T, BBC, The Famous Group, Fox
News, Live Nation, and TriNet. That means CAC, ARPU and LTV as well as UX, VD,
IA and FYI, I'm OTT about UCD. TMI? Looking for full time positions doing
web/responsible/mobile for B2B or B2C.

Thanks for reading.

------
minneapolisdev
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: Potentially!

Technologies: React, Angular, Typescript, Javascript, Node, ASP .NET Core, C#,
SQL

Résumé:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/16QrtW2qWlQo1_ohHKHGYX03b9X1...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/16QrtW2qWlQo1_ohHKHGYX03b9X1gSR3R/view?usp=sharing)

Email: casey.sydney@gmail.com | linkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/sydneycasey](https://linkedin.com/in/sydneycasey)

\-----------------------------

Open to contract, part-time, and full-time offers.

I'm good with both backend logic and frontend design.

I would love to contribute my skills to a company working for a good social
cause!

------
vladdoster
Location: Boston or Nashville Remote: Yes/No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (since 2013), Java 8+, Docker, Devops related tech.

Resume/CV: [https://vdoster.com](https://vdoster.com)

Email: mvdoster@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/vladdoster/](https://github.com/vladdoster/)

WIT '19 new grad looking for work in backend / devops development. Passionate
about anything infrastructure and run a multi-node automated homelab in spare
time. Would love a chance at devops role.

Always excited to try new languages, frameworks, methodologies - you name it.

Please don't hesitate to leave a comment with any questions. Thank you for
looking.

I am a citizen of the US.

------
subu1729
Location:INDIA/Bangalore

    
    
      Remote:Yes
    
      Willing to relocate:Not immediately
    
      Technologies:Python, golang and c. Azure
    
      Résumé/CV:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ONNNO8EzMklrQ6UPfRl1QXo3i_OjjrFD
    
      Email:subramanivmk(at)gmail.com

Hi I'm subramanian, I'm at my early stage of my career working in embedded
domain, now want to get into backend engineering after getting a taste of it.
I'm willing to learn any new technology/framework/stack/language. Would love
to learn a lot from experienced devs and create exciting new things.
Interested in the intersection on hardware and software.

------
HansZimmer
Location: Hamburg / Amsterdam (starting July 2020)

Remote: Yes, to Amsterdam

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: \- LANGUAGES: VBA, Elixir, Go, Python, Java, Shell/Bash

\- FRAMEWORKS: Spring, Django

\- DATABASE: PostgreSQL v9.5-v12, MongoDB

\- MESSAGING: RabbitMQ, Kafka, HTTP/REST-Interfaces

\- DEPLOYMENT: Docker (Compose & Swarm), Kubernetes

CV: Please request via Email, LinkedIn or Xing.

Email: michael.mueller2@haw-hamburg.de

GitHub: [https://github.com/HansZimmer5000](https://github.com/HansZimmer5000)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-m-74436016b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/michael-m-74436016b/)

Xing:
[https://www.xing.com/profile/Michael_Mueller3033](https://www.xing.com/profile/Michael_Mueller3033)

Website: www.HaPe.Dev

Hello reader, I am a Master student that likes to code for three reasons:

\- Building something useful (especially for other Devs)

\- Writing understandable code (and so also easy to fix code)

\- Writing correct code

My focus lies on distributed systems. Currently, I research different forms of
high availability and consistency in microservices environments. Quite the
same I do in my current job, which I started a year ago.

My main target is to learn and gain more experience and I think that is
possible in nearly all software jobs. Even though my goal is to work as a
Platform Engineer / Site-Reliability Engineer.

I am a team player, self dependent, take initiative and have a very high
motivation, all three help a lot when work gets cumbersome.

At last, that "2" in the email is not a misspelling, there are quite a lot of
"Michael Müllers" in Germany.

Best regards,

Michael

------
rscnt
Location: San Salvador, El Salvador Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: Depends,
open to discussion Email: rascencio@protonmail.com Technologies: Languages:
Python, Ruby, Javascript Frameworks: Django, Rails, Flask, FastAPI and React
Platform: AWS and GCP Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/raulascencio/)
Github: [https://github.com/rscnt/](https://github.com/rscnt/)

Around more than six years of experience taking roles as both backend and
frontend developer.

------
kiliantics
Astrophysics PhD with industry experience as a machine learning
engineer/scientist, primarily in deep learning. Looking for opportunities in
machine learning and data engineering.

Location: NYC

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

* python, julia, C

* machine learning and deep learning tools (e.g. sklearn, pytorch, etc.)

* advanced statistics, bayesian inference, numerical simulation, mcmc

* some database and web technology experience (mysql, postgres, flask, django, etc.)

* some infrastructure experience with tools like docker, rabbitmq, hadoop, kibana, etc. using AWS/Azure

Résumé/CV:
[https://kilianbreathnach.github.io/resume/Walsh_Kilian.pdf](https://kilianbreathnach.github.io/resume/Walsh_Kilian.pdf)

Email: kiliantics@gmail.com

------
antibland

      Location: Portland, OR
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Only outside of US
      Technologies: HTML5/CSS/ES7+, React, Gatsby, MongoDB, Node, Modern CSS, WAI-ARIA
      Résumé/CV: https://andyhoffman.codes/Andy_Hoffman_CV.pdf
      Email: andy@andyhoffman.codes
    

I'm an experienced developer with twenty years of experience creating web
experiences. Although I'm full-stack, I lean towards the front-end. I
specialize in building high-performance, accessible UIs. Are you a startup? I
can also help in assembling and training your front-end team. Feel free to
reach out with any questions.

------
sarathyweb
Location: Chennai, India

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go ( Golang), React, Linux, AWS, GCP, Nginx, WordPress, SEO, SEM

Résumé:
[https://freelancer.com/u/thehackercloud](https://freelancer.com/u/thehackercloud)

Email: sarathywebindia@gmail.com

GitHub: [https://github.com/sarathyweb/](https://github.com/sarathyweb/)

Hi, I'm Partha Sarathy currently doing my B.Tech degree in Information
Technology. Due to personal reasons, I failed in too many subjects in my
college. I will drop college as soon as I get a job

I learnt programming in Go, AWS and Linux on my own. I do have 1 year of
freelancing experience as well.

------
sashavingardt2
I'm 20 year industry veteran with a background in backend eng , DB
architecture, data eng and data sci. Worked mostly in finance and then shifted
over to start ups. Specialty - owning projects from inception and requirements
to delivery. Have always prided myself on having the productivity of 4+
people.

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-
vingardt](https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexander-vingardt)
[https://medium.com/@sashavingardt](https://medium.com/@sashavingardt)

Remote work preferable but open to onsite opportunities. FT or C2C.

------
proverbialbunny
Location: SF/Bay Area (Palo Alto is closest to me but I don't mind working
anywhere in the bay area.)

Remote: Onsite or Remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Data Science, NLP, DNNs, ML, timeseries forecasting, mining,
cleaning, feature engineering, and much more.

Resume/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ioq19NrI6EE6yY2_TNOYZUq6i_...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1ioq19NrI6EE6yY2_TNOYZUq6i_T_VDD1)

Email: ddouglas87@gmail.com

Data Scientist with roughly 10 years of industry experience. I've succeeded at
few projects over the years:

\- categorizing the internet

\- performing analytics over the world's web traffic

\- developing ML algorithms for wearable tech

\- predicted medical conditions from sensor data

------
resume384

      Location: USA
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Open to the possibility.
      Technologies: Modern JS, HTML5, CSS3, Web APIs, Node.js, Docker, Linux
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2IoWhJb
      Email: resume384@rbx.email
    

I'm a self-taught web developer with 15+ years of experience who codes for the
love of it and enjoys working through unique challenges, specializing in non-
framework based, VanillaJS/Web API hand coded applications. Comfortable in
multiple-hat type environments.

Open to unconventional offers and arrangements, let's talk... reach out via
email, or text/call 415-854-6590.

------
TheRealSteel
Location: Glasgow/Edinburgh, Scotland, UK

Dual citizen of UK and Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS/JavaScript/React, C++, OpenCV, Java, Android

Resumé\CV: adamsteel.xyz

email: adamdsteel@gmail.com

Degree in Game Development from Deakin University.

One app on Google Play. It's incredibly basic but demonstrates a simple UI
interacting with a local SQLite database.

Looking for entry level\junior work with any of the above technologies. Very
interested in computer vision and augmented reality, looking to work in
computer vision and willing to learn whatever it takes. Have a broad
understanding of different technologies. Very flexible and ready to gain
professional experience. Intend to continue studying in my own time.

------
fouc
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Elixir, Phoenix, JavaScript, MySQL/PostgreSQL,
ElasticSearch, Tailwindcss

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-
robey-152b0a22/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/james-robey-152b0a22/)

Email: james.robey@gmail.com

I have many years of expertise as a primarily back-end Ruby and Rails
developer working on high traffic sites. I have some front-end experience and
an interest in working with tailwindcss. I am comfortable working with both
legacy and greenfield applications, and I'm interested in picking up more
elixir/phoenix work where possible.

------
JacksonWise
Location: San Jose, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No, though travel is fine

Technologies:

Proficient: Java, C#, Windows, Microsoft Visual Studio, Unity

Familiar: JavaScript, PHP, MySQL, HTML, CSS, Python, Haskell, Linux, C++,
Prolog, LISP, Scheme, VRML, WebGL, Swift

Resume: linkedin.com/in/jackson-wise

Email: jacksonrichardwise@gmail.com

------
ibarrajo
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe (Prefer Seattle and New York)

Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Vue, Python, ECS, Angular, MySQL, Postgres, B2B
APIs, Docker, Java, Spring

Resumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/elninja/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/elninja/)

Email: josue [a t] elninja.com

The most important aspect of leading software engineering teams is not
explaining what needs to be done or what is right or wrong, it's being the
Sherpa, showing the way and bringing the team to the realizations.

The ideas, the product vision is there but the true role of leadership is to
support in your journey. I can take the team there.

------
shubhankar65
Hi there! I am a results-driven developer who is currently working on creative
and impactful experiments in Browserstack to increase user acquisition and
their engagement. In short playing with matrix to increase product revenue.

Prior to this I have built and enhanced 4 SaaS products, over the 3 years. I
even have experience in starting up a B2C product company in my early years.

Location: Anywhere Remote: No Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: React,
Node.js, MongoDB, Ruby, HTML/CSS -FullStack Résumé/CV:
[https://shubhankardas.me](https://shubhankardas.me) Email: shubh065@gmail.com

------
oso_p
Location: Pittsburgh, PA Willing to relocate: No Remote: Yes, (worked for 2
years as remote) Technologies: Node, React, Typescript/javascript, C#, C++,
PostGreSQL, SQL Server, MongoDB

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/osman-
pa%C5%9Falak-92a62b5/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/osman-
pa%C5%9Falak-92a62b5/)

Email: osmanpasalak@gmail.com

A senior CS grad developer with 12 years of experience, some of family issues
I am looking for a remote job. Also my previous job was remote. You can see
details about my career in linkedin. For further information please shoot an
email.

------
trthatcher
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Depends, open to discussion

Technologies: Python, Julia, some JavaScript, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://thatcher.dev/resume.pdf](https://thatcher.dev/resume.pdf)

Email: tim @ my domain above

I'm seeking opportunities in the data science field, especially ML Ops if you
don't mind someone who is just getting started in that space.

I'm currently a part time student in the OMSCS program. I left my corporate
job ~10 months ago to focus on self development and to focus on finding work
that is a good fit. I'm highly motivated, independent and I love tech; I know
I'll perform given the opportunity.

------
scollet
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Comp based depending on distance

Technologies: Rails, Django, EmberJS, C, C++, Python3+,

PostgreSQL, AWS

Résumé/CV: Available upon request

Email: samuelpcollet (at) gmail (dot) com

Fullstack web engineer with two years of experience building applications in
various disciplines. I have a focus on process efficiency and stakeholder
communication. I have experience constructing data-backed reports to justify
product viability for this purpose. I am very team-oriented and love working
on niche products.

In my free time I regularly develop game systems or write GUI-free programs in
C/C++/Python with a slant towards security, networking, or games development.

------
nikon

      Location: Toronto, Canada
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Go, Typescript, Docker, Kubernetes, Serverless, Cassandra, Postgres, Elasticsearch.
    
      Résumé/CV: Email
    
      Email: sean@drumm.ca
    
      Github: https://github.com/sjdweb
    
    

\--

I'm relocating to Toronto, Canada in March and actively seeking local or
remote contract opportunities. I'm a seasoned senior developer with team lead
experience. I mainly work with distributed backend Node or Go systems, and
also have strong DevOps experience. Would love to build out my network and
discuss projects for 2020.

------
MysticCetacean
Junior software/computer engineer interested in machine learning, biotech,
research, aerospace. Able to quickly learn where experience is limited.

\--------------------------------------------------

Location: Maine, USA

Remote: Sure, but on-site preferred

Willing to relocate: Absolutely

Technologies: C/C++, math, physics, Python, algorithms/data structures, ML/AI,
Git, UNIX/Linux, data science, embedded programming, robotics

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RLw9N7CA6WVIyitU6GRMOby0f7R...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1RLw9N7CA6WVIyitU6GRMOby0f7RDiJia/view?usp=sharing)

Email: fbhleblanc@gmail.com

------
tgeery
Full Stack software engineer in Los Angeles with 6+ years experience. Looking
for full-time opportunities.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- Python, JavaScript, Go, PHP, Godot, Docker, Kubernetes
Résumé/CV: \- [https://github.com/tylergeery](https://github.com/tylergeery)
\- [https://geerydev.com](https://geerydev.com) \-
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/tyler-
geery-7b2a0b44](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tyler-geery-7b2a0b44)

Email: tyler[dot]geery(at)yahoo(dot)com

------
tristanmk

      Location: NYC metro
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Angular, React
      Résumé/CV: www.tmk.name
    

\-----------

My dream is to work for a non-profit, social impact organization, charity,
library, university, social research, government - I want to spend my working
life helping others.

I am a full-stack developer with internship experience. I am not married to
web development, I love learning and tackling challenges, so let me know what
you are working on and how I can help.

I am finishing my senior semester in university. I am looking for a full-time
opportunity starting in June.

------
julijana
Location: Zurich / Switzerland Remote: Yes, but no travel Willing to relocate:
No Technologies: Python, PySpark, MySQL, Tableau, Google Analytics, BigQuery,
AWS, Linux Résumé/CV: www.linkedin.com/in/gosia-data-science \- 6 years of
experience working with data analytics and science \- built full pipeline
recommendation algorithm (current source of over 15% traffic) \- improved
product experience through landing pages simulations (30% conversion uplift)
\- visualization lead for shareholders and C-Level Management Email: please
contact / request CV via LinkedIn

------
qntmfred
Looking for senior full-stack engineer or engineering/product leadership roles
(Engineering Manager, Director/VP of Engineering) Happy to be hands-on for
smaller teams or with larger teams to focus more on product strategy,
technology architecture and vision, team operational excellence,
organizational alignment, etc

    
    
      Location: Raleigh, NC
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Node.js, Python, .NET, Angular, React, AWS, Azure, DevOps, Architecture, Data engineering, ML
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/kjwarner/

------
jbuschnyj
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Summary: Hardware / medical devices / synthetic biology / materials science /
C++ / Python / Project Management

Resume/CV: [https://buschnyj.github.io/](https://buschnyj.github.io/)

Email: justin [dot] buschnyj [at] gmail.com

Hello. I'm a published and self-taught researcher. I've worked on medical
devices, open-source hardware, and low-cost biological applications. While
working at two university labs, I gained experience with project management,
planning, and operations. Currently, I am a director at a local community
biolab.

------
lo_
Location: Toronto, ON

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Python, JavaScript, Docker, Kubernetes, GRPC, MongoDB,
Redis, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/tlpzfe711jchd1u/resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/tlpzfe711jchd1u/resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jesulobaegunjobi@hotmail.com

I am a detail-oriented professional with experience in Fullstack Web
Applications, Web Crawlers, Rest/GraphQL/GRPC APIs, Blockchain Applications,
Distributed Applications/Systems, and Machine Learning. Looking to work on
Cloud Infrastructure / Distributed Systems.

------
poushkar
Senior/Staff Engineer with 10 yrs of web dev experience. Quick learner. Team
multiplier. Passionate about tech but value oriented and pragmatic at the same
time. Tech stack doesn't matter as much as challenging and purposeful work.

    
    
      Location: Berlin, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Ruby, Scala, Clojure
      Blog: http://nywkap.com
      Twitter: https://twitter.com/VitalyPushkar
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/poushkar/
      Email: vitaly.pushkar+hn@gmail.com

------
jeffbrattin

      Location: Waimea Hawaii, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#, T-SQL, Microsoft SQL Server, IIS, AWS, Excel, WCF,JavaScript, GIT, MVC, VB
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/14s765jQu0zf5BD0ZKoeGYP0fkIcyqHRb/view?usp=sharing
    
      Email: jeffbrattin@hotmail.com
    

Back end engineer working 20+ years in finance. Looking for new opportunity in
social and/or environmentally conscience industry. Standing upon the shoulders
of giants and taking credit for the view.

------
rk06
I am a Mid Level Software Engineer (4+yrs) with above-average analytical,
problem-solving and learning skills

    
    
       Location: Mumbai & Delhi NCR, India
    
       Remote: Yes
    
       Willing to relocate: Yes (In India only)
    
       Technologies: Azure, Azure devops, C#, .NET Core, Asp .NET core Web Api, Javascript, VueJs, SQL, SQL Server, postgres, Git, Teamcity.
    
       Résumé: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1FDqmYJgO0fEo1Ng4CIkIR2x6_kAUZ46P/view?usp=sharing
    
       Email: prog.raj.kamal+HN@gmail.com
    
       Github: github.com/prog-rajkamal

------
deephdave

      Location: Bengaluru, India
    
      Remote: OK
    
      Willing to relocate:Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, MySQL, MongoDB,Hadoop
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4eoj1z0dkebgzds/DeepResume.pdf?dl=0
    
      LinkedIn : https://www.linkedin.com/in/deep-dave-95b29877/
    
      Email:deep.dave04@gmail.com
    

I have one year of experience as a Data analyst. I have been looking for a
permanent role in the data science field.

My skill sets are Python, MySQL, MongoDB, and Hadoop, Numpy, Pandas, Scikit-
Learn, Matplotlib, Keras and Tensorflow.

------
matt-shirley
Hey HN,

I'm a Quality Engineer/Software Tester looking for a new opportunity. My
experience is in web platforms and technologies focusing on test development,
bug resolution and embracing agile testing approaches in dev teams.

I'm open to different roles as long as the technical challenge is there.

    
    
      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: JavaScript (ES6, React) Ruby (Rails), Python
      Résumé/CV: https://resume.mattshirley.net
      Email: me@mattshirley.net
      Git: https://github.com/matthewshirley/

------
erubi77
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Node.js, Ruby, Ruby on Rails,
SQL, NoSQL

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/evan-
rubinton-93ba5111/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/evan-rubinton-93ba5111/)

Resume/CV: Developer with 6+ years experience. Highly productive and excellent
communicator.

([https://www.dropbox.com/s/aluo7n2xwznacn3/evan_rubinton_resu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/aluo7n2xwznacn3/evan_rubinton_resume.pdf?dl=0))

Email: evanrubinton@gmail.com

------
vstuart

      Location: Vancouver, Canada
      Remote: maybe [generally: no]?
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: NLP (natural language processing); machine learning; graphical models;
                    information extraction; genetics; genomics; Linux; Bash; Python;
                    PostgreSQL/PSQL; knowledge discovery; truth/disinformation; ...
      Curriculum vitae: https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cv.pdf
      Cover Letter: https://persagen.com/about/victoria/cl.pdf
      Email: mail@VictoriasJourney.com

------
jkwaters
Location: Currently Ottawa, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes. Looking to relocate to Switzerland (Basel, Zürich,
etc) to be with fiancée. Or Germany (Berlin, Munich, etc.)

Technologies: Java, Clojure, Python, .NET, C#, C, C++, JS (Node, Angular),
Docker

Résumé/CV: [http://jkwaters.codes/](http://jkwaters.codes/)

Email: jkwaters [at] gmail

I am a graduate from Carleton University with a Bachelor Computer Science. I
am currently working as a full stack developer using .NET and Oracle SQL.
During an internship I worked in a DevOps environment and it sparked passion
about DevOps culture.

------
glacials

      Location: Seattle, WA
      Remote: Yes, been successfully remote for last 2 yrs
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Rails, Go, Node, Vue.js
      twos.dev
      linkedin.com/in/ben
      github.com/glacials
      qhiiyr@gmail.com
    

I recently built my side project into a $500 MRR business, but it's not enough
of a salary to continue. Since I'm coming down off a year of building my own
company, I want to join somewhere that can give me the same thrill of wearing
a lot of hats and being very close to both the product and the customer.

------
adonese
Location: Khartoum, Sudan

Remote: Cool!

Willing to relocate: Well, yes

Technologies: Go and Python -- experience in payment systems

Resume: [https://linkedin.com/in/adonese](https://linkedin.com/in/adonese)

Email: mmbusif@gmail.com

------
lhtr

      Location: Western Europe
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C++, Java, Go; Ethereum (incl. Quorum), Solidity; Docker, Kubernetes; SQL, MongoDB
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request (privacy reasons)
      Email: nysi7gbuh1oe5hh@jetable.org (temporary email address for privacy reasons)
    

\---

Hi! :)

I'm a QA currently working in the blockchain industry. I have worked on major
blockchain-related projects.

I am highly technical and specialized in creating ad hoc test automation
frameworks.

Do not hesitate to send me a quick email for more details (I will send you
back my resume and LinkedIn)!

------
badrchoubai
Location: Denver, CO Remote: Yes, with strong mentor / mentee culture. Willing
to relocate: No, currently a part time student. Technologies: JavaScript
(Vue.js, node.js), Python Resumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/badrchoubai](https://www.linkedin.com/in/badrchoubai)
Email: badrchoubai (at) outlook (dot) com

I am a passionate self-taught developer, who is looking to work for a mid-size
company with opportunities to build strong mentor / mentee relationships with
my co-workers.

------
KhoomeiK
Location: San Francisco Bay Area/San Jose/Santa Cruz

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: Open to it

Technologies: Flask, Express, React, React Native, Postgres, SQLite, Keras,
PyTorch, Python, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: [https://tinyurl.com/rohan-resume](https://tinyurl.com/rohan-
resume)

Email: rohan [dot] pandey [at] gmail [dot] com

Website: [https://rpandey.tech](https://rpandey.tech)

I'm an undergrad student with experience in fullstack, mobile, data, machine
learning, and hardware technologies. Open to internships and some full-time
positions.

------
aladine

      Location: Melbourne, Australia
      Visa: need visa sponsorship in Australia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe.
      Technologies: AWS, Golang, MySQL, Elasticsearch
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/dantrantrong 
      Email: dantran@fastmail.com.au
    

I used to work in payment team of Grab, one of the biggest hailing ride app in
SouthestAsia. Now I am living in Melbourne, Australia. I have more than 9
years of professional working experience, including 5 years working in backend
distributed system.

------
kpwags
Location: Philadelphia Suburbs

Remote: Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: .NET, JS, Node, React, SQL, HTML/CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ba2g5q02hhezcq3/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ba2g5q02hhezcq3/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: keith.p.wagner@gmail.com

I am a software developer living just outside of Philadelphia, PA.

I have over ten years of professional experience working as a developer across
a range of different industries. Software development is something I’m
passionate about and enjoy improving my skills and learning new things.

------
ragelink

      Location: San Jose, Costa Rica
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: python, ansible, terraform ,aws, gcp, kubernetes, perl, bash, xmpp, devops, sre, management
      Résumé/CV: https://www.leomata.com/s/LeoMata-Resume-Jan-2020.pdf
      Site: leomata.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/leonardomata/
      Email: leo@leomata.com
    

Hands On technical Leader in SRE/DevOps/Infra/InfoSec, experience leading
teams and IC. 18+ years experience in tech.

------
alexkappa

      Role: Engineering Manager, Tech Lead
      Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Go, JavaScript, Java, Kotlin
      Résumé/CV: Available on Request
      Email: alex.kalyvitis at gmail.com
    

—

Hi HN! I’ve spent the majority of my time in adtech (sorry!) and briefly in
airline revenue management in leadership roles for the past 3-4 years.

I’ve gone through the growing pains of hiring and retaining talented people,
helped on the strategic side of things as well as pitched to customers,
investors and m&a teams.

------
bobwaycott
Location: TN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Elixir, Phoenix, LiveView, Python, Flask, SQL, PostgreSQL, HTML,
CSS, JS, & more

Résumé/CV: [https://bobwaycott.com](https://bobwaycott.com) (formal CV
available upon request)

Email: bob@bobwaycott.com

I architect, manage, and build complex applications from scratch (with small
teams or alone) that run and improve business operations, efficiency, and
profitability. 13 years of Python. Elixir since 2016. I’ve been building
complex app workflows with LiveView since its first release. Starting to
investigate Go and Rust.

------
yoricm
Europe timezone | Remote

I've worked remotely for 2 years as a lead developer in a fiber optic company
backed up by Xavier Niel, setting everything up from scratch. I have CS
degree, 15 years of professional experience.

I'm looking forward to contribute in a small team with real, humble persons.

    
    
      Email: yoricm [at] free [dot] fr
      Personal Website: https://yoricm.com
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/yoric-mangeart/
      StackOverflow: https://stackoverflow.com/users/4119809/yoric

------
kvzcanvas
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Go, Perl, Terraform, Kubernetes, Docker, helm, Postgres, Redis,
Aerospike

Résumé/CV: send me an Email

Email: kvzcanvas@gmail.com

I am a SRE/Developer with more than 10 years of experience. I have migrated
several companies to the cloud and mainly to Kubernetes. I have done fully
automated CI/CD. I am very cost conscious. As a programmer I have developed
several services in Go and in the past in Perl for high traffic products. I am
looking for a new company that I can join and enjoy. Please only contact from
companies directly.

------
deedubaya
I'm an experienced developer with over a decade of professional experience in
tech. Last few roles have been hybrid manager/IC. Happy to be just an IC or
manager or hybrid. Looking for a smart distributed team who moves fast (or
wants to).

    
    
      Location: US, Mountain Time
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: ruby, rails, modern javascript, and many other languages/frameworks
      Résumé/CV: Email me
      Github: https://github.com/danielwestendorf
      Email: daniel@prowestech.com

------
joeland
Location: Berlin, Germany

Remote: Sure

Willing to relocate: Yes, London/Stockholm

Technologies: (RDBMS,Java/Kotlin,Javascript/React,Bash/Unix,Docker/Kubernetes)

Full stack web developer with 10 years experience. Also strong
communication/soft skills. Goal oriented/focused on business value. Open also
for co-founder roles as first technical person (have experience of this).

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/joel-
andersson-3109a74/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/joel-andersson-3109a74/)

Email: joel@acc.umu.se

------
formalsystem
Role: Machine Learning Scientist, Software Engineer Location: San Diego

Willing to Relocate: Yes (US, UK) - US citizen

Technologies: Machine Learning, Python, Tensorflow, Pytorch, Julia, C#, Unity,
AWS, Node, SQL

Skills: math, optimization, physics, graphics, design

Resume:
[https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt](https://www.overleaf.com/read/wkbttymdcmqt)

Personal site: robotoverlordmanual.com

Email: marksaroufim@gmail.com

Hi I’m Mark, I’m an Applied ML Scientist and Product Designer. I'm the founder
of yuri.ai where my goal is to make it really easy for game developers to
balance their games using Reinforcement Learning. I’m looking for a job
because the Lebanese banking system is collapsing and I’ll soon need income to
support my parents.

How I can help you:

I can write top notch documentation and can explain anything to anyone: My
book robotoverlordmanual.com is a visual and accessible robotics, ML and math
textbook with over 28000 monthly viewers. I’m very comfortable writing and
speaking.

I can manage your most complex projects: I was the BI lead when Microsoft was
selling its display ads business to AOL, I made sure Outlook AI efforts were
compliant. I’ve worked on projects with 100+ stakeholders and have
bootstrapped projects where I was the first engineer to 10 engineers.

I can turn your research into a product: I’ve done this with Yuri, I’ve done
this at Microsoft when I was working on a next gen email ranker and a part of
speech tagger and I’ve done this at NASA’s Jet Propulsion Laboratory when I
was setting up their computer security anomaly detection pipeline from scratch

I can setup your entire BI infrastructure and measure what matters: I’ve done
this for more than 10 teams at Microsoft. I will help you find and measure the
metrics that are most indicative of your product success.

I will also get along with your dev team: I have extensive science and
development experience and can tell the difference between realistic work and
sci-fi. I have extensive experience with tooling and research in BI, ML, RL
and game dev.

Please ask me questions!

------
danneu
Location: I'm generally based in Austin but I'm currently living abroad (US
citizen)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, though remote work opportunities are my top priority
at the moment.

Technologies: The past 5 years, I've mostly been working on server
applications with Node + Postgres and web client applications with React or
Elm. I've been the first hire of the largest bitcoin casino. I've built a
popular forum from scratch.
[https://github.com/danneu](https://github.com/danneu)

Email: danrodneu@gmail.com

------
bifrost
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: FreeBSD/Linux, AWS/Azure, Python, Network Engineering, InfoSec,
Scalability, DR/BCP, BGP

Résumé/CV: [http://www.minions.com/resume/](http://www.minions.com/resume/)

Email: tsparks AT minions dot com

Systems and Network engineer with decades of operational experience looking
for interesting problems to solve. I like lowering AWS bills. Fine with IC or
Management and I can do both at the same time. Currently contracting and open
to more of that or joining the right team.

------
joelpires_1
Location: Vancouver, BC

Remote: Yes (from USA)

Willing to Relocate: Yes (to USA)

Visas: USA-Esta visa to be in USA 3 months at a time and Canadian Work Permit
(both valid for 2 years)

Technologies: Python, PostgreSQL, TensorFlow, Machine Learning Algorithms,
Deep Learning, C, Java

Resumé:
[https://1drv.ms/b/s!Ap6B8pGCJqB6ho0-nYL3uj4Ti4x7Fw?e=VGXL3X](https://1drv.ms/b/s!Ap6B8pGCJqB6ho0-nYL3uj4Ti4x7Fw?e=VGXL3X)

Email: joelrogao@gmail.com

More Links: [https://joelpires.com/](https://joelpires.com/)

------
abinashisingh7
Location: USA Remote: Onsite Willing to relocate:Yes Technologies: React,
NodeJS, Express,MongoDB, JavaScript, Java, Ruby, Python, RESTful API's,
networking protocol, agile methodologies
Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wAPk7FuzGzzPG_CFzDhzKhH2pn_...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1wAPk7FuzGzzPG_CFzDhzKhH2pn_vSHvd/view?usp=sharing)
Email: abinashisingh7@gmail.com

------
fdside
Location: Latvia, Riga Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes(United States)

Technologies: Java, Kotlin, Elixir, Clojure, Haskell, PostgreSQL, Redis,
Kafka, CI/CD, Testing, Functional Programming, Microservices/Distributed
systems, Software architecture.

Participated in multiple 0->100 projects (lead/design). Experience in
finance/fintech domain.

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-
murmanis-6267b9aa/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/deniss-murmanis-6267b9aa/)

Email: fordarkside3370@gmail.com

------
faysal_ahmad
Full Stack Software Engineer (20 yrs Experience, 8 yrs Remote)

Location: Earth

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: \- ReactJS using ES6/TypeScript \- NodeJS and Meteor \- Desktop
applications with Electron \- Cordova/PhoneGap with Meteor \- GraphQL/Apollo
and REST \- MongoDB and PostgreSQL \- Docker/Compose \- Micro-Services based
Architecture \- CircleCI and Jenkins \- Digital Ocean, Galaxy and Heroku

Resume/CV: [https://faysal-ahmad.github.io/](https://faysal-ahmad.github.io/)
Email: faisal.idreesi@gmail.com

------
mclint_
Location: Accra, Ghana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/Vue/Node, Ruby/Rails, Dart/Flutter, PostgreSQL,
MongoDB, Firebase, GraphQL, CI/CD, Testing

Resume:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B9Gc_JAD85L9k4cIeULG3Vn2...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1B9Gc_JAD85L9k4cIeULG3Vn2K3yEpdcZAxfZcwzcRgo/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: clintonmbah44@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/mclintprojects](https://github.com/mclintprojects)

------
thekhatribharat
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Go, Python, Java, JavaScript, Kubernetes, Docker, OpenShift,
ReactJS, SQL, MongoDB, Cassandra, Kafka, Elasticsearch, RabbitMQ, Redis,
InfluxDB, Git, SaltStack, AWS, Google Cloud

Résumé/CV: Available on request (LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bkhatri/))

Email: khatribox+HN@gmail.com

Blog: [https://medium.com/open-factory](https://medium.com/open-factory)

------
neuromancer2701

      Location: Central Virginia
      Remote: YES
      Willing to relocate: NO
      Technologies: C++, C, yocto linux, python, embedded 
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/nerdking/
      Email: nerd.king@gatech.edu
      Website: https://openrover.com
    

Embedded linux software engineer with a passion for C++ and robotics. Remote
is what I am really targeting but I would be open to a 2-3 week integration
period onsite and 1 week a quarter back at HQ. Georgia Tech OMSCS 2018

------
artistminute
Location: Jacksonville, Florida

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Nodejs, Python, SQL

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanner-
byers-2409b6160/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/tanner-byers-2409b6160/)

Email: programtanner@gmail.com

I am currently a Technical Analyst at Availity LLC (Healthcare Clearinghouse),
but am looking to explore dev opportunities. I have a passion for coding and
am looking to start my career somewhere great and solve some big problems!

www.tannerbyers.com

Feel free to reach out to me anytime! programtanner@gmail.com

------
sbisker
Location: San Francisco / Bay Area

Remote: Onsite or Remote

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: Ruby Rails, Python, Javascript

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbisker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/sbisker)

Email: username at gmail

Engineering manager and engineer, recently laid off. Specializing in growth
work (marketing and sales, user acquisition, new user experience), both B2B
and B2C. Open to manager, IC and/or co-founder opportunities. Also open to
pure growth consulting. Excited to see what's out there!

------
Eltintero
Location: Mexico Remote: yes Relocation: not at the moment Technologies:
Experienced in business development and product management, sales,online and
offline marketing, SEO, PPC. Love small, fast, early stage companies. CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/ernituy4610ebtk/Jesus%20Vargas%20E...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ernituy4610ebtk/Jesus%20Vargas%20Espinosa%20%28en-2020%29.pdf?dl=0)
Email: eltintero at gmail.com

------
andytom

      Location: Bologna, Italy
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies:
        DevOps: AWS, Ansible, Artifactory, CircleCI, Docker, Git, Helm, Jenkins, Kubernetes, Prometheus, Terraform, Travis-CI
        Programming: Bash, Go, Perl, Python, Ruby, Rust, SQL
        Applications: Apache HTTP Server, ElasticSearch, MySQL, Nginx, PostgreSQL, Redis
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/andytom/ (CV also available via email)
      Email: andy.tom@gmail.com

------
kaderno

      Location: Sydney, Australia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Not at the moment
      Technologies: K8s, AWS, Thanos, Python, Golang...
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/v-caderno-pablo-1b695329
      Email: kaderno @ gmail dot com
    

Ex member of the Engineering Visibility team at Qualtrics. Do your SREs need
some rest? Want to apply chaos engineering/load testing on your production
infrastructure? Why not hiring a SRE within the APAC region?

------
tumblen
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Unlikely but open-minded

Technologies: Full-stack development, Typescript, Javascript, React, Svelte,
HTML/CSS, MySQL, Postgres, NodeJS, Ruby, Java, Electron, Rubymotion, Android,
iOS, PHP, WordPress, Nginx, Redis, Design with Figma/Sketch/XD/PS

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/ya0y40ygjwpnxhd/nicky-
resume.pdf?d...).

Email: nhajal@gmail.com

------
farley
Location: Wisconsin Rapids, Wisconsin, US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C#, GraphQL, HTML, Javascript, SQL

Resume:
[https://github.com/farleysr89/Resume/blob/master/Resume.docx](https://github.com/farleysr89/Resume/blob/master/Resume.docx)

LinkedIn: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephen-
farley-40b6b483/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/stephen-farley-40b6b483/)

Email: farleysr89@gmail.com

------
bilater
Location: Seattle, WA

Remote: Yes (and I prefer it)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, SQL, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/biltahir/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/biltahir/)

Email: bilal.tahir89@gmail.com

I'm already mid-way into a career in Data (currently am a Data Engineer) but
am seeking front end engineer opportunities where I can scratch my itch to
build cool things. I'm a lot of weird things together in one package (data +
web dev + data science + more weird stuff).

------
alex996
Location: Montreal, QC (Canada)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Canada: AB, BC, ON)

Technologies: JavaScript/ES6+, TypeScript, Node.js, Express, GraphQL,
PostgreSQL, MySQL, MongoDB, Firebase, RabbitMQ, Docker, Kubernetes, React,
Vue.js, Webpack, Babel

Resume: [https://github.com/alex996](https://github.com/alex996) (will send CV
upon request)

Email: alexnezhynsky@gmail.com

YouTube channel:
[https://youtube.com/c/CodeRealm](https://youtube.com/c/CodeRealm)

------
jurnalanas
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Ottawa (CA), Vancouver (CA)

Résumé: [https://www.jurnalanas.com/14012020-anas-
resume.pdf](https://www.jurnalanas.com/14012020-anas-resume.pdf)

Technologies: ES6+, Vue.js, Typescript, Node, HTML/CSS, Webpack, REST API, and
more.

Email: anas@jurnalanas.com

I am a generalist front-end engineer with broad interest with over four years
of experience. Worked in different roles dealing with Product Development and
Solution & Enterprise Architecture.

------
tambeb
Location: New York City metro area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: Created [https://blockerdns.com](https://blockerdns.com),
JavaScript, Node.js, Vue.js, Python, Linux, SQL / PostgreSQL / Access, MS
Office / VBA, Bloomberg Terminal & APIs, Network & Computer Security, Computer
Hardware

Résumé/CV:
[https://tambeb.com/tambe_barsbay_resume.pdf](https://tambeb.com/tambe_barsbay_resume.pdf)

Email: t@mbebarsbay.com

------
xabiMoreno
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Not at the moment

Technologies: Angular, RxJS, SQL/PL, Docker, Java, Spring, Spring Cloud,
Kafka, Active MQ

Email: xmoreno.pastor[at]gmail [dot] com

Resume/CV: Available on request

[https://www.linkedin.com/in/xabier-moreno-
pastor-254437b6/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/xabier-moreno-pastor-254437b6/)

I am looking for full stack developer role in Toronto. I have my WHV approved
and I will relocate there on 1st of April. I have 7 years of working
experience.

------
hardillb
Location: UK (Bristol)

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Would like to move back up to the North of England

Technologies: IoT, Connectivity, Linux, Docker, MQTT, Alexa/Google Assistant
Smart Home Skills, NodeJS, Java, Crank Storyboard

Résumé/CV: [https://www.hardill.me.uk/wordpress/about/curriculum-
vitae/](https://www.hardill.me.uk/wordpress/about/curriculum-vitae/)

Email: hardillb@gmail.com

Looking for Lead Dev/Architect for IoT/Connectivity project.

------
p-funk
Location: Cincinnati, OH

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++, embedded systems, STM32, hardware design, signal
processing, audio

Resume:

    
    
      https://www.linkedin.com/in/paul-musgrave-74818842/
    
      pmusgrave.github.io/contact
    

Email: ps.musgrave+hn@gmail.com

Hi everybody, I have about six years experience in product development and
embedded systems. In the past, I've primarily worked in the pro audio
industry, but I'm interested in any type of embedded work, firmware, IoT,
manufacturing, etc.

------
alfredbez

      Location: Bremerhaven, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, MySQL, DevOps (Docker, CI/CD, Ansible), willing to learn other technologies
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/sh/ul57jgghrslintg/AABbEuY9jAtSJrIFCzJgEz1xa?dl=0
      LinkedIn: https://www.linkedin.com/in/alfred-bez-8b69a694/
      GitHub: http://github.com/alfredbez
      Email: alfred.bez@gmail.com

------
corneaten
Location: Paris area, France

Remote: Open for Remote opportunities

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, C, Java, OCaml, Flask for web development, Mongo or SQL.
I worked on various stuff, be it compilers, machine learning or reverse
engineering.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvq...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HW_R9oF_fov6uXN-w8R81DblEvqu4oOe/view?usp=sharing)

E-mail: ebtaleb@pm.me

------
svartkanin
Location: Melbourne, Australia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python (Django, Flask), Golang, SQL/NoSQL (PostgreSQL, MySQL,
Oracle, Sqlite), C/C++, GCP, AWS, Bash, Git (Bitbucket, Github, Gitlab), CI/CD

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dangirtler/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dangirtler/)

Email: girtler.daniel@gmail.com

\---

I'm a Software Engineer looking for new things in the backend/cloud space,
either remote or onsite preferably in Melbourne though!

------
grobelDev
Location: Los Angeles, California

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Node.js, Express, Postgres, Google Cloud Run, Docker,
Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud Compute, Elastic Beanstalk, CI/CD Pipelines
(Circle, Google Cloud Build).

Resume/CV: [https://grobel.dev](https://grobel.dev)

Email: grobelDev@gmail.com

Hello. I am a new full-stack developer with knowledge on the DevOps side. I
learn quickly and independently. I'm open for most opportunities, so feel free
to shoot me a message.

------
tailsdog
Location: Germany (Dual National UK/Irish)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Django, Python, Django Rest Framework, FastAPI, Tortoise-ORM,
Javascript, Svelte/Sapper, AngularJS, Figma, GCP.

Résumé/CV: CV On Request - Portfolio:
[https://www.danatkinson.com](https://www.danatkinson.com)

Email: dan@danatkinson.com

Product-centric Full Stack Developer with 10 years experience, looking to work
on serverless applications (SasS or e-commerce) either in a Development or
Product Management role.

------
mendelmaleh
Location: East Coast, USA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Golang

Résumé/CV: wip

Email: mendelmaleh@gmail.com

I'm a junior dev, turning 20 soon, self learned, started a few years ago with
Python, now I'm working on building a portfolio in Go. I like making CLI
stuff, libraries, and generally backend stuff, more technical, less visual. I
didn't go to college, nor was I ever employed, so I don't have much to put on
a resume yet. I'm currently in New York, but want to get out, preferably
somewhere on the east coast.

------
ashtonkins
Location: Austin, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, distributed systems, postgreSQL, Redis, Terraform, TICK
Stack, AWS (RDS+, Networking, S3, Lambda, ECS/ECR, Fargate) ++, NoSql,
ScyllaDB, Docker Orchestration, Rancher, Swarm, NSQ, RabbitMQ, MQTT, ActiveMQ,
Javascript, ORY Stack, Authboss, Protobuf

Résumé/CV: ask via email, or
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashtonk/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ashtonk/)

Email: hello@ashtonkinslow.com

------
dhogan
Location: Fort Wayne, Indiana

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaSript, Vue.js, SQL

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/8scrmcu5146o8jw/DanHoganResume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/8scrmcu5146o8jw/DanHoganResume.pdf)

LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdanhogan/)

Email: on résumé

6+ years of fullstack experience with a wide variety of languages and tech.

------
CaioFer
Software engineer with knowledge in full-stack web development, blockchain
technologies, system programming and AI (meta-heuristics).

\---

Location: Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, PHP, Javascript, Node.JS, Kubernetes, Docker, Blockchain,
React, Vue.JS, Typescript, Go, Linux, Java

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/17t6U_ETte3PqgGnltM6YXku1U8N...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/17t6U_ETte3PqgGnltM6YXku1U8Nkhf-C/view)

Email: c410.f3r[at]gmail[dot]com

------
miloszkowal
Location: NYC Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python (Flask,
NLTK, Pandas, NumPy), Postgres, ElasticSearch, K8s (including Helm), Docker,
CircleCI / Jenkins Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/miloszkowal/resume/raw/master/kowal_resum...](https://github.com/miloszkowal/resume/raw/master/kowal_resume.pdf)
Email: me@miloszkowal.com

------
susmus
Location: Hungary (Timezone: CET)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP, Python, Flask, Ansible, Celery, MySQL/MariaDB/Percona,
database optimization, PostgreSQL, Bash, Docker, Xen, AWS, Digitalocean,
Apache2, nginx, Linux (Ubuntu, CentOS, Gentoo, Debian), REST APIs, RabbitMQ

Résumé/CV: will send on request

Email: susmus7@gmail.com

I'm mainly a DevOps person, backend dev, database admin. I'm great at tracking
down bugs and problems in infrastructure and code. I like to ask questions. ~6
years of remote experience.

------
theeprince

      Location: NYC
      Remote: Remote / Onsite
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Fullstack JavaScript, React, Node.js, WebRTC, Three.js, RTMP, Ruby on Rails, Linux, git, Docker
      Résumé/CV: https://jaydgoss.github.io/resume.pdf
      Email: jaygoss@gmail.com
    

Expertise in implementing complex UI, animations, video, and social
interaction

10 years of experience as a full-stack JavaScript developer building web and
native applications.

------
pythonbase
Python developer building REST based APIs, scraping and transforming data.

    
    
      Location: Karachi, Pakistan
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python (Flask, Django), MySQL, WordPress, SEO
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.kashifaziz.me/web-scraping-data-mining-services/
    
      GitHub: https://github.com/kashaziz/
    
    
      Email: https://www.kashifaziz.me/contact/

------
deepmodel
Location: Germany, work world-wide

Remote: 100%

Willing to relocate: only to sunny weather

Technologies: Keras, PyTorch, Horovod, PySpark etc.

Résumé/CV:

\- AI-based image/vector editor (US)

\- multi-camera human sports activity tracking and video editor (EU)

\- microscopic manufacturing defect detection (EU)

\- 3D indoor reconstruction using SLAM (US)

\- mobile traffic anomaly/fraud detection, CLV estimation (EU)

\- detailed CV upon request

\- 3-6 months intense projects preferred, full pipelines (app development,
algorithm and model construction, deployment)

\- US work via W8-BEN

\- worked/studied at top companies/universities

Email: deepmodel (at) protonmail.com

------
BJBBB
Location: Riverside and San Diego counties of California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Data Acquisition and Control Systems - analog front-end design,
signal conditioning and processing. PCB layout.

Agricultural control and monitor system design and fielding.

Quality Systems - QMS (ISO) implementation, writing formal processes,
determination and authoring.

Compliance and Regulatory - product safety assesments and Type Tests;
submittals to NRTLs and national bodies. EMC pre-scan and mitigation.

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: bjoconnell@gmail.com

------
em-bee
Location: european, living in china

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: not at this time. maybe in the future

Technologies: Linux, frontend and backend webdevelopment, prototyping.

Résumé/CV: on request (20 years experience with web development, team lead,
CTO)

Email: see profile.

I am open to remote part time contract opportunities (up to 30 hours) as a
senior developer, teamlead, CTO, trainer or mentor

I am also able to build up a development team for you here in china, to help
you enter the chinese market or take advantage of chinese resources.

------
looking8855
Location: Major metro in South East US Remote: Remote only. Open to small
amounts of travel Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Python, Go, Kubernetes
and related cloud native tech Resume: Will send on request Email: Graves138 at
gmail dot com

I'm a senior SRE with a lot of leadership and platform engineering experience
(10+ years). Looking for role writing systems software in the Kubernetes
environment, and doing platform engineering.

------
louismerlin
I'm a cybersecurity student at EPFL in Lausanne, Switzerland, looking for a
summer internship (8 weeks) in Europe.

I have experience in Linux, security, fullstack js, go and a few other
technologies.

I'm always willing to learn something new !

    
    
      Location: Europe
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Europe for the summer
      Technologies: cybersecurity broadly
      Résumé/CV: https://louismerl.in
      Email: hello@louismerl.in

------
fmak
Location: Toronto

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python Data Science Stack (Numpy, Scipy, Pandas, Scikit-learn,
Tensorflow), Flask, SQL, AWS (S3 and EC2),

Résumé/CV:
[https://fmak95.github.io/resume/](https://fmak95.github.io/resume/)

Email: freemanmak95@gmail.com

I’m a data scientist with experience in manufacturing operations and a deep
interest in AI for computer vision applications. Have recently been dabbling
in NLP related problems.

------
tangsauce
__Fullstack + DevOps, 2 years experience, ex: Microsoft, acquired startup __

Location: Planet Earth

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Node.js, Python, React, Redux, Postgresql, Docker, Terraform,
Kubuernetes, CircleCI, linux, vim, Emacs, tmux

Resume: [https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eDxYsBt9vMFN-
mcA9U289AYemqO...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/1eDxYsBt9vMFN-
mcA9U289AYemqOkAtlE/view?usp=sharing)

Email: tangj1122@gmail.com

------
boandre
Location: San Francisco, CA, US

Remote: both

Willing to relocate: Yes, for the right opportunity

Technologies: Yes.

Javascript (and MOST of its flavors) [node.js, react/redux, express.js],
Rails, Python, Go, SQL, MongoDB, C [but who cares anymore:(]

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/bobandre/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/bobandre/)

Email: bobandredev@gmail.com

Mathematician with a knack for technology feel free to reach out to me I love
to talk about it.

------
kaikeru
Location: Albuquerque, NM, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: DevOps, Site Reliability Engineering, AWS, Terraform, Packer,
Ansible, Docker, Python, Linux, Jenkins

Résumé/CV: [https://linkedin.com/in/kaikeru](https://linkedin.com/in/kaikeru)

Email: info@kaikeru.com

Experienced software engineer, DevOps, and SRE with a CS degree looking for a
senior or managerial role. Have 4+ years working in startups and building
teams from scratch.

------
lubsandodok
Location: Moscow, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Germany and Netherlands are preferred)

Technologies: C++, Python. Any common (and several uncommon) languages if I
like the project

Resume/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W9CnxPz8NPsGC_OiQExsuo2S...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1W9CnxPz8NPsGC_OiQExsuo2SfWAbPKZ-6XWvdClmw04/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: lubsandodok@gmail.com

------
oscbco
Location: El Salvador

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, Nodejs, React and a little bit of Electron and
Ansible

Email: oscbco@gmail.com

Personal website: [https://oscbco.github.io](https://oscbco.github.io)

GitHub: [https://github.com/oscbco](https://github.com/oscbco)

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco](https://linkedin.com/in/oscbco)

------
shaaaaawn
7 years of Experience at Startups in various Technology Roles and 10+ years of
Project Management Experience. SME in the Banking, Real Estate, and eCommerce
Industries.

Location: Los Angeles

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Typescript, Angular, Node, etc..

Résumé/CV: [https://bit.ly/39guEhd](https://bit.ly/39guEhd)

Email: shawn@shawn.digital

Website: [https://shawn.digital](https://shawn.digital)

------
dperezc
Location: Provo, UT Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: HTML,
CSS, JS, R, Tableau Résumé/CV: upon request. Email: dperezc@byu.edu I'm an MBA
student with an undergrad in Information Systems. I'm taking a web dev class
in school and am looking for Technical Product Management roles. Open to other
roles in operations, finance, business analysis. Text me at 801-787-3229.

------
mraza007
Location: New York

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Java, JavaScript, Kuberenetes, Docker, SciKitLearn,
Pandas, VBScript

Email: muhammadraza0047@gmail.com

For resume please reach out to me on my email I would be happy to provide you
with my updated resume. I’m currently working for a financial firm building
tools that helps them do data analysis better. I’m currently also looking
roles such as Data Analyst,Data Scientist,Data Engineer or Software Engineer

------
lukasz48
Location: Montreal, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to travel

Technologies: Machine learning, data mining algorithms, and recommender
systems

    
    
        * Experience with Python - Scikit-learn, TensorFlow, Seaborn, Pandas, NumPy, pySpark,  Celery, Docker
    
        * AWS lambda, EMR, S3, CloudFormation, ECS, EC2, DynamoDB
     
        * JavaScript - ReactJS, Express
    
        * Java, Docker, MySQL
    

Résumé/CV: will send upon request

Email: lukasz48@gmail.com

~~~
Nsigna
Hi Lukas,

Could you be interested by an interview to work with the Orangead team ?

Jack

------
cmcdougall
Location: Canberra, Australia Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No
Technologies: AWS (S3, Lambda), Java, Python, Angular/Typescript, Docker,
Hashicorp Vault Résumé/CV: Available upon request. LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameron-
mcdougall/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/cameron-mcdougall/)

Prefer contact through LinkedIn.

------
comoMagna
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes (not necessary, I am flexible)

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/HTML/CSS, TypeScript, React, Node.js, Java, C, C++,
Swift (iOS), AWS, GCP, Git, Python, SQL, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: [https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-
Hajiyev-...](https://www.osmanhajiyev.com/websiteDocuments/Osman-Hajiyev-
Resume.pdf)

Email: osman.hajiyev@gmail.com

------
gnadaph
Location: India/Canada/New Zealand/ Australia/Europe Remote: Yes Willing to
relocate: Yes Technologies:Selenium with Java , Functional testing , Scrum
Master , Api testing.
Résumé/CV:[https://gulshannadaph.github.io/](https://gulshannadaph.github.io/)
Email:gulshanaranadaph@gmail.com

------
jakequade
\----

Fullstack developer, started in backend, more recently building an app with
React Native and GQL. Have a side project in Rust, Rust being my favourite
language. In my third year of development work

\----

    
    
      Location: Sydney, Australia
      Remote: Open
      Willing to relocate: Open
      Technologies: PHP, React, GQL, Rust, Node, Some Haskell
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/3crRyUM
      Email: j2k4@protonmail.com

------
tomiplaz

      Location: Croatia
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Depends when and where
      Technologies: JavaScript, TypeScript, React, Node, NextJS, Angular, PHP, Laravel, Python, Django, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Docker, AWS
      Résumé/CV: http://138.68.65.145/cv.pdf (sorry, domain expired)
      GitHub: https://github.com/tomiplaz
      Email: tomislav.plazonic@gmail.com

------
fao_
Location: South Wales, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: C, Python, Lua, Assembly, Erlang

Résumé/CV: finnoleary.net

Email: finnoleary @at@ inventati @dot@ org

-

I'm currently working on hacking Netsurf to turn it into a portable,
lightweight Electron-like base for programs. I've also been doing RE work
recently, having reverse engineered both the Marvel Universe API and the Lex
API. I haven't released those APIs publicly yet though, they're not as
polished as I like.

------
sonercirit

      Location: Ankara/Turkey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Elixir, TypeScript - JavaScript - Node.js, Python, Golang, Java, GraphQL, Linux, Cloud Services, Selenium - Appium, Git - Git LFS, JavaEE - Spring
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1kfYs01FrXKa_ERDr0a2RcYpbZIWcpzts/view
      Email: sonercirit@gmail.com

------
techiev2
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, NodeJS, React/React Native, MongoDB/PostgreSQL, Machine
learning.

LinkedIn: [https://linkedin.com/in/techiev2](https://linkedin.com/in/techiev2)

Email: sriram.velamur@gmail.com

Built from the ground up an app for delivering Crisp news summaries and a
timeline of events for consumers and publishers respectively.

Comfortable working across the stack.

------
dc7
Location: Boston, MA area

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Probably not, may consider New York (NYC) for the right
opportunity.

Technologies: Python, Django, AWS, Docker, Kubernetes, Java, Go, JavaScript,
Postgres, Pandas, NumPy, Spark, Tableau.

Resume: Request via email

Email: dave.thedev7@gmail.com

3 years of experience. Interested in back-end or data engineering
opportunities. Open to full stack roles, but have limited knowledge and
experience with front-end technologies.

------
ryanSrich
Location: Oregon

Remote: Only

Relocate: No

Tech: I’m a product management leader looking to work with early stage
companies. I’m looking for consulting work and can commit 10-20 hours per
week. I’ve worked with SaaS companies, YC startups, late stage PE, and
enterprise.

Resume:
[https://rrich.io/assets/docs/resume.pdf](https://rrich.io/assets/docs/resume.pdf)

Email: rrichrs@gmail.com

------
adam_fallon_
Location:London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS (Swift, Objective-C, SwiftUI)

Résumé/CV: [https://adamfallon.com/cv](https://adamfallon.com/cv),
[https://adamfallon.com/projects](https://adamfallon.com/projects)

Email: adam@adamfallon.com

Would love to move to full time remote after ~4 years of the hellish commute
into Central London .

------
bishopknight

      Location: Boston, MA only
      Remote: Looking for On-site w/ 1-2 days WFH
      Willing to relocate: No 
      Technologies: Java, Spring Boot, Docker, Kubernetes, Helm, AWS Certified
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sean-gildea-6047b215/
      Email: seanjgildea@gmail.com
      Github: https://github.com/seanjgildea

------
JCrandell
Location: United States

Remote: Only considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, JavaScript, Elixir, React Native

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-
crandell-922530a4/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/justin-crandell-922530a4/)

Email: Justin.Crandell.Developer@gmail.com

Again, I am ONLY considering fully REMOTE roles at this time.

------
cmuller
Location: Seattle

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Golang, Ruby, JavaScript, React, Ruby on Rails, Linux (Ubuntu),
SQL, HTML, CSS/Sass

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.clairemuller.me/resume](https://www.clairemuller.me/resume)

Email: clairermuller@gmail.com

Full-stack junior engineer looking for my next role! Hoping to find a company
with a great culture, mentorship, and growth opportunities.

------
wahidkadwaikar
Location: Vancouver, B.C, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Depends

Technologies: GoLang, Python, TypeScript, Vue.js, React.js, Google Cloud
Platform, Kubernetes, Docker, GQL

Résumé/CV: [https://heywahid.com](https://heywahid.com)

Email: wahid@tuta.io

I'm a full stack developer with over 5 years of experience. Interested in
working for a startup or mid-size companies, either remotely or onsite in
Canada.

------
_-___________-_
Location: Hong Kong & London - Remote: Yes - Willing to relocate: Probably
within Asia, possibly elsewhere

Generalist with >10 years experience in software engineering (recently Rust,
Dart, Python) and systems administration (recently Linux, Kubernetes, Docker,
GCP). Interested in computer networking, embedded development, travel,
aviation.

Email: hnunderscores@protonmail.com

No recruiters or blockchain.

------
hugoroussel
I'm a computer science cybersecurity student at EPFL in Lausanne, Switzerland,
looking for a summer internship (8 weeks) in Europe.

    
    
      Location: Europe
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Anywhere in Europe for the summer
      Technologies: cybersecurity/blockchain
      Résumé/CV: https://rousselhugo.com
      Email: hugo.roussel@epfl.ch

------
canadiancreed
DevOPS/Java Developer with Cloud experience looking for opportunities.
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Java, Spring, SQL, Linux/BSD, Jenkins, Kubernetes, GCP, Docker,
Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/canadiancreed/)

Email: creedis [at] gmail [dot] com

------
desaiguddu
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Agency: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: ReactJS, Redux, Laravel, NodeJS, GatsbyJS, PHP, MongoDB,
PostgreSQL, Swift, Flutter, React Native

Skills: Web Frontend, Mobile Frontend & Backend with NodeJS/Laravel

Resume: On Request

Portfolio: [https://www.mobilefirst.in](https://www.mobilefirst.in)

Email: arpan [at] mobilefirst [dot] in

10 years of experience in building software tools for startups & SMEs.

------
rethab
Location: Amsterdam

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Scala, Play, Akka, Akka-Http, MongoDB, Postgres, Rust, Rocket,
Diesel, VueJs

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/rethab](https://www.linkedin.com/in/rethab)

Github: [https://github.com/rethab](https://github.com/rethab)

Email: skillerz@protonmail.com

Note: Freelance / Contract only

------
leonliang

      Location: Chicago, IL
    
      Remote: NO
    
      Willing to relocate: YES
    
      Technologies: Java, C++, Python, Scala, React with Redux
    
      Résumé/CV: https://bit.ly/2VHf4XN
    
      Email: lsc at purdue.edu
    
      Recent CS grad with multiple internship experiences, quick 
      learner and good problem solver. Open to all kinds of 
      possibilities!

------
johnjelinek

      Location: Lewisville, TX
      Remote: Preferred
      Willing to relocate: Tokyo, Japan
      Technologies: Clojure (and anything on JVM, .NET, CLR, Go, Rust, Ruby, etc.); DevOps (and anything CI/CD, IaC, Build automation, cloud engineering)
      Résumé/CV: https://stackoverflow.com/cv/johnjelinek
      Email: john@johnjelinek.com

------
pikrzysztof
Location: UK, Europe, Remote

Remote: yes, only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Kubernetes, Docker, LXC, Kafka, Linux, Python

Resume/CV:
[http://students.mimuw.edu.pl/~kp332534/Krzysztof_Piecuch_CV....](http://students.mimuw.edu.pl/~kp332534/Krzysztof_Piecuch_CV.pdf)

Email: piecuch@protonmail.com

I am looking for remote DevOps/SRE work in a consulting/contracting company.

------
nerdjfpb
Location: Remote: Dhaka, Bangladesh Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:MERN
stack (Mongo, Express, React, Node)
Résumé/CV:[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hSpw9MZ1Jyy70S9j6qduxfK227...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hSpw9MZ1Jyy70S9j6qduxfK2274VIBn3)
Email: See my resume

------
dimm
Location: Budapest

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript ES6, React, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dimitrimarion/)
and [https://www.dimitrimarion.com/](https://www.dimitrimarion.com/)

Email: contact@dimitrimarion.com

------
securityhorror

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Python, PCI, InfoSec, AppSec, Security, PKI, SQL, this list is too long.... 
      Résumé/CV: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1fPT7O6u7NIl1cdbwz3gk40bVYWyfkrbIoGAsUq9Lj6w/edit?usp=sharing
      Email: security@securityhorror.com

------
Uche-Akogwu
Location: Nigeria Remote: yes Willing to relocate: yes Technologies:
Javascript(React/Node) SQL, AWS, Docker, Postgres. Resume/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/uche-
akogwu-90124811b/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/uche-akogwu-90124811b/) Email:
akogwuuche@ymail.com

------
bexsella
Location: Adelaide, Australia

Remote: Onsite or remote

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, C#, Java, Qt, WinApi, POSIX

CV: <email>

Email: bexsella@outlook.com

Working on embedded systems and supporting software for defense has been a
great opportunity for me to grow in the past 5 years. But I am wanting to move
out of the defense space and to cut down on travel time, as a result CBD
located or remote is preferred, but not a deal breaker.

------
herve76
Location: Costa Rica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, AutoML, TensorFlow.js, Vue, Algo Trading.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/hervefulchiron/)

Founder of [https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com/](https://bitcoinvsaltcoins.com/)

Email: herve76@gmail.com

------
Anon84
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, sklearn, keras, R, awk

Résumé/CV: By email

Email: bgoncalves@gmail.com

Senior Data Scientist working at the intersection of Data Science and Finance.
After my joint 2008 PhD in Physics/MS in Computer Science I've been pursuing
the use of Data Science and Machine Learning using large data sets from
Twitter, Wikipedia, blockchain, web access logs, and Yahoo! Meme, etc.

------
delirehberi

      Location: Ankara, Turkey
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: PHP, Symfony, Javascript, React, Html, Css, Docker, Python, Nix, Haskell, GoLang , AWS, GCP, Azure
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1OhL53C1GjGgXDaDQ0yg__-KVchoLW_MY/view?usp=sharing
      Email: z@emre.xyz

------
brb3

      Location: Georgia, USA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: C#/.NET Core, PHP, Ruby
      Résumé/CV: https://brb3.org/resume.html
      Email: bobby at brb3 dot org
    
    

I'm a Software Engineer with 10+ years of experience (the past 4 100% remote).
I have a strong ecommerce and logistics background.

------
kindprogrammer
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Open for Remote opportunities

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I am a ML Engineer, and work mainly on speech stack using Kaldi
ASR / pytorch etc. I can setup whole speech pipeline capable of start-of-the-
art results and productionize into a full fledged API from scratch.

Résumé/CV: Please Email me if interested Email: saurabhinorange@gmail.com

------
adam_mia
Location: Vienna / Austria / Slovakia / Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, Only to Locations specified

Technologies: C, C++, Embedded Linux, Audio, Yocto, Alsa

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
miartu%C5%A1-86082054/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/adam-
miartu%C5%A1-86082054/)

Email: adam.miartus@gmail.com

------
throwaway67858
Location: United States

Remote: Yes, Remote Only

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, Flask, Golang, AngularJS, TypeScript, Node.js,
Kubernetes, Terraform, Docker, gRPC

Résumé/CV: Available upon request.

Email: throwaway67858@gmail.com

I am only interested in full time remote opportunities. I currently work for a
FAANG after three years as a lead at growing startup. Looking for more
flexibility with a fully remote opportunity.

------
seanyeoh
Location: Malaysia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, HTML, CSS, SCSS, JavaScript, Heroku, AWS,
Git, PostgreSQL, Git, Rspec, JQuery, Cucumber, Vue, React

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=11Jr01NkXDPDEosRZNgJJTKslw-...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=11Jr01NkXDPDEosRZNgJJTKslw-v1nhK6)

Email: sean.yeoh@hotmail.com

------
prakashdivyy
Location: Jakarta, Indonesia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies:

\- Languages: Node.js, Golang, Python, Java

\- Cloud Native: Docker, Kubernetes

\- Messaging: RabbitMQ, Kafka, NATS

\- Databases: Postgres, MySQL, CockroachDB, MongoDB

Résumé/CV: Available on request, Linkedin:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/prakash-
divy/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/prakash-divy/)

Email: prakashdivyy [at] gmail [dot] com

------
ewc

      Location: Ann Arbor, MI
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python/Node/Kubernetes/Docker/Terraform/AWS/GCP
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GYedlEyKKbqn3n7yspegycdl-Aa_aCCz/view?usp=sharing
      Email: hello@ecrews.dev

------
detay
Location: Remote Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies: FullStack,
Dotnet, NodeJs, Angular, Vue Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/umutcelenli/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/umutcelenli/)
Email: umut@celenli.com

------
kkimler
Location: USA/EU

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: Illumina sequencing, FACS, Python, R

CV: M.Sc from Karolinska Institute/KTH/SU; 5 years cell/synthetic
industry/academia biology lab experience

email: kylejkimler@gmail.com

code sample:
[https://kylekimler.github.io/TnSeqAnalysis/](https://kylekimler.github.io/TnSeqAnalysis/)

------
jeremy25

      Location: Los Angeles, CA
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: No
    
      Technologies: Golang, Javascript, Python, React/Redux, Node, AWS, Docker, Jenkins
    
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/1HqhMBwW9BNX-yrY2ddDROv0tb_9kQyZZ/view
    
      Email: jeremy.i.rosenfeld@gmail.com

~~~
jeremy25
OK. Now Im getting lots of robocalls. What a shame

~~~
AdrianEGraphene
Yes, I was surprised at the amount of personal info people were leaving in
these resumes. An email would be the latest personal I'd want to get (as
someone looking for work).

Sad to hear you got scraped.

------
daneyh
Ex-developer, now Chartered Financial Analyst/Capital Markets specialist who
has previously focussed on investment grade credit looking to find something a
bit more entrepreneurial move back into tech space or something that combines
the two skillsets

Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, C#, HTML/CSS, Git

Résumé/CV: daney(dot)me/DHCVResume.docx

Email: dane@daney.me

------
shashisp
Location: Austin, TX

    
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: Python, JavaScript, Django, Flask  React/Redux, AngularJS, AWS, Docker, Jenkins
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.dropbox.com/s/onzlblbaki3aeuq/Shashi_Parappanavar.pdf?dl=0
    
      Email: shashiessp@gmail.com

------
natthan
Location: Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada

Remote: Ok

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Python, Go, Git, UNIX Command Line

Résumé/CV: [https://ansimita.github.io](https://ansimita.github.io)

Email: natthan [at] alumni [dot] ubc [dot] ca

New graduate/junior/entry-level interested in embedded systems, system
programming, and open source software.

------
viveksinghmehta
Location: Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Flutter

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=18vKV7eNU_u15xjHTbGQdqm8LgX...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=18vKV7eNU_u15xjHTbGQdqm8LgXZwMFuI)

Email: viveksinghmehta.smr@gmail.com

I'am an iOS Developer with 2+ years of experience, and just started learning
Flutter.

------
chan18

      Location: hyderabad,india
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: open to relocate.
    
      Technologies: c# (dotnetcore),php(laravel),typescript(angular),vuejs,sql,nosql(mongodb),html,css.
    
      Résumé/CV: https://chan18.github.io/chandrakanth/ 
    
      Email: p.chan20new@gmail.com

------
luord
Location: Colombia Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: Depends on the project and country.

Technologies:

\- Python (Django, Flask, SQLAlchemy, Celery).

\- JavaScript (Vue, React, Node, Typescript).

\- Operations: Docker(-compose), Ansible, GCP, Gitlab-CI.

\- Other: PostgreSQL, Bash.

Resume/CV: [https://luord.com/pages/resume](https://luord.com/pages/resume)

Email: lo@luord.com

------
nloomans
Location: Amsterdam, The Netherlands

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C/C++ (preferably C), Go, Docker, Linux, JavaScript, React, Vue,
ASP.NET, Microsoft Azure

Résumé/CV: [https://noahloomans.com/resume-
hn.pdf](https://noahloomans.com/resume-hn.pdf)

Email: hn@noahloomans.com

Looking for a fixed-term full-time 6 month junior position.

------
credej
Location: Pittsburgh, PA

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Los Angeles or Las Vegas

Technologies: UI/UX Design & Development - HTML, CSS/SASS, git, beginner level
JS --- Web & Marketing - SEO, Adwords, Wordpress, Mailchimp

Résumé/CV: [https://credej.github.io/](https://credej.github.io/)

Email: credej@protonmail.com

------
cplex_go_nogo
Location: Spokane, Wa

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate:Yes

Technologies:Python, C++, kicad, fusion360

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/keith-harris-
science/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/keith-harris-science/)

Email:k.harris@sudomail.com

I am an R&D engineering assistant looking to grow my skills and advance my
career.

------
TobbenTM
Location: Oslo, Norway

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes, would like to relocate

Technologies: C#, .Net, AWS, Vue.js, Docker

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: m@dsen.tv

\---

Fullstack Engineer with diverse experience, mainly using the Microsoft .Net
stack, AWS and Vue.js/React frontend. Would like to find new awesome
challenges, preferably some place new in the world. Planning to relocate in
June, ready to work in July.

------
missugne
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Open

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Swift, PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/MissUgne/Resume/blob/master/UgneGliaud_re...](https://github.com/MissUgne/Resume/blob/master/UgneGliaud_resume.pdf)

Email: ugne.gliaud@gmail.com

------
meigwilym
Full stack dev with over 14 years experience. Looking for remote product work.

Have worked freelance/own business for 5.5 years so have plenty of experience
of remote work, managing own workload etc.

Work history and skills are in the CV.

Location: UK

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Can't.

Technologies: Modern PHP & JS: Vue/React, Laravel/Symfony.

Résumé/CV: meigwilym.com/cv

Email: mei.gwilym@gmail.com

------
greeniowork

      Location: South East Asia
      Remote: No
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: JS, React, Java, HTML/CSS, Flutter/Dart, familiar with some Go, some d3
      Résumé/CV: tiny.cc/y04rkz
      Email: greeniowork@gmail.com
    

Looking for primarily frontend focused opportunities.

------
neoromantique

      Location: Vilnius, Lithuania -> UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, moving to UK in April
      Technologies: DevOps, Linux, Scripting, python, aws, node
      Résumé/CV: https://aizenberg.co.uk/resume/david/
      Email: david.aizenberg@paranoici.org

------
mandarino

      Location: Europe 
      Remote: Yes (Preferred)
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Social Media Strategy, Copywriting, Ad Buying; CMS, HTML, CSS, Landing Page
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/markojankovic
      Email: markolo87@gmail.com
    

\----- Email for more details

------
t312227
devops-engineer with nearly 25 years of professional experience working with
gnu/linux based infrastructure - systems, networking, virtualization, cloud

* location: innsbruck, austria, eu

* remote: heavily preferred

* willing to relocate: no, but okay with travel
    
    
      technologies:
      # containers and kubernetes
      # cloud platforms (AWS, GCP)
      # linux based infrastructure
      # ansible, puppet
      # scripting in bash, perl, python, PHP, javascript
      # software-development with java (ee)/kotlin, c/c++
      # oracle/plsql, postgresql, mysql, mariadb
      # ci/cd pipelines with jenkins
      # prometheus, grafana, elk
      # dynatrace, splunk
      # agile processes - mainly scrum (dev) and kanban (ops)
    

* resume: send me an e-mail, please

* e-mail: hireme@schuetz.in

* web: [https://schuetz.in](https://schuetz.in)

------
r6203
Location: Germany

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

I'm the guy who gets your React job done.

Whether you need to get some existing component tweaked or refactored...

... or you need to get your whole frontend built. I get it done. Period.

Let's chat about how I can help you.

Email: hello AT robinaltay.dev

Website: robinaltay.dev

Technologies: React, styled-components, GatsbyJS, JavaScript, TypeScript,
Node.js, Next.js, Vue.js, Gridsome

------
RichardChu
\- Location: San Francisco, CA

\- Remote: Yes

\- Willing to relocate: No

\- Technologies: React, Next.js, React Native, JavaScript, HTML, CSS,
Firebase, Python, Java, Rails

\- Résumé/CV: [https://www.churichard.com/](https://www.churichard.com/)

\- Email: richardchu10 [at] gmail

Note: Only looking for freelancing contract work at the moment.

------
pgt

        Location: Cape Town, South Africa
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: Yes
        Technologies: Clojure, Datomic, Rust, ClojureScript
        Résumé/CV: http://petrustheron.com/cv (You can play snake on my CV impl. in 100 LOC of Cljs)
        Email: hn@petrus.co.za

------
timelessmanners
Location: Serbia, UTC+1 (any time zone is fine)

Remote: Yes, preferred

Willing to relocate: maybe

Technologies: AWS, Docker, Linux, Java, Python, SQL, RabbitMQ, Ansible.
Willing to learn any other language/technology

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/3crTi01](http://bit.ly/3crTi01)

Email: timeless.manners123@gmail.com

------
vdb7892
Location: Currently in Asia (EU citizen)

Remote: Possibly

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, SQL, PHP, Laravel, Typescript, Vue.js, Node.js, Python

Email: vdb7592@gmail.com

10 years experience in architecture, management and development of high
throughput web/e-commerce applications. Interested in working with e-commerce,
fintech, and/or cryptocurrency.

------
kkotak
Role: Head of Product

Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Angular/React, GCP, Firebase, Big Query, AI -
Computer Vision, Recommendation Engines,

Résumé/CV: > 15 years as Product/Engineering Lead in B2B and B2C arena.
Extensive experience in Fintech, Healthtech, working with global teams.

Email: wbdvpr@gmail.com

------
szastupov
Location: London (on visa sponsorship)

Senior/Lead software engineer, full stack

Portfolio: [https://stepan.xyz/projects](https://stepan.xyz/projects)

CV: [https://stepan.xyz/cv](https://stepan.xyz/cv)

Email: stepan.zastupov@gmail.com

------
sujithharidasan
location: Bangalore, India Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: Yes Technologies:
Python, Golang, JQuery, Symfony, Django Email: sujith.h@gmail.com Resume:
[http://sujithh.info/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Sujith_H.pdf](http://sujithh.info/wp-
content/uploads/2020/03/Sujith_H.pdf) Github:
[https://github.com/sharidas](https://github.com/sharidas)

I have over 13 years of experience. I have valuable experience working as a
backend engineer. I am self motivated and quick learner. I have relevant
experience working remotely. For last 3 years I am working remotely. I have
the enthusiasm to learn new technology.

------
damm
Location: Seattle, WA Remote: Yes, Preferred Willing to Relocate: no
Technologies: Chef, Terraform, Ruby, Ubuntu, Docker

Resume/CV:
[https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf](https://likens.us/Scott%20Likens.pdf)
Email: scott@likens.us

------
aquir
Navision\Dynamics NAV\Business Central ERP Expert with 10+ years of
experience. Currently living in the UK but willing to relocate. I know the
system inside out in both functional and technical terms plus all technologies
around it. Please email me at martonn@pm.me for a CV

------
sumitjami

      Location: Nürnberg, Germany
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: Python, Ruby, Golang, Kafka, Prometheus, data pipelines, OpenStack, Kubernetes, Django. etc
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/2YtMmZX (google drive)
      Email: in resume

------
SebastianKumor

      Location: CPH, Denmark
    
      Remote: Yes
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: swift,swiftUI,iOS ,flutter, node js,graphql,java, android
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/sebastiankumor
    
      Email:basty191120 {@}  gmail{@}com

------
porkloin
Full Stack Web Developer (10 yrs experience, 3 years remote experience)

Location: Pacific Northwest

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, GatsbyJS, Decoupled/Headless CMS, PHP, OO-PHP, Drupal
CMS, Docker, CircleCI

Resume/CV: [http://bit.ly/2IgoxNG](http://bit.ly/2IgoxNG)

------
jonathanpeterwu
Location: Seeking London or Remote

Remote: Open to remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, React, Redux, GraphQL, Lambdas, Containers.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/jonathanpeterwu)

Email: jonathan.x.wu@gmail.com

------
bradtx
Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Node.js, React, AWS, PHP, jQuery, Python, OpenCV and Tesseract
for document automation/OCR, Swift (iOS)

Resume/CV: [https://bradhall.io/resume](https://bradhall.io/resume)

Email: bradomics@gmail.com

------
dcrn
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Rust, C/C++, Python, Go, SQL

Résumé/CV: [https://alx.xyz/resume.pdf](https://alx.xyz/resume.pdf)

Email: ad@alx.xyz

\-------

Generalist developer with projects in a number of different domains. Looking
for something challenging and impactful. Thanks!

------
brianhorakh
Location: California

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: fullstack devops systems architecture azure aws node.js vue
python embedded systems artificial intelligence

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/resume-brianhorakh](http://bit.ly/resume-
brianhorakh)

Email: brianh@elastic.ventures

------
gpukys
Location: Vilnius, Lithuania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Primarily Angular, Typescript, HTML, CSS, Javascript

Résumé/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/gerimantas-
pukys/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/gerimantas-pukys/)

Email: g.pukys@gmail.com

------
deepsunn

      Location: Chattanooga, TN
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: New York, NY
      Technologies: JavaScript (React, Redux, Node), CSS, HTML, PostgreSQL
      Résumé/CV: Available upon request (privacy reasons)
      Email: jobsthrowaway@gmail.com

------
pwncake
Role: Product Manager / Head of Product

Location: Currently SF

Remote: Open to it

Willing to relocate: NYC, SF, CHI

Technologies: SQL, python, MATLAB, figma, sketch, APIs and no-code tools

Résumé/CV: 15 years PM, Eng, data science experience incl FAANG & most
recently heading product at startups. Email for CV.

Email: jobseeker32@yahoo.com

------
bfollis
Location: Belmont CA

Remote: Vastly Preferred

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: ES6, React, Java, AWS S3, Lambda,

Cloudformation, Serverless Framework

Linked In: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-
follis-04a92613](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ben-follis-04a92613)

Email: ben@follis.net

------
doorty
Location: Los Angeles, CA

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: JavaScript, UI, UX. Web. Mobile. Maker. 10+ years experience. MS
Computer Science.

Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/doorty](http://linkedin.com/in/doorty)

Email: brent()doorty.com

------
tareqak
Location: Toronto, ON, Canada

Remote: Flexible

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Python, TypeScript, GraphQL

Résumé/CV: [https://www.tareqak.com](https://www.tareqak.com)

Email: tareqakhandaker AT gmail DOT COM

A software engineer that wants to fight for the user and their interests.

------
lbblack
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Lua, C, Python, JavaScript ES6, React, Flask, Node.js, Nginx,
SQLite, Bash

Web development, embedded systems and game development

Résumé/CV: [https://www.lucasblack.me](https://www.lucasblack.me)

Email: lucasbblack@gmail.com

------
mguerville
Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Not an engineer, but comfortable with low-code/no-code

Resume: www.m-guerville.com and linkedin.com/in/mguerville

Email: hn@m-guerville.com

ex VC and M&A professional, also experienced as operator, savvy in go to
market (sales | marketing) and ops matters.

------
AtlasAI
Atlas AI | Palo Alto, CA | Engineers, PM, Sales, Eng Director| Full-Time| Non-
remote| [https://www.atlasai.co/index.html](https://www.atlasai.co/index.html)

Atlas AI generates actionable insights for international development purposes
in Africa. Our data products leverage modern ML/AI models in order to aid
business enterprises as well as NGOs in making well-informed decisions. We are
looking for experienced, credentialed AI Engineers, GIS Engineers, Engineering
management, and product managers, who are comfortable on small-teams and in
start-up environments. A passion for Africa and international development is
also a plus. Email me at: Zach@atlasai.us Apply here:
[https://www.atlasai.co/careers-atlasai.html](https://www.atlasai.co/careers-
atlasai.html)

------
daro7

      part time only at the moment.
    
      Location: Poland
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: not at the moment
      Technologies: backend: Python/Django - advanced, frontend - Angular (junior+)
      Email: dariusz.choruzy@gmail.com

------
iKevinShah

      Location: Mumbai, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: VMware vRealize Suite, Linux, Javascript, PHP, Docker, Automation, Orchestration.
      Résumé/CV: Over the mail?
      Email: me@ikevinshah.com

------
cdupiton91
Location: Portland, OR

Remote: Remote / Onsite

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, SQL, NoSQL, Linux

Resume: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/clarence-
dupiton](https://www.linkedin.com/in/clarence-dupiton)

Email: clarence.dupiton@gmail.com

------
viranchee
Location: Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Swift, SwiftUI, iOS, Javascript, VueJS, Embedded ARM

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/Viranchee/Resume](https://github.com/Viranchee/Resume)

Email: viranchee13@outlook.com

------
rayrayams
Location: Amsterdam, Netherlands Remote: Yes Willing to Relocate: No
Experience: B2B tech sales - 10 years Resume: LinkedIn.com/in/Rehmanabdur
Email: im.rehman@gmail.com

About: working with pre-ipo companies, closing new business

------
xavi

      Location: Barcelona
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Maybe
      Technologies: Clojure(Script), SQL, JavaScript, React, React Native
      Résumé/CV: https://xavi.caballe.pro
      Email: xavi@caballe.pro

------
eng_abdelrhman
Location: Egypt

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: React, Redux, Redux-Saga, Node.js, Express, PostgreSQL,
Sequelize ORM

Résumé/CV: [https://shorturl.at/eouFR](https://shorturl.at/eouFR)

Email: eng_abdelrhman93@yahoo.com

------
vemkiran
Product Management

    
    
      Location: San Francisco Bay Area
      Remote: Sure
      Willing to relocate: No
      Résumé/CV:https://www.linkedin.com/in/vemurikiran/
      Email: kkvemuri [at] uh [dot] edu

------
mantap
Location: London UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full stack TypeScript/JS, nodejs, Python, C++, Rust, Swift

Resume/CV: On request

Email: ed448@protonmail.com

\---

I'm a full stack developer with over a decade of experience. Interested in
working for a startup, either remotely on contract or onsite in London.

~~~
shmilingi
Hi

Am looking for a CTO with your skillset, please can you send me your linkedin
and CV to nc@feelmyflo.com

Tx

Nicholas Chronias

------
luovatek
A Full Stack Developer with a brain. What more you need? I can help with small
projects or dedicate myself to a bigger one.

Location: Finland/Europe

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Vue/Nuxt/Node/Javascript/CoffeeScript

Resume/CV: On request

Email: tapio [at] luovatek dot com

------
EllipticCurve
Location: Hamburg

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: OpenGL, Computergraphics, Go, C/C++, Python, algorithms, Linux
(and lots more!)

Github: [https://github.com/mauricegit](https://github.com/mauricegit)

Email: hn@tollmien.de

------
ooooak

      Location: Punjab, India
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: No
      Technologies: PHP, Laravel, Node, Express, React, Go, Clojure
      Résumé/CV: ooooak.github.io/cv
      Email: akshay.deep0@gmail.com

------
ankithooda
Location: Bangalore, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: NodeJS, RoR

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ankithooda/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ankithooda/)

Email: ankithooda237 [ ata ] gmail

------
dlegs
Location: NYC / Remote

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: AppSec, pentesting, threat modeling.

WebApp, mobile, infrastructure, hardware.

Résumé/CV:
[https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf](https://dylan.legg.io/resume.pdf)

Email: dylan@legg.io

------
random-int
Location: Paris, France

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possible

Technologies: JavaScript, React, Node.js, Python

Résumé/CV: Developer with 5+ years of experience that is focused on education
(writing technical tutorials, public speaking, etc.)

Email: thomas.skevas@gmail.com

------
dizzystar
Location: los angeles

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: python, clojure, postgresql, pl/pgsql, mysql, linux

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/dt1](https://github.com/dt1)

Email: dbtoomey@gmail.com

------
nkamoah17
Location: Grand Rapids Remote: Yes Technologies: python, c++, flutter,
matlab,simulink, GCP Resume/CV: shorturl.at/osC68 Email:
ka32@students.calvin.edu, jerenyame@gmail.com

------
wturner
Location:Santa Cruz Ca.

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: JavaScript,React,Node,Front End,Linux

Resume: [https://helpknow.com/resume.pdf](https://helpknow.com/resume.pdf)

Email: wktdev@gmail.com

------
bwelsh
Full-Stack developer with 2.5 years of experience, and open-source contributor
& maintainer.

Location: Orange County, CA, USA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Bay Area, CA, USA

Technologies: Node, React, Vue, Ruby, Python, SQL

Résumé/CV: Email

Email: contact@brandonarmand.com

------
Pacofication
Location: Montreal, QC, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C#, Net Core, Unity, Unreal Engine, C++, NodeJS, RabbitMQ, SQL
Server, Redis

Résumé/CV: Please email me to pdelisio{at}gmail{dot}com

Email: pdelisio{at}gmail{dot}com

------
mcharezinski
Location: Australia Remote: Only Willing to relocate: Depends Technologies:
Java, DSP, JS, Testing, Infra Résumé/CV: LinkedIn Email:
marcin.charezinski@gmail.com

------
rriepe
Location: San Francisco

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Less, Django, React/Angular/Svelte

Résumé/CV: musickal.com or strapless.io

Email: rexriepe at gmail

I'm a UI-focused frontend engineer that cares about framerate and typography.

------
rossboss
location: Atlanta Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript, TypeScript, Angular, Vue, C#, Python, SQL,
Terraform, Athena, DynamoDB.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ross-p/)
(email for additional info)

Email: ross.palmer.dev@gmail.com

looking for fun and exciting projects!

Already have a couple offers so would like to move swiftly. Thanks!

------
saurabh17172828
Location: Delhi Remote: No Technologies: React, python django, android, ios
Email:saurabh.mishra@myparkplus.com

------
pkamb
iOS / macOS software engineer

    
    
        Location: Seattle
        Remote: Yes
        Willing to relocate: No
        Technologies: Swift, Objective-C, Xcode, mobile, AppKit, UIKit
        Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/pkamb/
        Email: [firstname][lastname] @ gmail

------
shred45
Location: Chicago, IL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies:

\- Python (10 years)

\- Rust (3 years)

\- Application architecture and security (5 years)

\- Project / developer management (3 years)

\- Data Engineering (Python, Hadoop, Spark (Scala), Kafka, Postgres)

\- Web Development (Rails, Flask, HTML, CSS, React)

\- ML (training and validation, DNN / RNN / CNN, GLM, Random Forest, Bayesian
Optimization)

\- DevOps (Docker, Kubernetes, AWS, Google Cloud, Terraform, CI / CD)

Resume/CV: Email me please.

Email: hn_freelancing@protonmail.com

------
pezo1919
Location: Hungary

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: React.js, React Native, cycle.js, especially cycle.js

Résumé/CV: email if needed

Email: pezo1919@gmail.com

------
prithsr
Location: Greensboro, NC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Beginner in most - HTML, CSS, Python, R, JS

Resume: Can ask by email.

Email: priths@me.com

~~~
prithsr
JS

~~~
dang
We've fixed the typo in your comment above.

------
Wingman4l7
Location: Seattle

Remote: Onsite or Remote

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Python, Typescript / Javascript, Node.js, Selenium, Kubernetes,
Docker, AWS, Posgres, Redis

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CRELNSsD-1gdPr0NHby5l-2HwQ...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=1CRELNSsD-1gdPr0NHby5l-2HwQNbHaPw)

LinkedIn:
[https://linkedin.com/in/Wingman4l7](https://linkedin.com/in/Wingman4l7)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Wingman4l7](https://github.com/Wingman4l7)

Email: gouldmail at gmail

Looking for a full-time SDE role! Previous couple roles were in the blockchain
space, but I'm definitely open to a different industry. Open to startup roles.

Interesting side projects include using Selenium to automate entry into
100,000+ Amazon online giveaways, resulting in $6,000+ in prizes, and running
my own online retail business, with $25,000+ in gross sales in 8 months.

------
timgluz
Location: Frankfurt am Main

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Ruby, Rust, Clojure;

Résumé/CV: www.sulg.dev

Email: resume@sulg.dev

------
cakeofzerg
Does anyone actually get any hits from these threads?

------
SiDevesh
Location Bangalore, India

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Full Stack and have worked on Backend, Frontend, Mobile apps,
IoT.

Have contributions in several widely used open source projects (react-native-
webview, lobste.rs to name a few) and have many widely used libraries of my
own.

Backend: Ruby + rails, nodejs + express

Frontend - Web: reactjs

Mobile apps: React Native, Flutter

IoT: esp8266, esp32, Arduino, Prism platform
([https://prismos.dev](https://prismos.dev), built in house)

Resume/CV:
[https://sidevesh.com/public/resume.pdf](https://sidevesh.com/public/resume.pdf)

Email: me@sidevesh.com

------
Vicktree
Lo

------
catchbepis22
Location: GMT8/9/10

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Java, C#, C, C++, Python, AWS, GCP, DevOps, SysAdmin

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jS4SgM_NckjPQrCURqqYc3-_...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1jS4SgM_NckjPQrCURqqYc3-_JSyJn73bKfZkj0QLaSk/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: cris7fe@gmail.com

Available: 5 minutes ago.

OSS Portfolio:
[https://github.com/cris691/Portfolio](https://github.com/cris691/Portfolio)

------
lngnmn1
Looking for a fintech startups or potential founders. You must know finance, I
know my part.

Location: India/Nepal/Sri Lanka

Remote: yes, only

Willing to relocate: Sweden/Norway only

Technologies: Functional Programming, Erlang, Haskell, Ocaml, Scala, Clojure,
etc

Résumé/CV: [https://karma-engineering.com/lab/wiki/TitleIndex](https://karma-
engineering.com/lab/wiki/TitleIndex)

Email: lngnmn1@gmail.com

------
fit2rule
Location: Vienna, Austria

Remote: Yes, please

Willing to relocate: Europe, sure. USA, no.

Technologies: embedded, MCU's, DSP, digital audio, cross-platform native apps,
MacOS/Linux/iOS/Android

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: ibisum@gmail.com

